# [Official] The Ballistix Club



## The_Rocker

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 3-3-3-8 2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## Criss

Currently:
Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz (1:1 ratio)
Timings: 4-4-4-5 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)

Max OC:
Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 950Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Type: DDR2 PC2-8000
Frequency: 1068Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-10-2T
Voltage 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Hi. Just got my Crucial Ballistix in last night... I'm in Vista x86 and bought 4x1 to replace 2x1 Dominators (which no longer have the Micron D9 IC, so I couldn't just add another two of them). I started to mess with them today on my lunch break.

I start with:
810MHz 5-5-5-15-2T 2.2v - This works fine.

Then I get this inkling that I want to find a way to run 1T (I could with my Dominators, but that's only 2x1GB).

I try:
810MHz 4-4-4-12-1T 2.3v - No POST, so I figure to scale back the speed all the way to a 1:1...

540MHz 4-4-4-12-1T 2.25v - POST and my Vista score goes up to 5.8 from 5.7 (no time to benchmark... come on; it's my lunch break). So, I get excited and curious. I know I can't get 1T with over 800, so I start OCing the speed...

I try:
1080MHz 4-4-4-12-2T 2.2v - No POST
1080MHz 5-5-5-15-2T 2.2v - POST, but BSOD loading Windows
1080MHz 5-5-5-15-2T 2.3v - POST, but BSOD loading Windows
1080MHz 5-5-5-15-2T 2.35v - POST, but BSOD loading Windows

So, right now I'm back to 810MHz 4-4-4-12-2T 2.25v. This also gives me 5.8 score.

The moral of the story is 4x1GB is finicky in Vista, sure... but I can certainly live with 2T at 810. BTW, What's going on with the Windows score? 540 1T = 810 2T? Does the command rate matter THAT much, or does it just have a weird way of scoring? I don't intend to do performance benchmarks until after I install x64 this weekend, so I guess I might end up answering that one on my own.


----------



## The_Rocker

Bloodthurstyemu, how have you got such good timings at 1068Mhz? I cant get my 1066Mhz stuff to do cas 4... nor can i run it at over 1100Mhz?

Can anyone assist me in getting it up to 1150 maybe?
And no, all command rate does i think is try to squeeze in more ram cycles.

2T will allow your RAM to clock higher and generally with intel rigs, more mhz is better than command rate and timings.


----------



## onelivestarfish

it is the 680i chipset that is finicky with 4GB of ram, not vista.


----------



## WBaS

Stock:
DDR2-800, PC2-6400
Effective Frequency: 800Mhz
Advertised Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Advertised Voltage: 2.2v

Current OC:
Effective Frequency: 920Mhz
Timings: 5-4-4-15-2T
Voltage: 2.2v

2x 1GB


----------



## makkarin

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2. PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 1000mhz
Timings: 5-3-3-9-21-2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1 GB)


----------



## Outcasst

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 960Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Yeah, thats what i was thinking, maybe the 680i chipset doesn't cope well with fast ram?

Not saying that my 1066Mhz isn't fast but it would be nice to push it a bit or maybe get cas4 out of it.

And wow, we have a lot of ballistix members in the first 2 mins.


----------



## nitrousflash

Type: DDR2 PS2-6400
Frequency: 400 MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 -2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)


----------



## onelivestarfish

PC2-6400 (2GB)
2.1 volts
1100mhz 5-5-5-15 2T (everything else AUTO)

on an evga 650i Ultra motherboard (really a great motherboard)


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Well, my Crucials I got are i believe picked out because they have overclocked like crazy. At one point I got them over 1100Mhz with 4-4-4-12 @ 2.2v. I think I just got a really good pair of Ballistix.

I should really update my system lol.


----------



## The_Rocker

That is very very good ballistix.

I cant seem to do over 1100 stable on my pc8500 set.

Whats your NB Voltage?


----------



## rduffy123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WBaS* 
Stock:
DDR2-800, PC2-6400
Effective Frequency: 800Mhz
Advertised Timings: 4-4-4-12-1T
Advertised Voltage: 2.2v

Current OC:
Effective Frequency: 920Mhz
Timings: 5-4-4-15-1T
Voltage: 2.2v

2x 1GB

Its not 1t its 2t. At 1t you should have lower mhz.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

TheRocker, I sent you an invite in Xfire.


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Stock:
DDR 400, PC3200
Effective Frequency: 200MHz
Timings: 2-2-2-6
Voltage: 2.8v
Memory Size: 1GB (2x512MB)

Current O/C:
DDR 500
Effective Frequency: 250MHz
Timings: 2.5-3-3-8
Voltage: 2.9v


----------



## The_Rocker

Oh yeah! CAS4... Check out this for a sweet screenie.










I think i am happy with how my ram running. Its at stock voltage and speed but i have lowered the timings from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-4-12.


----------



## makkarin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Oh yeah! CAS4... Check out this for a sweet screenie.










I think i am happy with how my ram running. Its at stock voltage and speed but i have lowered the timings from 5-5-5-15 to 4-4-4-12.

be sure to run memtest to ensure stability, m8.


----------



## Ravin

Running Ballistix PC2/8000 DDR2 2X1Gb. Stock:1000MHz 5-5-5-15; 2T 2.2V Overclocked:1066MHz 4-3-3-6; 2T 2.17V

Edit: W00T! Best DDR2 timings!


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

4-3-3-6??? Ill have to try that..


----------



## The_Rocker

Yeah, i think you should.

Somehow, i think i might have to as well. Maybe i will add a best running ballistix table at the start of this thread.


----------



## WBaS

What is everyone using for stability testing?


----------



## Mr.Bones

prime95 or orthos


----------



## The_Rocker

Randy Rhoads!!!! One of my favourite axemen. I salute you sir









Ravin, how are you running that ram at them timings.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

So far im down to 4-4-4-8 seeing if I can get to your speeds Ravin lol.


----------



## JoBlo69

*Factory:*

Type: PC2-8500 DDR2 1066
Frequency: DDR2 1066mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory size: 2GB Kit (2 x 1GB)

Max stable Overclock:

Frequency: DDR2 1200mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.25v

Almost stable at DDR2 800 cas3...

Cant wait to get my new Intel board... Nvidia chipsets suck!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Ravin, how about a cpu z screenshot of your ram and cpu?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WBaS*


What is everyone using for stability testing?


Memtest86 for memory, Prime95/Orthos for full system

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Ravin, how are you running that ram at them timings.


Dunno....Just picked some numbers out of the air and ran with it. I did a suicide run with those timings while I still had the D820 and ran the RAM up to 1100MHZ @2.35V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Ravin, how about a cpu z screenshot of your ram and cpu?


Will do once I get home from the office.


----------



## The_Rocker

Cheers. Thats pretty awesome ram you have though. But thats obvious, its ballistix!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Cheers. Thats pretty awesome ram you have though. But thats obvious, its ballistix!


And to think I almost went with OCZ!









I think your PC2/8500 should be able to push very similar timings/bus as they are the same ICs.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu*


So far im down to 4-4-4-8 seeing if I can get to your speeds Ravin lol.


Try giving your MCH a little more voltage. I was having RAM/HDD errors thinking that I had a bad component until I upped the volts on the chipset.


----------



## makkarin

I'm curious to know how ravin is using those timings without generating errors in memtest at that speed. I know there are some general rules governing the numbers used, but the 6 seems out of place for some reason. I could be wrong, but I have to go look now. The fourth number usually can't be lower than two particular numbers before it or it may generate errors. Bah I can't remember. I shall return.


----------



## rx7racer

Well, here are my specs

Running 2x1GB stix
DDR2 PC6400-800Mhz.
Currently running @ 1095Mhz.
with 5-5-5-15-2t timings
and Vdimm is @ 2.3v

Haven't tried to go much further with them yet, I'm pretty satisfied with them at the current speed.
I'll probably burn these up as quick as I did my G.Skill but oh well, then again the Ballistix seem to be handling that speed and voltage a lot better then my HZ's did.


----------



## JdGreen92086

Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2, PC 6400)
Running Frequency: (800Mhz etc)
Timings: (4-4-4-12 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.2v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB etc)

Love these sticks!!


----------



## khurios2000

a couple of ballistix PC5300 1GB (single stick).
running stable 5-5-5-15 540Mhz 1.975v


----------



## rx7racer

Dang, those are some killer timings you got there Ravin, I can't seem to get above around 980Mhz with anything below my current timings.


----------



## Criss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Well, here are my specs

Running 2x1GB stix
DDR2 PC6400-800Mhz.
Currently running @ 1095Mhz.
with 5-5-5-15-2t timings
and Vdimm is @ 2.3v

Haven't tried to go much further with them yet, I'm pretty satisfied with them at the current speed.
I'll probably burn these up as quick as I did my G.Skill but oh well, then again the Ballistix seem to be handling that speed and voltage a lot better then my HZ's did.


just how fast did you burn out HZ's? And about how long are you expecting the Ballistix to last at 2.3v?


----------



## Mr.Bones

My pittyfull OC on my Abit......


----------



## Ravin

As promised....Here is the screenie. Also I have decreased volts to 2.17 and passed 2 runs of memtest86.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criss*


just how fast did you burn out HZ's? And about how long are you expecting the Ballistix to last at 2.3v?


HZ's gave out at the same speed running 2.2 vdimm, only lasted 2 months so if I get 2 months out of these then I'm good, as I did RMA the G.Skill and now just have them here for spare. Got the Ballistix next day shipped so my pc wasn't down for 2 weeks while the RMA was taking place. They have turned out to be pretty good so far.


----------



## Iceman0803

Crucial Ballistix
DDR 400, PC3200
Effective Frequency: 200MHz
Timings: 2-2-2-6
Voltage: 2.8v
Memory Size: 1GB (2x512MB)

Max Stable OC (4 complete passes in Memtest86)
DDR 540
Effective Frequency: 270MHz
Timings: 2.5-3-3-8
Voltage: 2.8v


----------



## Jakg

*Factory:*

Type: PC6400 DDR800
Frequency: DDR2 800mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory size: 2GB Kit (2 x 1GB)

Currently running them at stock (or at least something else in the SPD)

DDR1000 (500 MHz - Divider)
5-5-5-15 2t
2.2v


----------



## Fishie36

Stock:

Type: PC2-8500 DDR2 1066
Frequency: DDR2 1066mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.2v

Overclock:

Frequency: DDR2 1200mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.2v


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice!

Ravin, try to get that tRc time down to 21 i think it is.

Later i may go for 1200Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 2T with 2.2v

Considering ballistix stock voltages are 2.2v, i don't think 2.3 can do much harm as long as the chips arent getting that hot.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Does anyone know how I can find my stock MCH voltage for my P5B Deluxe? Also, how far is too far when uping the voltage of my MCH?


----------



## Chozart

My folding rig:

Type: PC2-6400 DDR2 800
Frequency: DDR2 930mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v

loving those sticks.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Anyone else testing 4GB?


----------



## The_Rocker

Emu, your mobo chipset doesn't really have a stock. It is dependent on the hardware that you have really.

I would say 1.35 as a starting point and maybe 1.45 for MAX?

I am running 1.35 on my NB and 1.50 on my SB.


----------



## makkarin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


As promised....Here is the screenie. Also I have decreased volts to 2.17 and passed 2 runs of memtest86.


Ah, thats the other number I was lookin for. Have to get that trc down as well! 21 FTW!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Nice!

Ravin, try to get that tRc time down to 21 i think it is.

Later i may go for 1200Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 2T with 2.2v

Considering ballistix stock voltages are 2.2v, i don't think 2.3 can do much harm as long as the chips arent getting that hot.


I'll make some adjustments this evening and see what I can do with the tRc. Honestly, I just left the advanced timings on auto as I am clueless to what the values should (or could be). Any mentoring on setting the advanced timings would be most appriciated.

I agree with the voltage too. Your memory will likely be able to handle it- I ran my old PC2/4200 sticks at 2.375V and they were rated for 1.85V. They are still running strong after 4 years of 24/7 torture. Just watch your chipset/mosfets closely, there have been reports of eVga boards with 650i/680i chipsets fail when vdimm runs over 2.2V- that comes down to the nVidia reference design.

Honestly the Ballistix I have run just warm to the touch with the case open, and I know that I get MUCH better cooling with the case closed. I think there is quite a bit of headroom on the Micron D9 ICs for voltage and bus increases.


----------



## [deagle]

Hmm, think I'll join









Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC2-8500 1066Mhz (2 x 1GB)

Stock:

Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
OC 1 (9x400 - 3.6):

Frequency: 1200Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-5 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
OC 2 (8x450 - 3.6):

Frequency: 1125Mhz
Timings: 5-4-4-4 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Everest Memory Bench (OC 1):

Read: 9752
Write: 7302
Copy: 7804
Latency: 50.4
Everest Memory Bench (OC 2):

Read: 10004
Write: 8207
Copy: 8433
Latency: 49.6
Judging by those, OC 2 pwns 1... so will stick with the higher cpu multi over higher ram frequency


----------



## dragosmp

Main rig:

Ballistix: DDR2 667 @ DDR2 700 and 2.1V
Timings: 3-3-3-9, trfc 125

Loving them


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Hi. I got my 4GB PC28500 Tracers stable at 816 4-4-4-12-2T, 2.25v (5hrs Everest torture test, & counting).

I consider that quite an accomplishment considering the stigma of OCing 4GB on a 680i with a quad in Vista (CPU-Z in my sig).


----------



## Armadi110

Crucial Ballistix Tracer
Type: DDR2 PC2 6400
Frequency: DDR2 1066mhz 
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2V
Memory Capacity: 2x 1gb Sticks






















:swearing:


----------



## kdbolt70

Well I'm soon to be a member, in fact I think they are downstairs in the mailbox now! 2Gb of PC2 6400


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

4x1GB at 3-3-3-6-1T

Only 544, but I wanted to see what 1:1 would do & decided to go as tight as possible. This... is tight! 2.2v


----------



## The_Rocker

I am running mine at 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T quite happily at 2.2v now


----------



## Metalica732

I'm going to be working on mine tommorow. Currently finishing up CPU overclock currently siged is 3.12 trying to get to 3.2 load testing that then will get to the Ballistix hopefully going to push to 960mhz but no furthur. Do you guys think i can get that on timings 4-4-4-14?


----------



## The_Rocker

I made us a funky image for this thread! But we can't use it in our sigs cos HTML is disabled for sigs


----------



## The_Rocker

I reckon you may be able to get 4-4-4-12 timings at a push but you do have the 800Mhz version so i am not sure. Someone here will know.


----------



## Ravin

tRc set to 21


----------



## mth91

Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2, PC 6400)
Running Frequency: (800 Mhz)
Timings: (4-4-4-12 - 1T)
Voltage: (1.95v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Overclocked:

Running Frequency: (1150 Mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-15-2T)
Voltage: (2.35v)

That's my max overclock, but I just leave everything at stock because I don't want to have to jack up the voltage. Except I have the voltage at 1.95v.


----------



## Lelin

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 1.9v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## ThePope

Type Of Crucial Ballistix: 8500 
Running Frequency: 1066MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 1T
Voltage: 2.2v (stock)
L.E.D's: H3llzyea
Memory size: 4*1GB = 4GB's
Newegg Linkage: Here
Picture:


----------



## TheGimpMan

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400 CL4
Running Frequency: 1000Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 1GB 1 * 1GB


----------



## The_Rocker

They are some damn insane timings ravin!

Does anyone know if i can get an image to work in a sig with html?


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Just got my timings to 4-3-4-8


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice one!!, what voltage?


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

at 2.3v I had to bring my MCH up to 1.45v to get it stable tho.


----------



## The_Rocker

I have a little something for us guys to put in our sigs to show off this thread!


----------



## RickJS

I have 2 gigs of crucial ballistix but I'm not doing to overclock it anytime soon.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
They are some damn insane timings ravin!










FTW!


----------



## The_Rocker

I have decided that i am happy with my ram seed and timings as they are. Intel rigs dont really see the benefit of ultra low timings anyway


----------



## itslogz

Im now in the club. Im very happy with this ram changing from my G.skill HZ. Very comparible between the 2, oh well

Im in teh family now









NOT MY HIGHEST STABLE OC. THIS WAS THE FIRST TEST I RAN, SO IM STICKING WITH IT FOR THE TIME BEING









Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2.15
Frequency: 1067Mhz Mem test stable


----------



## hifisoftware

Type: PC2-6400 DDR2 800
Frequency: DDR2 720mhz
Timings: 3-3-3-3 2T
Voltage: 2.1v

or

Frequency: DDR2 800mhz
Timings: 4-3-3-8 (last one might go lower) 2T
Voltage: 2.2v


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice to see you have come to the best ram itslogz. At 2.2v You should be able to push 4-4-4-12.


----------



## mth91

I got my timings to 3-3-3-9 1t at 2.35v, but I decided that was too much voltage.


----------



## The_Rocker

Yeah, i agree. Especially when you consider that intel rigs don't benefit much from tight timings.

I mean 4-4-4-12 at 1066Mhz is damn good in my eyes, especially when you think that 4-4-4-12 is the timings for most 800Mhz ram.


----------



## The_Rocker

Does anyone know an easy way to compile a table of every ballistix user in a kind of performance order.

For gfx it can be done with hwbot.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

I dont know how to, but I will help wherever needed.


----------



## itslogz

Oh ill deffinetly be trying out alot of different timings/frequencys very soon. Put in the newegg order for my P5N-E today, my P5B Plus burnt out some ram slots, so the clocks i got with these were in single channel mode. I dont know if that makes a difference for overclocking, but when i get the p5Ne ill be spending a day getting my highest overall system OC on everything







lol


----------



## an51r

DDR2 1000
ballistix tracers
1107 @ 2.2v 4-5-5-8


----------



## The_Rocker

Thats some funky ram you have there. I should think you could get 4-4-4-12 on them.


----------



## awa1990

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 936Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Everyone who has posted here with ballistix, please put the code that i attached in the first post in your sig









Rock on


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

I love my ballistix, they have served me well and I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## hiwa

BEST 3RD


----------



## The_Rocker

Do you have ballistix? If you dont then your HZ's are the next best thing.


----------



## hiwa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Do you have ballistix? If you dont then your HZ's are the next best thing.


http://www.overclock.net/2776963-post19.html


----------



## redsox83381

Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2, PC 6400...)
Running Frequency: (1200)
Timings: (5-5-5-12 - 2T...)
Voltage: (2.3v...)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB etc...)


----------



## topdog

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 1168Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Dillard13

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800 Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Ordered the memory tonight, should be here in a few days


----------



## Metalica732

Right now i'm at 900mhz with 4-4-4-14 timings and when i bump to 937mhz orthos doesn't like it. I will try this again but so far not good?


----------



## The_Rocker

My ram is running perfect @ 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T

Thats probably because its at its stock speed.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

My DDR21000 sticks are running at 1068, 4-3-4-8 timings @ 2.3v You have some headroom


----------



## FischmungaXTR

2x 1gb sticks of PC2-8500

running @ 800Mhz, 4-4-4-12-24

im wondering whether to underclock them so fsb:dram is 1:1 or to put them back to stock speed/timings (1066Mhz, 5-5-5-15-30)


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

4x1GB...


----------



## swiftshinobi

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 490 Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-12
Voltage 1.9v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

I haven't pushed my Ballistix much further yet since my crappy processor is holding them back. (probably a weak memory controller).








Other than the LEDs, is there any difference between regular Ballistix and Ballistix Tracers? I am thinking of getting a kit of Tracers. Would my regular Ballistix hinder the Tracer's performance?


----------



## ericeod

I just got my Newegg Special edition Crucial Ballistix Tracers with the D9GMH (B6-3) rated at 4-4-4-12 2T at 2.2v. These are made for Newegg's upcoming Lanfest promotion. Notice the blue LED placement. These are a limited edition and wont last long! 
Here is a post at AnandTech's forums about the ICs. These modules are the BL2KIT12864AL804 Tracers modded for newegg.

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 1200Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.15v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These modules are monsters. DDR2 1200 @ 2.15v 5-5-5-15 2T 3 Hrs Memtest and 1 Hr Orthos!


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice!

I still don't think its needed to have ram running at anything over 1066Mhz because you do nothing which will take advantage of the extra bandwidth.

Although i may give it a try


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Looks promising.







Might have to give it a try.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Nice!

I still don't think its needed to have ram running at anything over 1066Mhz because you do nothing which will take advantage of the extra bandwidth.

Although i may give it a try









I agree with you 100%. There is no reason to run them faster then the FSB. I run them 24/7 at DDR2 900 to match my 450 FSB. I was just asked by another member to stress test them and see how high they would go at 2.15v.


----------



## Juggernaut

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1200Mhz
Timings: 5-8-8-28 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Will try tighter timings, the 1200Mhz is for my E6400 @ 2,4Ghz.


----------



## Lu(ky

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500 Ballistix
Voltage: 2.2v - 2.25v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

I was able to boot into windows with the following specs:
825 @ 3-3-3-5 1T 2.25v and 890 @ 4-3-3-3 1T 2.25v and 925 @ 4-4-4-4 1T









New SuperPi 1M at 12.250 @ 464 x 2 = 925 @ 4-4-4-4 1T 2.25v


----------



## Mr.Bones

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juggernaut* 
Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1200Mhz
Timings: 5-8-8-28 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Will try tighter timings, the 1200Mhz is for my E6400 @ 2,4Ghz.

Just realized you have an X38 board....How good does it clock with the e6400


----------



## CpLRusty

Yay... I'm in the club too....

2GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-8500 (BL2KIT12864AA1065)
Stock Timing: 5-5-5-15 2T
Stock Speed: 1066
Stock Voltage: 2.2v

I'm presently running them below that. I can run them up to 945 MHz @ 4-4-4-8 2T, but after that no matter what combinations of vDimm, NB, etc. I put into BIOS, the computer won't boot.

I'm running my E6850 at 3.6 GHz.

Based on what I've seen in this thread I think I may have to run them up to stock 1066, 5-5-5-15 2T and see what happens.


----------



## FischmungaXTR

My pc wont load up properly much past 1150Mhz, with ram set 1:1 on stock 5-5-5-15 timing

is this the ram holding it back or just an fsb hole? cos i see people on here with faster ram than that


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FischmungaXTR*


My pc wont load up properly much past 1150Mhz, with ram set 1:1 on stock 5-5-5-15 timing

is this the ram holding it back or just an fsb hole? cos i see people on here with faster ram than that


Try the new BIOS UPDATE from P30 to P31


----------



## pcrowle

2x1GB Crucial Ballistix Tracers DDR2 1066 PC8500
Speed: 1266 
Timing: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage: 2.2v


----------



## MrSpock2002

Mine 
Crucial Ballistix 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory Model BL12864AA804 x4


----------



## Chapstick

2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracers DDR2 1066
Speed 1120
Timing 5-5-5-15 2T @ 2.2v


----------



## gymenii

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)
Max OC MHz: 1066
OC Timings: 5 5 5 15
OC Volt: 2.2v


----------



## bigreddog

2x1GB Crucial Ballistix Tracers DDR2 1066 PC8500
Speed: 1066
Timing: 4-4-4-12-2t
Voltage: 2.2v


----------



## MGX1016

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-5-1T-11
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## rymn

hhahaha, I get 3-4-4-10 t1 with my pny. sorry folks, blistix isn't the best anymore. I'm not saying they don't make amazing ram, they do, I just with one of you would buy some of it. They have a 2.5-2-2-6 stick out. 1gb. about $100 for it though, that's truely amazing.


----------



## h00chi3

Crucial Ballistix PC8500 DDR2 @1200 5-5-5-15-30 2T @2.2v, cpu-z validation is in my sig


----------



## whatsthatsmell

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC 6400
Running Frequency: 948Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T 4:5
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB 2x 1GB


----------



## Duckydude

Type: Tracer - DDR2 - PC8500
Running Frequency: 1210Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-8 - 2T 
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2 * 1GB

Ballistix Tracers look truely amazing inside your PC, its definatley worth the few extra bucks.


----------



## bluedevil

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC 8000
Running Frequency: 850Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-10-1T 1:1
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB 2x 1GB

I get a better OC/3DMark06 score if I go lower mhz/tight timings than if I do higher mhz/loose timings.


----------



## Ravin

I think that I'm getting close to some finilized tweaked timings so here are a few screen shots.....tRC 12







Although it does not affect the benchies for better or worse.


----------



## dr_bowtie

2x1gig ddr1066
5-6-6-18-2T @ 2.1v

running now 500mhz x 2 in a Biostar TForce 550

These are believed to be Elipida IC's...

they will NOT run at the rated voltage...they do run up to 1174 on 2.0v and will NOT run on 2.1v or 2.2v...on either a AMD or Intel platform

did many many test on these...I can hit 286x10.5 on my 550 with 2.0v but nothing over 250 with more than 2.1v it errors anyhigher...


----------



## X-Ravin

2x1gb PC-8500
Clocked: 1100mhz
5-5-5-15-2T
2.2V

How detrimental would it be to go to 2.3V? I'd like to see 1200 out of these


----------



## kdbolt70

2x1Gb PC6400
Clocked at 915Mhz
4-4-4-12
2.1V


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-Ravin*


How detrimental would it be to go to 2.3V? I'd like to see 1200 out of these










Not reccomended on the 650i/680i boards. It may kill your board


----------



## X-Ravin

Quote:



Not reccomended on the 650i/680i boards. It may kill your board


Ah...well...in that case lol


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 8500
Running Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.15v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Sangus

Alright,

I'm running 2 sticks of Crucial DDR2 PC6400 2X1 gb ballistix

4-4-4-12 for settings, 2t for CR and voltage is at 2.2, CPU-Z shows Freq at 400
setup in dual channel mode, so tell me why am I only getting a rating of 5 under my memory performance in my vista performance check? Everything else is sitting at 5.9 using a Q6600, and a P6n Sli platinum


----------



## BTK

3x1GB PC2-6400 (DDR2-800) MicronD9GMH

I am being nice to the ram @ 430 MHz (DDR2-860) 4-5-5-8 @ 2V E6750 @ 3.44 (430x8) 1.38Vcore Load and 1.408 vcore idle (BIOS set to 1.45V - dumb vdroop)

All I ever need for gaming

GIGABYTE-GA-P35-DS3R


----------



## Sangus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


All I ever need for gaming

GIGABYTE-GA-P35-DS3R


Never say "ever"


----------



## Criswell

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 1050Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## bavarianblessed

Ballistix Newegg Lanfest Edition,that counts right?

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 1000MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.3v
Memory Size: 4GB(4x1GB)


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Not reccomended on the 650i/680i boards. It may kill your board










Huh?..iv'e been running at 2.3v for almost a year now on my Evga 680i.Thats using 2 and 4 DIMMs,no probs yet.Many others are running at these voltages as well,check the Evga forums.Why would you say that?


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

I switched to G.Skill's 2x2GB package for a while & they benched a little better than my Ballistix, but I couldn't tighten the timings to save my life unless I underclocked a LOT. Here are my latest benches. All of them (except one) are 4GB.

**EDIT: 2.3v didn't fry my board. I had to get up there for a bench on an insane OC, but I'm currently running overvolted at 2.25... and I'm running a P5N32-E.


----------



## The_Rocker

I will have another 2GB soon.

I like 1066Mhz with 4-4-4-12 more than i do a lower speed with better timings.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

As you should. 1066 (2:1 if you're running 333x9) would probably get you better performance than 666 (1:1), even at supertight timings. But with 4 gigs, you're going to become unstable on our board at higher speeds. You'll see. My quad is B3 also, so you might want to d/l my .txt file in my previous post for when you get your extra 2GB. Also. you might consider opening up the FSB a little more (requires 1.45 NB with 4GB, so you'll want aftermarket NB cooling) to get the best bandwidth.

**EDIT: Oh, nice 3dm score for 1 GPU. I'd swap my firstborn to break through 14000... coming SO close...


----------



## The_Rocker

I will have a look.

I think i should be able to get them to run at 1066Mhz with 1.4nb maybe 1.45.

I have a 120mm fan blowing air only my NB heatsink anyway.

I don't want to rip all the heatpipes off.

If i have to, i will go down to 1000Mhz.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

I understand not wanting to pull off stock cooling on your board, but it takes literally 3 minutes once you have the board out. If you don't mess anything up, they are easily replaced for return/resale. It costs - at the most - 30 pounds to replace both stock NB/SB heatsinks and to add the VRM mosfets. With 4GB, the memory controller is uberstressed and it badly needs the extra power in the NB. 1.45v gives me a REALLY hot Tt Spirit II. I have a Noctua on the way to replace it for that reason. Oh, also... 1.45v might help you surpass any FSB wall you might be hitting...


----------



## F3t1sh

Do tracers count, because mine are presently in transit


----------



## The_Rocker

Ok.. As my pay day is coming up soon as is my B Day, whats the best NB and SB coolers and Mosfets for my motherboard i can lay my hands on.

Air cooling only.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

I'd get one of these for NB with a low-profile fan:
http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/...chipsetcooler/

For SB, it depends on how much room you have down there. Do you have any sound cards or cooling blocking it? If not, you're safe with a ThermalTake Spirit II.

You'll also need to get some mosfet heatsinks for the VRMs that become exposed on the other end of the heatpipes from the chipset.

Eight of these do quite nicely, but they don't stick too well:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...nc.-_-35108094
If you care about your warranty, you'll want some different thermal tape. If not, then some Arcticsilver thermal adhesive will do nicely (which is what I used).


----------



## The_Rocker

Well my GTX is just hanging over the edge of my SB so i don't think anything big wll do.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Actually, you can fit a Tt Spirit II in there with the GTX as long as you don't have anything in the slot below it. I took mine out to fit my HR-03+. As you can see from my system gallery, I am currently using the stock NB HS on my SB. This appears to be adequate, as I only run my SB at 1.5v. The NB is where you want to pay your most attention, especially for 1.4 or 1.45v.


----------



## mxps

I got my ballistix up to DDR2-1320 so far. I'm going for 1400 tonight.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Are you benching them? What's read/write/copy at those speeds compared to 1:1? What timings are you using to bench at 1:1?


----------



## mxps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77* 
Are you benching them? What's read/write/copy at those speeds compared to 1:1? What timings are you using to bench at 1:1?

I am benching them and trying to push them over 1400 (probably going to be a suicide run. I just got them a few a days ago so I haven't been able to really play around with them. I'll post some numbers when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## grooverider

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16820148144

Had to get them cause they look cool.. =P

and heck.. $65 for 2gb after mail in rebate...sick price!!! awesome ram


----------



## StormX2

anyone track where the best D9 Ballistix is ?

send me a link cus im close to buying =)~


----------



## The_Rocker

Ballistix PC2 8500 1066Mhz are garaunteed to be D9's but you also have a good chance of getting a PC2 6400 kit that is D9's.


----------



## Ducky

Heres a question. In terms of stock speed, ballistix, or tracers?


----------



## Xevi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Ballistix PC2 8500 1066Mhz are garaunteed to be D9's but you also have a good chance of getting a PC2 6400 kit that is D9's.


Ballistix PC8500 (Price europe 120â‚¬)
~1200 4-4-4-4 (2.5v reals) Validation 1400 5-5-5-18 2.55v


----------



## rayd24

Crucial Ballistix Tracers
Stock:
PC2-6400 DDR 800
4-4-4-12 1T
2.2V

Overclocked:
1000Mhz
5-5-5-14-2T @ 2.2V

umm yah great sticks! love them, i just got them so I will play with them more. hopefully will be stable with Orthos. I havent checked yet









But ran PC Marks05 and got 9984. My best score ever!!! I am going to try to get 10,000! I know people do way better but for me this is amazing!


----------



## Metalica732

I'm actually having problems with my Ballistix When i run them at stock clocks and stock timings I can't read 960mhz. I just discovered Memtest and going to play around with that will see how it goes. Will post back


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

What is your FSB? If your FSB is 400, there is no point in trying to go beyond PC2-6400 speeds. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Metalica732

I'm trying to hit 960mhz. I thought i hit it but i forgot to change my sig but now i'm actually trying to hit it because i have time to do it.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

I'm sorry if this sounds like I'm repeating the question, but what is your FSB? If your FSB is 400, there is no point in trying to go beyond PC2-6400 speeds. What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77*


I'm sorry if this sounds like I'm repeating the question, but what is your FSB? If your FSB is 400, there is no point in trying to go beyond PC2-6400 speeds. What are you trying to accomplish?


If my FSB is 400 which it is then my mem at stock is at 1:1 2x multi which gives it 800mhz. But Currently I'm running at

*960mhz 5-5-5-15 +.1v and I ran memtest in default mode for 6:30 hours. *

Is that considered stable? Should i run it for more. I might also try to go for 1000mhz but i dought it. Because if it is just 5-5-5-15 and no +.1v then it does not run.

What do you guys think


----------



## hometoast

Oh how I wish I could join the club, but I can never get my BL12864AA804 KIT to be stable on my mobo -- stock or not. Waiting for a friend to start his build so I can sell them. They're so much prettier than the patriot ram I've got in there.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Heres a question. In terms of stock speed, ballistix, or tracers?

Tracers are exactly the same as ballistix but they have some flashing lights are are painted black.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
If my FSB is 400 which it is then my mem at stock is at 1:1 2x multi which gives it 800mhz. But Currently I'm running at

*960mhz 5-5-5-15 +.1v and I ran memtest in default mode for 6:30 hours.*

Is that considered stable? Should i run it for more. I might also try to go for 1000mhz but i dought it. Because if it is just 5-5-5-15 and no +.1v then it does not run.

What do you guys think

Yes, that is considered stable. And also, if you can use your PC without problems then its also considered stable.


----------



## Pasha

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800MHZ
Timings: 4-4-4-12 
Voltage: 1.8V
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Blooming eck'. This ballistix club thread is damn popular. Over 150 replies.


----------



## Bean

Anyone having issues with the Ballistix tracers causing issues in FAH when running at the rated 1066? I've got the 5-5-5-15 2.2v PC2-8500s and only in FAH does it cause issues. It pisses me off because I cant get maximum memory bandwidth in FAH. I have to manually restart the PC and change the FSB divider if I want to run FAH. The memory chips will clock to 1200mhz and run stably at 2.3v but FAH crashes with them. I've even played the Crysis demo without issue running at those speeds. Runs beautifully in Medium mode on a temporary POS 8500GT


----------



## SoBeNoFear

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 800
Running Frequency: 800mhz (stock speeds)
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1gb)


----------



## .Sovereign.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Blooming eck'. This ballistix club thread is damn popular. Over 150 replies.


And counting...









Type: DDR2 PC2-6400 (Tracer)
Frequency: 935Mhz (24/7 use)
Timings: 4-4-5-12-1T
Voltage: 2.4v
Memory Size: 3GB (2 * 1GB & 2 * 512MB)

Also (Spare PC)

Type: DDR PC-3200 (Ballistix)
Frequency: 400Mhz (24/7 use)
Timings: 2-2-2-5-1T
Voltage: stock (forget atm)
Memory Size: 1GB (2 * 512MB)


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

2.4v??? Wow. You like to live on the wild side. I've been bashful to take mine past 2.3, but now I might just give it a shot on some of my more courageous overclocks.


----------



## onelivestarfish

For all those folks in this thread posting ballistix overclocks at 1275 and over (some folks have 1300+), have you memtested the memory at those speeds?

I know you can boot into windows with that speed and run CPUZ, however, stability is another issue.


----------



## .Sovereign.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77*


2.4v??? Wow. You like to live on the wild side. I've been bashful to take mine past 2.3, but now I might just give it a shot on some of my more courageous overclocks.


It's kinda of out of necessity, I suppose. The system is sometimes flakey with 4 sticks of Tracers @ 2.2v on a cold boot so I have to move it up to 2.3v for stability. I bumped it up to 2.4v, of late, in order to provide some headroom for overclocking. The sticks themselves do not even get that warm and I have direct fan cooling near them so I am not too worried.


----------



## ErBall

Checking in here:

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1100 (24/7 use)
Timings: 4-4-5-10-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4* 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

I have gone down to 800Mhz but up to 4GB









This 4GB @ 4-4-4-12 2T 800Mhz is faster than my 2GB @ 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12

I can't get 1T or running at over 800Mhz.


----------



## Robilar

I just picked up a pair of Crucial Ballistix Tracers 2x1 GB PC2-6400 for my kids upgrade. I'll post back some results. The LED's on them are pretty spiffy.


----------



## B-80

DDR2 800 here they dom.


----------



## Xecuter2

2x1gb of 8500's and 2x1gb of newegg lanfest 800's running at 4-4-4-8 2.2v 1000. The Perfect combination.


----------



## .Sovereign.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xecuter2* 
2x1gb of 8500's and 2x1gb of newegg lanfest 800's running at 4-4-4-8 2.2v 1000. The Perfect combination.

I'm kinda jelous! Been wanting to pick up a set of those lanfest edition memory but I've been very happy with my tracers...









Anyhow, I'm off to bed! G'night!


----------



## The_Rocker

At the moment i have my 4GB of 1066 running at 800Mhz 4-3-3-10 2T. I will try raising the Mhz later on when i come home.

I would like to try for 1T as well.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

The highest I get on 1T with 4x1GB is 720MHz, 1:1 at 3.6GHz (360x10), 3-3-3-8-1T, tRC of 12.

My benches at that speed are some of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## The_Rocker

So maybe if i lower my speed then i might get 1T.

Is it really that much faster than 2T?


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

It offers a substantial boost, but only when compared to low frequencies. Obviously, you would be remiss in not testing it, especially since you're running so close to CR 1 frequencies anyway.

If you're still running at sigged CPU clock, you can try a smart 1:1 for 667. We have the identical RAM and board, so I know you can get 3-3-3-8-1T at 667 (tighten tRC to 13).

I don't know how the B3 will react, but a lot of G0 users get slightly better FSB, and you might be able to open up a little more. Even a 17MHz jump to 350 (RAM to 700, same timings) might push you into a new NB strap.

**EDIT: When I say I don't know how the B3 will react, I mean the Q6600 B3. Obviously, I have a B3 as well... which gets to past 360 FSB, Windows-stable.


----------



## vsseracer

Should I use the SLI options for the memory in the BIOS? I have not been able to find out much about them so I left it disabled.

Type: DDR2 PC2-8000
Frequency: 1000Mhz So far Orthos, Memtest stable
Timings: 5-5-5-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2* 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

SLI is just a preset timings gimmick, if you set them yourself then its pointless.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vsseracer* 
Should I use the SLI options for the memory in the BIOS? I have not been able to find out much about them so I left it disabled.

Type: DDR2 PC2-8000
Frequency: 1000Mhz So far Orthos, Memtest stable
Timings: 5-5-5-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2* 1GB)

Try 4-4-4-12 at 1000, most of them can do that fully stable at 2.2v


----------



## n0ly

DDR2 PC2-8500 (but its detected at 6400)
Frequency: 880
Timings: 5-5-6-23 (I KNOW I KNOW its getting changed after I type this)
Voltage: 2.2
Memory Size: 2Gb (2 x 1Gb)


----------



## The_Rocker

Dude, run your ram unlinked and at 1066Mhz with 4-4-4-12 2T Timings.

Or...

800Mhz with 3-3-3-10 2T


----------



## itslogz

You should make a list of members of all who posted in this thread and have the list in the first post







I'll offer to collect the list and get it together for you if you wish to add it to your original post, ill take care of that for whos posted so far though, if youd like to have that added

As soon as i get my P5K-E im gonna do a whole new ram overclock and find my highest clock at lowest voltage and revise this post.


----------



## westslope

I'm in!

Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2 1000, PC2 8000)
Running Frequency: 960Mhz (1:2)
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: (2.2v...)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Now, how to cook that turkey!


----------



## Ripper-Joe

Still in the early stages of working through a Overclock problem but count me in the club (unless I end up RMAing my sticks!







)


> Type: Crucial Ballistix Tracer
> Speed: DDR2 PC8500 (1066mhz)
> Timings: 5-5-5-15
> Voltage: 2.2v
> Memory Size: 4*1GB (4 gig)


----------



## Ashdee

Hello,

I have 4g of Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-8500 and it's windows index rating is only a 5.6. I have everything running at stock and wondering what I messed up to recieve such a poor rating...Any help would be fabulous!


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ashdee* 
Hello,

I have 4g of Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-8500 and it's windows index rating is only a 5.6. I have everything running at stock and wondering what I messed up to recieve such a poor rating...Any help would be fabulous!










I get the same rating at stock settings, you have nothing to worry about. Now to raise the rating by overclocking...


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ashdee* 
Hello,

I have 4g of Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-8500 and it's windows index rating is only a 5.6. I have everything running at stock and wondering what I messed up to recieve such a poor rating...Any help would be fabulous!










My rating is 5.9 with the following settings:

Mem Voltage: 2.1v
RAM: 800Mhz
Timings: 3-3-3-10 2T (tRc: 21)


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ashdee* 
Hello, I have 4g of Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-8500 and it's windows index rating is only a 5.6. I have everything running at stock and wondering what I messed up to recieve such a poor rating...Any help would be fabulous!

Hey, what's your FSB at? What is your RAM speed and timings? A low Vista score on RAM does not mean the RAM is slow, it means your bandwidth is slow and this can be affected by a number of things unrelated to the RAM modules themselves.


----------



## wire

Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2, PC 6400...)
Running Frequency: (950Mhz)
Timings: (4-4-4-12 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.2v)
Memory Size: 2GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## rx7racer

Well, I guess I have to rma my 2GB kit as one stick just died on me, Anyone know if Crucial's RMA department is a smooth process or is it gonna be a pain in my [email protected]#..


----------



## itslogz

Finished the graph. I check this thread daily to add new members. Check the last page.


----------



## Kilzon

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1095 Mhz
Timings: 5-4-4-9-4-25-4-4-4 / 2T
Voltage: 2.20v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Sandra XI Bandwidth: 8362 INT / 8391 FLOAT


----------



## itslogz

Kilzon i added you to the list.

The_rocker when you read this, everytime someone else posts(ill check daily) ill PM you new links to the updated list, and if you'll just update the picture in the main post everytime i PM you a updated one, then we can manage it nicely.


----------



## xtnod

Crucial RMA is simple and easy. I am not a big overclocker in RAM but:

PC2-6400
800Mhz 4-4-4-10
2.2v
4GB


----------



## Barklight

New member to the club







Haven't OC'd it yet though.

Crucial Ballistix Tracers
2x1 GB PC-6400
2.2v
800Mhz @ 4-4-4-12
WinXP Pro =\\


----------



## ryboto

I thought I had already made a post, but guess I'm not on the list,
Crucial Ballistix
4x1gb PC6400
2.1v 800mhz @ 4-4-4-12 2T


----------



## itslogz

xtnod, ryboto and barklight you have been added.


----------



## xtnod

Oh I didn't see the list at first, really nice list you got going there. Maybe it being on the first post might stand out more.

But onto my question. Should I keep my 1:1 ratio with my 3.6 E6600 or should I pump my memory up to 1066? I know my memory is fully capable of 1066 as I tried it already. But I went back to 800mhz to run at a 1:1 ratio with my 3.6Ghz e6600. what would you guys do?


----------



## afzsom

Moar bandwidth = winnar.

...

Seriously though, if you can run at a divider higher than 1:1, more power to you.


----------



## shifty22123

Type Crucial Ballistix Lanfest PC6400
Running Frequency: 900mhz
Timings: 4-4-3-8 1T
Voltage: 2.3v
Memory Size: 2 x 1GB

If I run it like this on 1T I get over 10,000mb/s bandwidth on my Intel System


----------



## xtnod

What program do you all use to test memory bandwidth? Like I've said I am not a RAM OC so I don't know too much on this area


----------



## afzsom

SiSoft Sandra or Everest can run memory benchmarks for you.


----------



## murcielago585

Just got mine not long ago, i wish I had a reason to overclock them, but with 4 1gb stick i don;t even want to bother.

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 800mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 1.8v
Memory Size: 2GB, add up to 4 complimenting my firestix


----------



## Bean

Got my tracers sent back and replaced them with regular Ballistix and they run VERY well

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1206 (24/7)
Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Size: 2x1gb

Vista64 U runs like a dream come true to say the least. FAH on SMP, GPU, and other stuff going on with tons of windows open and it runs super speedy.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 1184mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-18 - 2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB


----------



## itslogz

List is now in the first post


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Now why am i 73'd? I was one of the first ppl in this club.. lol


----------



## The_Rocker

List is now on frst post, PM me when we have new members with an imageshack link.


----------



## The_Rocker

I am, just not atm.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Rocker, why you never on xfire nemore?


----------



## Mootsfox

Do tracers count? If so:

DDR-2 PC2-6400
Running at 830MHz
4-4-4-10 2T
2.2v
2x1GB

I need to change my overclock a bit, these will do 900MHz 4-4-3-9.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Of course tracers count







they are ballistix arent they?


----------



## The_Rocker

Indeed







Ballistix with bling.

Oh yeah, did I tell you that my ram is now running at 2.1v


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

My ram is also running at 2.1v @ 4-3-4-8, 1:1 @800mhz


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


List is now on frst post, PM me when we have new members with an imageshack link.



Good deal, will do

And blood thirsty ill move you up in the top 3, didnt catch that, sorry







Ill add mootsfox and bump you up at the same time.


----------



## madclassic

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Sweet thanks







like I said, if you ever need any help with that chart, just get ahold of me and ill do my best to assist u.


----------



## itslogz

Sounds good man, preciate it.

Ah!! Theres people popping up all over the place! lol. Gotta revise it again!


----------



## The_Rocker

Maybe that HWbot program may be worth looking into, I have no idea how to use it though.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Maybe that HWbot program may be worth looking into, I have no idea how to use it though.


Me neither. I just now knew what it was when you said it and i googled it hahhaa. That program might would be good with all the overclock's gatherd up.

If I make a chart of the "Top 10 Highest Stable OC's" then i could make a bar graph of the 10 different members memory bandwidth compared, that is... if everyone who wanted to be in the running for the top 10 highest oc's would run Sisoft Sandras memory bandwidth benchmark, then i could compare them, and pick the top 10 and make the bar graph....

Tomorrow im gonna see what i can pull with this new board, im orthos testing as we speak to find my new CPU max stable OC, so whenever i see what that is, ill save the profile and load stock bios settings and go to town on just the memory.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

itslogz, wow, are systems are almost identical...


----------



## itslogz

Yeah you bastard, give me my system back before I thrash you







LOL Jk. They are almost alike though, and funny thing is I just switched out my P5B-Plus for my P5K, it was even more identical then


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Lmao, question on ur system, how much better temps did you get when u lapped both ur cpu and ur tuniq tower? Im thinkin of doin it because im at 3.6 atm and think i can go higher if i can get better temps.


----------



## itslogz

Well, Im sending the money for my Tuniq tower tomorrow, buying it off a member off of here. But I was using my thermaltake gold orb on the same setup with the P5B plus and I got these results.

333x9(3000Mhz) 1.375 Vcore Before CPU and ORB lap - 58C max load
333x9(3000Mhz) 1.375 Vcore after CPU and ORB lap - 47C max load








It did WONDERS i must say. If you lapped your CPU and tuniq, then you would open up much more room to OC most likely.


----------



## The_Rocker

New list up, and that HWBOT would be handy if we could get someonee in here who knows how to use it.

Its all automatic then.


----------



## itslogz

I might try to learn how to use it soon and check into it, but im tired right now (430AM) so im givin up for the night haha


----------



## mjrrenegade

Hi guys, i'm in









Currently testing 3-3-3-6 2t


----------



## Didleydoo

I'm in!

DDR-2 PC2-6400 @ 1066MHZ
5-5-5-15 2T
2.2v
2x1GB


----------



## The_Rocker

Cool, we will keep the list updated once every day or so if we can. But we are tryin to figure out how to use HWbot for this thread to automate things.


----------



## error0024

Cool ! Crucial Balistix Club Wakakakak
i hope i get one pair of those oO_O


----------



## Ripper-Joe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ripper-Joe*


Still in the early stages of working through a Overclock problem but count me in the club (unless I end up RMAing my sticks!







)


> Type: Crucial Ballistix Tracer
> Speed: DDR2 PC8500 (1066mhz)
> Timings: 5-5-5-15
> Voltage: 2.2v
> Memory Size: 4*1GB (4 gig)



Update: With the help of the Overclock.net community, I solved my overclock stability issues. Turns out my GA-P35-DS4 R2 did not like the F7 BIOS.. Anyway, here are my updated specs with the Crucial Ballistix.


> Type: Crucial Ballistix Tracer
> Stock Speed: DDR2 PC8500 (1066mhz)
> OC Speed: 790mhz ( 1:1 Linked Ratio)
> Stock Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
> OC Timings: 3-3-3-12-2T
> Voltage: 2.2v
> Memory Size: 4*1GB (4 gig)


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

At 790, you might be able to pull off a command rate of 1. You might have to up the voltage one notch (but don't go higher than 2.25v). The benefit would be quite pronounced. If you're able to do this, let me know and we can go over some advanced timings that will take full advantage of CR1.


----------



## mjrrenegade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77*


At 790, you might be able to pull off a command rate of 1. You might have to up the voltage one notch (but don't go higher than 2.25v). The benefit would be quite pronounced. If you're able to do this, let me know and we can go over some advanced timings that will take full advantage of CR1.


Dostoyevsky77, I notice you have your ram running at 667 1t. Do you see much difference between that and 800 2t? Just trying to get some ideas before i try it out on mine


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

I've never tested 800 @ 2T. That seems a little bit of a waste to me, because then you're SO close to being where you can drop to 1T. For your setup, you can test 1T at 711 for 1:1 (if you're still as sigged). Try 3-3-3-8-1T with tRC at 13. Then compare that with 1066 (3:2) at 4-4-4-12-2T (tRC at 18). We have similar systems (quad + P5N32-E + PC2-8500 Ballistix), so take a look at some of my notes below. In all cases, I use tRC = tRAS + CAS + 2. Keep in mind, all of my tests are at 4x1GB, so your benches should probably be a bit better.

**EDIT: Looking at my notes, I see that I HAVE tested at 800. It was a long time ago (list runs chronologically from June of this year), and you can see my results were bad, so I probably decided never to revisit those dark days.


----------



## Emmanuel

Lanfest tracers count right?
I have 2x1GB PC2 6400 (800MHz) 4-4-4-12-16 (1T)
running at 1066MHz 5-5-5-15-31 (2T) 12 hours Memtest stable and 12 hours Prime95 Blend Test stable.

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2. PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 1066mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15-31-1T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1 GB)


----------



## xtnod

Anyone get their's to run at 4-4-4-12 1066Mhz? I just upped mines to 1066 but I am running them at 5-5-5-15 :\\


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

It might be because you have PC2-6400s, which are the same chip as the 8500s, but not hand-picked to clock at the 8500 speed. It also very well could be due to your 4x1GB configuration. I am able to run at 1066 with 4x1, but only at lower FSB (you can see my benches in my last post). You might be overstressing your memory controller, but try a slightly higher northbridge voltage first to rule that out. Ensure you have adequate cooling for it and that you monitor your NB temps closely after you overvolt it.


----------



## The_Rocker

I am glad i got the PC2 8500 sticks because I know my chips are hand picked and tested to run at 1066Mhz and will also happily do 4-4-4-12 at that speed.


----------



## xtnod

Thanks I'll give it a shot. I have a 120mm fan blowing at my Ram Sticks lol I should be okay for cooling.

I'll test it out and see what happens.

EDIT: Well damn I guess I am stuck with 1066 5-5-5-15 timings lol.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Okay. If you wanted to bump the voltage on your RAM, you could probably safely do as high as 2.25v. This might help you close your timings a little, but I naturally accept no responsibility for whatever happens. I WILL say, however, that I've taken the 8500s up to 2.3v with no issues. There is a lifetime warranty on these sticks, and there's no way for them to see if you've overvolted them (and there's always BestBuy with their no-questions return policy for while you're RMA'ing).


----------



## The_Rocker

Keep em cool and you should be fine at 2.3 but i take no responsability for what happens.

It looks like your memory chips will not do 4-4-4-12 at that speed.


----------



## xtnod

Nope they won't lol. Tried 2.3v and still nothing lol. Well I still love my Ballistix









1066 5-5-5-15 isn't all that bad either









Maybe I'll try 800 3-3-3-9 lol.


----------



## mjrrenegade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77*


I've never tested 800 @ 2T. That seems a little bit of a waste to me, because then you're SO close to being where you can drop to 1T. For your setup, you can test 1T at 711 for 1:1 (if you're still as sigged). Try 3-3-3-8-1T with tRC at 13. Then compare that with 1066 (3:2) at 4-4-4-12-2T (tRC at 18). We have similar systems (quad + P5N32-E + PC2-8500 Ballistix), so take a look at some of my notes below. In all cases, I use tRC = tRAS + CAS + 2. Keep in mind, all of my tests are at 4x1GB, so your benches should probably be a bit better.

**EDIT: Looking at my notes, I see that I HAVE tested at 800. It was a long time ago (list runs chronologically from June of this year), and you can see my results were bad, so I probably decided never to revisit those dark days.


Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## The_Rocker

4GB 800 at 3-3-3-10 2T has been much faster than 2GB at 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12 for me.


----------



## xtnod

I am at work now, but as soon as I get home I am gonna try 800 at 3-3-3-10 or 3-3-3-9. Now what voltage should I set them at?


----------



## Ripper-Joe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77*


At 790, you might be able to pull off a command rate of 1. You might have to up the voltage one notch (but don't go higher than 2.25v). The benefit would be quite pronounced. If you're able to do this, let me know and we can go over some advanced timings that will take full advantage of CR1.



Dostoyevsky77,

Forgive me if I am wrong but I don't believe the Intel Northbridge on my motherboard supports a 1T command rate. I thought only the 680i based boards support command rate.









Am I wrong here? If there is a way for me to toggle to 1T then I would be very interested in going after an extreamly low latency setting but I feared I was stuck with 2T.


----------



## itslogz

Updated the list once again, itll be up later.

SPEAK UP IF YOU THINK YOU CAN PULL THE HIGHEST MB/S IN SISOFT SANDRA LITE MEMORY BANDWIDTH BENCHMARK. I need atleast 10 people at the minimum to do a top 5 highest bandwidth chart, or 15-20 to do a top 10. So if you wanna OC and run memtest to check stability and post up your results to be entered, then please do so so i can start it


----------



## TheEddie

Add me to the list, 4GB of Tracer PC2-6400


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
Updated the list once again, itll be up later.

SPEAK UP IF YOU THINK YOU CAN PULL THE HIGHEST MB/S IN SISOFT SANDRA LITE MEMORY BANDWIDTH BENCHMARK. I need atleast 10 people at the minimum to do a top 5 highest bandwidth chart, or 15-20 to do a top 10. So if you wanna OC and run memtest to check stability and post up your results to be entered, then please do so so i can start it









Sorry... I know I won't get the highest scores, but I don't consider Sandra a good benchmark for memory read/write/copy/latency scores. I have seen too many disparate scores when I compare my Everest Ultimate scores. Somtimes, Sandra doesn't even make sense, lowering scores when they should be higher (and correctly read higher in Everest). It's good to have a benchmark, but maybe we should agree to WHICH benchmark first. I nominate Everest Ultimate.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
Updated the list once again, itll be up later.

SPEAK UP IF YOU THINK YOU CAN PULL THE HIGHEST MB/S IN SISOFT SANDRA LITE MEMORY BANDWIDTH BENCHMARK. I need atleast 10 people at the minimum to do a top 5 highest bandwidth chart, or 15-20 to do a top 10. So if you wanna OC and run memtest to check stability and post up your results to be entered, then please do so so i can start it










I will as soon as I get my Ballistix back from RMA next week, last time I benchmarked I only got around 7,000MB/s so I don't figure I'll be in the top but I'll try to tighten my timings up more this time and cut back on my vdimm.


----------



## Delphi

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 950Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 1.8V
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Bullitt4u

Should have done this a while back. I'm in.

DDR2 PC6400C4
Running 800
4-4-4-12-2T
V 2.2
1GX2 matched

Got my processor and vid card OC'D where I like it now time for the memory.


----------



## r0b126

Ok, I'm trying to accomplish the same thing rq...can you take a look at http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ml#post2960694 and see if you can tell me whats not right? Would really appreciate the info...thx


----------



## itslogz

Updated list once again


----------



## xtnod

Well... I got home from work, decided what the hey! Did a BIOS update on my board.

Got the ram to 4-4-4-12 at 1066 and booted into windows, but reboots after like 5 minutes lol. Going to try a higher voltage, but atm I am too tired lol.

Guess it was the BIOS? lol.


----------



## The_Rocker

New list is up. If you know how to use HWbot then PM me or ItslogZ.


----------



## xtnod

Guess I couldn't sleep... but for HWBot. Did you guys want to use it to keep track of what clocks we are using our RAM at?


----------



## The_Rocker

Yep, we want the following in HWBot:

Name:
Type of ballistix: ballistix tracer, lanfest or ballistix
Stock Speed: PC2 6400, PC2 8500 etc....
Running Speed: 800Mhz etc...
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T, 5-5-5-15 1T etc...

Like that.


----------



## binormalkilla

4Gb DDR2-800 @ DDR2-1066 5-5-5-15 35
2.2V
Currently testing DDR2-1125 @ 450 MHz FSB (3.6 GHz)
latency ~ 56ns read and write bandwidth both over 8K MB/s in Everest. This is on my P5K Deluxe, and I'm going to start OCing on my X38 mobo when it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

Crucial Ballistix DDR2-930
2.0vdimm
5-5-5-10-5 2T
Corsair Dominator Ram Fans

Haven't tuned it yet still working on my OC on the CPU which is currently 465x8


----------



## itslogz

Making new chart, sorted A-Z right now. cowboyz and binormal youve been added.

http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/1...ersgoodci2.png

Hows that looking?


----------



## xtnod

I like it, more organized. Oh and look what I just bought:

http://cgi.ebay.com/crucial-logo-sti...QQcmdZViewItem

Can't believe it's gold just like my ballistixs lol.


----------



## Criswell

Wow I am loving this RAM... Currently running it at DDR2-842 4-3-3-4 timings 2.2V...


----------



## The_Rocker

I am running 4gb at 3-3-3-10 and its FAST!

New list is up in first post now.


----------



## xtnod

I can get 4-4-4-9 but I can't get 3-3-3-10 lol what's ur voltage at?


----------



## The_Rocker

My voltage is at 2.1, down .1 from the stock 2.2

But my RAM is PC2 8500 Modules which means they are special selected chips which have good oc'ing capabilty.

I can't run 4 sticks at 1066Mhz though, but 800Mhz 3-3-3-10 seems to be faster than 888Mhz 4-3-3-12.


----------



## itslogz

Afzsom has a trick up his sleeve right now, not sure what it is... But I bet its gonna make managing this thread a whole lot easier.. We'll see.


----------



## The_Rocker

Yes, I await this....


----------



## cscheat

Count me in !!!

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 890Mhz (trying 1066Mhz.... wish me luck)
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.17v
Memory Size: 2GB (2*1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Welcome to the club, we wll have a HWbot going soon i think.


----------



## xtnod

Well... I've decided to take out that huge 120 fan out of my case to get some real RAM coolers lol.

I was thinking of the OCZ XTC Cooler. Or do you guys suggest anything else?


----------



## Ripper-Joe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
My voltage is at 2.1, down .1 from the stock 2.2

But my RAM is PC2 8500 Modules which means they are special selected chips which have good oc'ing capabilty.

I can't run 4 sticks at 1066Mhz though, but 800Mhz 3-3-3-10 seems to be faster than 888Mhz 4-3-3-12.

Rocker, thanks to the courage I gained from reading your posts, I've currently got my 4 PC8500s down to 3-3-3-10 as well (at 2.2v and 780mhz 1:1 linked).

I was indeed able to push all 4 at 1066 5-5-5-15 but I've seen better benchmark numbers out of a lower FSB and tighter timings on my rig. Besides I believe running linked 1:1 reduces strain on the northbridge (which has proven to be somewhat unstable on my Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 with 4 gigs installed).

Has anyone been able to get lower than 3-3-3-10 stable with these sticks? I was considering trying for 3-3-3-8 just for giggles.


----------



## itslogz

I cannot run cas 3 to save my life. Maybe on 333 FSB 1:1 ratio possibly, but I havent tryed it yet. I ran tryed to run 3-4-4-10 on my P5B Plus and it didnt work at all. I forget what frequency though...

My G.Skill HZ's ran 3-3-3-8 all day long on DDR2800


----------



## Ripper-Joe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
I cannot run cas 3 to save my life. Maybe on 333 FSB 1:1 ratio possibly, but I havent tryed it yet. I ran tryed to run 3-4-4-10 on my P5B Plus and it didnt work at all. I forget what frequency though...

My G.Skill HZ's ran 3-3-3-8 all day long on DDR2800

Itslogz, I believe your Ballistix are the 800mhz flavor. Rocker and I are running the 1066mhz PC8500 flavor which are hand picked chips with much more headroom in them. We are actually clocking our 1066s down to 800 or below (into the realm of the standar 800s) but because they are rated at 1066 they are much more comfortable at tight timings when running at 800.


----------



## itslogz

Yeah thats why I say I could probably run 3-3-3-X on a 1:1 ratio with 333 FSB, that would be lower than 800MHZ, same as you dropping it down to 800. The chips arent a whole lot different, still the same D9 chip i believe there the exact same actually, just stock clocked higher, not sure though. I mean i can OC my ballistix to 1200MHZ easily on 2.20V easily, right at stock voltage. The timings are just picky.


----------



## The_Rocker

The chips are the same model but our ones are like the best of the batch


----------



## cscheat

im now running at 979Mhz at 4-4-4-12 2T at 2.2V !!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Not bad. See if you can do 1000Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T.

I could do 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T


----------



## ru7hl355

hey guys looking to get some ballistix pc26400, will i see noticable gains over OCZ platinum XTC @ 4-5-4-12 2T

thanks


----------



## The_Rocker

Well, as it looks like you must have a bad batch of OCZ (4-5-4-12 2t) 800Mhz?

Then yes, with ballistix PC2 6400 you may wel be able to do 3-3-3-10 or even clock up to 1000Mhz.


----------



## xtnod

I can get mines up to 1066 no problem just that I have to run them at 5-5-5-15

I am gonna try 5-5-5-12 and 5-5-5-10 when I get home from work.


----------



## ru7hl355

cheers guys, think i will probably go for it because it sounds easier to clock. but im getting me tracers









weres the cheapest place to buy since im from the UK?

edit: also what sort of vista index score should i get with some pc6400 ballistix @ stock timings?


----------



## The_Rocker

I would say buy from crucial direct. I cant find anywhere which sells em cheaper unless there is a special offer.

With PC2 6400 @ 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T i think you should get 5.9, possibly 5.8 but thats easy to bump the clock up or timings down.


----------



## ru7hl355

going to go for normal ballistix as i can get 2gb of 8500 for Â£70









are those timings yo have th minimum, though you would be able to get 1T since there rated at 1066mhz...


----------



## RussianGrimmReaper

Type of Crucial Ballistix: LanFest DDR2 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## ru7hl355

guess i better add mine then









Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC2-8500
Running Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

what sorta timings/speed should i get without breaking a sweat on these badboys?


----------



## itslogz

Well with 5-5-5-15 on my PC2-6400 kit, ive hit 1200Mhz on 2.15V









I cant get Cas 3 unless i underclock, im assuming i can get cas 3 that way anyway, but I honestly havent tryed... Lol


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ru7hl355* 
going to go for normal ballistix as i can get 2gb of 8500 for Â£70









are those timings yo have th minimum, though you would be able to get 1T since there rated at 1066mhz...

I cannot get 1T at 800Mhz, I have trouble getting 1T at 750Mhz but thats just the chips that dont like it.

I am running at 2.1v Though. I will try for 1T at 667Mhz later today


----------



## The_Rocker

I could only get stable at up to 720Mhz with 1T but it made no difference for me so I went back to 2T @ 800Mhz.

But.... With these timings!!:


----------



## my-demise

Woooo, I have 2GB on order!

I'll post my timings once they arrive. I cannot wait


----------



## xtnod

I hate you rocker....


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
I could only get stable at up to 720Mhz with 1T but it made no difference for me so I went back to 2T @ 800Mhz.

But.... With these timings!!:










Lower your CPU multi to X8 and do 400X8, and get stable at 3.2 then run a 1:1 ratio with DDR2 800 with those timings


----------



## The_Rocker

I will have a real crack at it but my cooling is a let down beyond 3Ghz.

I am doing 3Ghz with 1.318v, i need to step up to 1.35 or above for 3.2


----------



## JustMe2

Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2, PC 6400)
Running Frequency: (1021mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 2T)
Voltage: (2.2v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## CanadaGradeEh

Hey, I've got a quick question regarding dual-channel Ballistix kits and regular Crucial: in order to run 4GB dual-channel Ballistix memory would I have to buy a product specified "kit" or could I buy two of the same model of 2GB sticks and still do it? Just curious as I looked on NCIX briefly and could only find 2x1GB kits, not 4x2GB.

Thanks, guys, and sweet little chart you got there


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CanadaGradeEh*


Hey, I've got a quick question regarding dual-channel Ballistix kits and regular Crucial: in order to run 4GB dual-channel Ballistix memory would I have to buy a product specified "kit" or could I buy two of the same model of 2GB sticks and still do it? Just curious as I looked on NCIX briefly and could only find 2x1GB kits, not 4x2GB.

Thanks, guys, and sweet little chart you got there










You don't need the kits. Just use the same density and model.


----------



## itslogz

Updated list.

I tryed DDR2-800 tonight, 1:1 ratio, 3-3-3-8 timings and it totally failed

3-3-3-8 @ 712Mhz though was fine


----------



## The_Rocker

You doing 1T or 2T Command rate?

For me, 1T @ 720 didn't even change my benches.


----------



## itslogz

That was with 2T. Ive used 1T on 712Mhz and it didnt show up as 1T in CPU-Z even though it was bios set, so i said hell with it lol.

Anyway

*Type of Crucial Ballistix: *(PC2-6400(DDR2-800))
*Running Frequency:* (1000 Mhz.)
*Timings:* (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
*Voltage:* (2.10v.)
*Memory Size:* 2GB ( 2X1GB)

Memtest prooves stable.


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice overclock on it you have there.

When i was with 2gb, i could keep it stock 1066Mhz at 4-4-4-12 which shows that i got a good set of chips.

Same with my current set up.

4gb @ 3-3-3-8 800Mhz


----------



## itslogz

I would try 4-4-4-12 @ 1000 but it may cause me to have to go through alot of BS again to get my system to POST again lol Took me a hour to figure out exactly how to clear the cmos properly on this new board. I know now for in the future, but it was a PITA to figure it out on my own, i went by the manual to clear RTC and that didnt work at all, so i figured it out on my own


----------



## The_Rocker

I just take teh battery out and count to 20 to clear mine









If my new oc works i may do 700Mhz 1:1 with 1T all the time.


----------



## itslogz

I guess P35 is a bit more picky about things. I took the battery out for 5 minutes, didnt work, moved the jumper to 2-3 prongs and took out battery, moved jumper back, put battery back and still nothing.

So i just removed all power, moved jumper, removed battery, and put it all back after 10 minutes.

Oh and that doesnt include removing my sound card/video card/cpu power, etc. It worked so i dont mind removing a few things to get it to go smooth the first time i guess lol


----------



## The_Rocker

Lol..... I am actually nearly 2 hours prime stable with my Q6600 B3 @ 3.15Ghz on teh Asus p5n32 e sli.

Hope this prime don't fail


----------



## The_Rocker

Well unfortunately this board wont be nice to me so i am back to a 100% stable 3Ghz.

But on the positive side, look at my Coming soon list in my sig... All before xmas as well









Oh yeah and btw:

Thanks to the members of this club for keeping it alive and helping each other, we have now reached a whopping 310 replies and 31 pages!

Making this one of, if not the most popular ongoing helpful OCN thread.


----------



## itslogz

It will keep growing im sure

And nice ass list of stuff to get. Then you can sell the P5N and AC7 and get a set of speakers or something like that. Do you have any good speakers currently or no? This is coming from a wannabe audiophile though


----------



## Blackwater11

Hey fellas,
I've been reading up and learning much from the discussions on the ballistix forum that I thought I would join. I've learned a lot from you guys and appreciate it very much.
I have a question on which setup I should run..

I have a q6600 (G0) currently at 3.15 1.4v / 1400fsb 1.4v / X9 multi
2gb - PC2-8500 tracer 4-4-4-12-t2 1000mhz / corsair ram HSF cooler
evga 680i T1 duel channel
750 quad PSU
8800GTS
AIR

#1
Since my multi is X9 @ 350 = 3150 / 350X4 = 1400fsb
Am I shooting myself in the foot if I have the ram set up @ 1000mhz and a FSB @ 700? If so, wouldn't it make sense to drop the ram down to 800 and tighten the timings to 3-3-3-8? If this is the case would I need to up or could I come down with the voltage on the FSB / Vcore?

#2
What is the performance gain on XP (eventually going to Vista 64 in 3 months) of 4gb of PC2-8500 at 800mhz with timings of 4-4-4-12 (if this is even possible with my setup) versus 2gb at 1000mhz with timings of 4-4-4-12?

#3
Where could I set the voltage / timings / FSB after installing 4g?

#4
Does it matter that I have a duel channel mobo? Can I put 4 stix of 1gb in without a prob or do I have to go 2X2gb?

BW11


----------



## itslogz

Hi blackwater, welcome to the forums.

*Question #1:* Nope that sounds good. What I would do actually is run 400x8 @ 3.2Ghz even, RAM at 1000MHZ, 4-4-4-12 timings, isnt much of a performance gain to try to tighten the timings down. The timings wouldnt work out to great most likely on that high a voltage so you would need to lower it down to do that which isnt really worth the frequency loss. Also I think you should be fine leaving it at 1.4Vcore with 400x8, if not raise it up as long as your temps dont go over about 70C on all cores in Coretemp 0.95.4.

*Question #2:* To run a full 4GB of ram in XP youll need a 64-Bit version, which really isnt all that worth it so you my has well go vista if you really want 4GB so you can really put it to use. I would stay like you are for now. Only 64-Bit operating systems support a full 4GB, otherwise it will only be using around 3GB of it which would be pointless to have bought it unless you can fully support it

*Question #3:* If you installed 4 GB on a 64-Bit operating system then youd probably be best running 4-4-4-12, 1000Mhz just like before, and somewhere around 2.20v









*Question #4:* Your motherboard will support 4GB fine, its the 64-Bit OS that you need enable to use it. 4x1GB would be 100% fine.

Hope that helped a little, feel free to ask anymore questions.


----------



## Blackwater11

oh yes.. and the memory is running at 2.15v


----------



## itslogz

You can probably lower the voltage down a bit. The best way to make sure your memory is stable though is to download MemTest 86+. Its just like a stressing test tool like ORTHOS but for your RAM overclocking.

Download it from here:
http://www.memtest86.com/

Burn the .ISO file to a CD-R if you can and post back and ill letcha know how to run it if you got some blank CD's

you have to use something like Power ISO and burn FROM a .ISO file to burn it correctly though keep that in mind. It has to be burning specifically for .iso's not just data or something like that


----------



## Blackwater11

I'll be back later on tonight to look at what you sent me - thx


----------



## The_Rocker

Some motherboards don't like high speeds with 4GB so in that case just lower the clocks a bit









An example would be that my RAM is 1066Mhz stock but cant do that with 4 slots filled. So i run 800Mhz but with 3-3-3-8 timings.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 







It will keep growing im sure

And nice ass list of stuff to get. Then you can sell the P5N and AC7 and get a set of speakers or something like that. Do you have any good speakers currently or no? This is coming from a wannabe audiophile though









Yep sell the mobo and AC7 but the cash from them will go to re imbursing my bank acount after the spend up.









I don't have good speakers, just some rubbish logitech, i use my creative fatal1ty headset anyway.

A X-fi xtreme music may be in order though









Or.. a razer deathadder and reclusa.


----------



## Wretch

3gb Pc2-6400
Ddr2 800
4-4-4-12 2t
1.8v


----------



## The_Rocker

Welcome to the club wretch, only 3gb? no dual channel then?

Have you tried oc'ing it at all?


----------



## ru7hl355

he could have 2x1gb 2x512mb or am i wrong?


----------



## The_Rocker

He could but that seems a bit pointless.


----------



## Wretch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Welcome to the club wretch, only 3gb? no dual channel then?

Have you tried oc'ing it at all?

Hi, yes, Dual Channel,
I have pushed it in that past and it is 2x1024 and 2x512.

I try to keep this one for surfing & play
I do have some fine tuning on the heat sinks to do before I get crazy with it again.
It only got up in the low 60's C but, I figured I'd hold off a while.

It works great just like it is but I'm always pushing things a little harder.

My other unit has been the one taking the abuse of late.


----------



## Wretch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


He could but that seems a bit pointless.


What makes it pointless?









The machine sees it and uses what it needs to.

I did have to put the 512's in #1 and #3 dimm slots for it to post on this MB.


----------



## ezhik

I've been lurking in this thread a while and picked up some great tips, now a question.

With 4x1Gb Ballistix 8500 on a Abit IP35 Pro I can't get seem to get 1T to stick. I'm trying to slowly crank things up and find high stable place to then leave things be.

So at DDR680 I can be prime stable overnight @ 3-3-3-12-24 2.2v but I've got 1T selected in BIOS and actual CR is 2T in Everest. Is this a 'feature' of my MB and 4x1 sticks, and so I should forget about 1T and just try to find the highest speed I can get at a looser 5-5-5-18-30 ?

Anyone else with an IP35 and a Q6600 ?

Edit: PS Is there a prog which will alow changing memory timings from within Windows on the P35 chipset? I used one on the DFI a while back and it makes finding the right settings a lot quicker.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezhik*


I've been lurking in this thread a while and picked up some great tips, now a question.

With 4x1Gb Ballistix 8500 on a Abit IP35 Pro I can't get seem to get 1T to stick. I'm trying to slowly crank things up and find high stable place to then leave things be.

So at DDR680 I can be prime stable overnight @ 3-3-3-12-24 2.2v but I've got 1T selected in BIOS and actual CR is 2T in Everest. Is this a 'feature' of my MB and 4x1 sticks, and so I should forget about 1T and just try to find the highest speed I can get at a looser 5-5-5-18-30 ?

Anyone else with an IP35 and a Q6600 ?

Edit: PS Is there a prog which will alow changing memory timings from within Windows on the P35 chipset? I used one on the DFI a while back and it makes finding the right settings a lot quicker.


On this board I wouldnt use 1T, it doesnt give you any advantage as far as performance goes (atleast for myslef and many others). Be carefula s this board overvolts a bit but 2.2 should be ok. I would shoot for 5-5-5-15 and see how high you can get. I use 4 x1gb and got to about 540 or 550 with 4-4-4-12 if I remember right. I use 5-5-5-15 for now though. These guys should do close to 580 or so with 5-5-5-15 and 4 sticks


----------



## ezhik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


On this board I wouldnt use 1T, it doesnt give you any advantage as far as performance goes (atleast for myslef and many others). Be carefula s this board overvolts a bit but 2.2 should be ok. I would shoot for 5-5-5-15 and see how high you can get. I use 4 x1gb and got to about 540 or 550 with 4-4-4-12 if I remember right. I use 5-5-5-15 for now though. These guys should do close to 580 or so with 5-5-5-15 and 4 sticks


Thanks. I backed off volts to 2.175 and running happily at 5-5-5-15. I'm also noticing that the next timing, tRFC seems quite significant. It defaults to '42' when set to Auto on my Ballistix, if I set manually to a lower figure '29' (at the moment), then benches go up quite a bit. Set it too low and system won't boot!


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezhik* 
I've been lurking in this thread a while and picked up some great tips, now a question.

With 4x1Gb Ballistix 8500 on a Abit IP35 Pro I can't get seem to get 1T to stick. I'm trying to slowly crank things up and find high stable place to then leave things be.

So at DDR680 I can be prime stable overnight @ 3-3-3-12-24 2.2v but I've got 1T selected in BIOS and actual CR is 2T in Everest. Is this a 'feature' of my MB and 4x1 sticks, and so I should forget about 1T and just try to find the highest speed I can get at a looser 5-5-5-18-30 ?

Anyone else with an IP35 and a Q6600 ?

Edit: PS Is there a prog which will alow changing memory timings from within Windows on the P35 chipset? I used one on the DFI a while back and it makes finding the right settings a lot quicker.


That'll be the memory controller on your motherboard. I can do 3-3-3-8 1T at up to around 720Mhz before I start Bluescreening.

I haven't really seen any differences though compared to 800Mhz 3-3-3-8


----------



## ezhik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


That'll be the memory controller on your motherboard. I can do 3-3-3-8 1T at up to around 720Mhz before I start Bluescreening.

I haven't really seen any differences though compared to 800Mhz 3-3-3-8


If there isn't really a performance gain to be had with 1T I'll settle for 2T and be happy move on.

The Ballistix are doing well, I'm sure I'll find suitable timings that will do nicely once I've got the CPU properly clocked. Just testing a bit before I go ahead and do that first.

Lots of tips in here!


----------



## The_Rocker

Well I havent noticed any difference in benches and normal use between 720 Mhz 3-3-3-8 1T and 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 2T


----------



## The_Rocker

Besides, 3-3-3-8 2T @ 800Mz are some of the best timings you will see on this site, and it seems pretty quick to me.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Do you have Everest Ultimate? Can you give us a benchmark? I'm curious because I found CR1 at 700MHz or faster to be superior to 2T. In fact, 2T didn't start to outperform 1T until around PC2-8000 speeds.


----------



## The_Rocker

Ok, I will do benches in everest with the following:

800Mhz @ 3-3-3-8 2T (tRc: 18)
667Mhz @ 3-3-3-8 1T (tRc: 12) (1:1 Ratio as well)

Then report back with screenies


----------



## The_Rocker

Here we go:



















Now as you see, there is no difference worth noting at all... Maybe this is because i am using 4GB but I wouldn't know.


----------



## The_Rocker

**Important announcement**

I have created a dedicated benching thread for us.

*Ballistix Benchmark Thread*


----------



## Sidious

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Wooohooo My ram is better than yours.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

That's very interesting. REP+ for the benches. Can you get to 733 for 11:10? The problem with quads on this board is that the FSB can't get too high. That means limited options with the RAM. 1:1 gets good scores on the Ballistix because you can tighten them so much. If you could open up just a little bit more from 333 FSB, your score would improve markedly at the same FSB:RAM ratios. An increase in FSB corresponds to an exponential increase in bandwidth. The curse of the quad on the ASUS 680i boards is that you can't get the FSB that can really take advantage of overclocked RAM. Therefore, especially with a 4x1GB configuration, it is generally best to underclock and tighten. All that being said, your speeds are very, very good and probably don't have much room to improve.

The much more important point is that between your two benches, you changed your northbridge "strap". Your latencies between the two tests is significant even if the other benches are not. Being in the wrong NB strap can cause instability. Since your scores are pretty much the same between the two speeds, you have the luxury to choose between two straps for optimal stability.


----------



## itslogz

Alright updated list once again.

IT WOULD BE GREAT TO IF ANYONE SWITCHES FROM BALLISTIX TO SOMETHING ELSE TO POST UP SO I CAN REMOVE THEM FROM THE LIST. THANKS


----------



## ezhik

post deleted


----------



## The_Rocker

I will be buying a new motherboard before xmas so i will have a higher FSB with my quad which will allow me run in full 1:1 @ 800Mhz.


----------



## JustMe2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustMe2*


Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2, PC 6400)
Running Frequency: (1021mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 2T)
Voltage: (2.2v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)











Put me down for 4x1 1066


----------



## The_Rocker

The great thing about the PC8500 stuff is that the chips are specially selected for their ocing capability.

Even if you can get near 1066 with 4gb installed, you can run very tight timings:

800Mhz 3-3-3-8


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Alright updated list once again.

IT WOULD BE GREAT TO IF ANYONE SWITCHES FROM BALLISTIX TO SOMETHING ELSE TO POST UP SO I CAN REMOVE THEM FROM THE LIST. THANKS


What if I go back & forth a lot?


----------



## Aquaknox

2x1GB Crucial Ballistix Pc-8500
Ram Frequency: 1055 mhz
CPU FSB:1400
Timings:4-4-4-4 (2T) Trc:10
2.25 V

Benchmarks Everest Ultimate version 4.0.0.976:
( did the test each 3 times and took the average as the result)
Read: 7848 MB/s
Write: 6245 MB/S
Copy:5024MB/s
Latency:51,6 ns


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Alright updated list once again.

IT WOULD BE GREAT TO IF ANYONE SWITCHES FROM BALLISTIX TO SOMETHING ELSE TO POST UP SO I CAN REMOVE THEM FROM THE LIST. THANKS


I'm adding 2x2GB of non-ballistix here tomorrow. I'll still have the 2x1gb kit in there for awhile though.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

What 2x2 did you get? I swap out between my G.Skill PC2-8000 2x2s and my 4x1 Ballistix a lot to mix things up. If I could get my G.Skills down to 4-4-4-12, they would far outperform my Ballistix. As it is, they are about even... but it doesn't stop me from obsessing over benches.


----------



## Mootsfox

I got the G.Skill PC2-6400's 2x2's. I think they are 5-5-5-15. It's gonna suck moving from RAM that overclocks 50% better, but more is better, right!?


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

I'm not sure if those use the same ICs as the PC2-8000, but you'll be doing well at 1:1 with 809MHz. You might be able to tighten to 4-4-4-12 if there are different chips in there. Unfortunately, my G.Skills didn't want to budge from 5-5-5-15 until way below 800. The Ballistix ARE a lot more flexible, but when it really comes down to it, a couple MB/s doesn't really make nearly as much difference as that nice OC you have on your quad.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I got the G.Skill PC2-6400's 2x2's. I think they are 5-5-5-15. It's gonna suck moving from RAM that overclocks 50% better, but more is better, right!?


True. I dont even care to OC ram much, I just do it for benchmarks, then I back it down. Most of the time im at 2.05 or something right on 800MHZ, I never really do to much daily ram overclocking.


----------



## The_Rocker

Just given the first post a bit of a revamp.

**I have stopped the benchmarking thread so please feel free to post benches etc... in here instead if needed.** (We don't want a flood of screenie's







)


----------



## itslogz

Alright heres my results. *2x1GB PC2-6400 Ballistix*

First screenshot is at stock DDR2-800 1:1 Ratio, 5-5-5-15 2.05V
Second screenshot is at DDR2-1200 2:3 Ratio, 5-5-5-15 2.25V


----------



## The_Rocker

Damn, maybe when i change motheroards, the evga 680i memory controller will be a bit more pushable so i can get above 888Mhz.

Can you do a bench at 800Mhz with tight timings and see if there is a difference.


----------



## itslogz

Mine wont post at 800 Mhz with 3-3-3-8 if thats the timings your talkin bout









Ill do 800Mhz with 4-4-4-8 or something and see if its different from 5-5-5-15 though


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Damn, maybe when i change motheroards, the evga 680i memory controller will be a bit more pushable so i can get above 888Mhz.

Can you do a bench at 800Mhz with tight timings and see if there is a difference.

Why are you replacing one 680i with another 680i? That's not much of an "upgrade". Why not get an x38 that will at least be able to support 45nm quads, something NO Nvidia chipset is/will be able to do.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77* 
Why are you replacing one 680i with another 680i? That's not much of an "upgrade". Why not get an x38 that will at least be able to support 45nm quads, something NO Nvidia chipset is/will be able to do.

Err. the new 7 series will support the 45nm quads.

And i am going from this 680i to the evga 680i because Asus's 680i has serious ocing problems with the quad.

I am getting the Evga 680i A1 Revision because i want sli and i want to be able to oc my quad beyond 3Ghz.

And i am not waiting until the 780i unless it comes out within 3 weeks.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Your information about the 7x0i supporting 45nm quads is sketchy at best. It was only two days ago that Nvidia announced NO 45nm quads would be supported on their current chipsets... AFAIK, they remain mum on if 7x0i will support them. Intel and Nvidia are in a spat because Nvidia wouldn't license SLI technology to the new Intel chipset. If they don't figure out a compromise before 7x0i is launched, you can expect they never will.

If you have the money to replace (not upgrade) parts, then all the power to you. I'm sure you'll get a better OC on your new board... hopefully it turns out to be worth it.


----------



## The_Rocker

Thanks for the good luck wishes









Its all i want to do, OC my q6600 to 3.4 / 3.6 maybe and eventually go SLI.

I wont change CPU's or anything. In a couple of years i will do a fresh build.


----------



## TLa

I just acquired

Crucial Ballistix Tracer: DDR2, PC8500
Running Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-10 - 2T
Voltage: 2.0v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

CPU is overclocked to 3.0GHz using 9 x 333 FSB. Any suggestion for my system since i couldn't go more? Anyone with similar setup?

EDIT: OK just tried CPU Multiplier 8 x 400 FSB with same setting for RAM as previous setting and voltage. 3 frames faster in Aquamark. 1 sec faster in 1M SUPER_PI. CPU voltage is set to 1.275V but i am not sure if this voltage is stable. Idle CPU temp is 45C. Load CPU temp is 63C


----------



## The_Rocker

3.2 with a high fsb is better than 3.2 with a lower fsb.

Increasing FSB basically increases the max bandwidth between the cpu and motherboard > memory.


----------



## itslogz

I CREATED A HWBOT TEAM FOR THIS STUFF. Go to http://hwbot.org/profile.team.do?teamId=1761 and register on Hwbot.org if you havent before, and join the team to submit benchmarks for the team. I guess we can use this to submit ram OC's only. Or whatever else you wanna submit to I guess.

We can use this to submit different frequencys/timings with each different tests you can submit to proove the differences. Or we can just have all the crucial ballistix owners in a team benchmarking CPU/GPU/Memory and all, which I think is a good idea. If everyone in this thread participated with that team then it would turn pretty nice. I made a new hwbot name besides my main one for the OC.net team just for the crucial owners though


----------



## my-demise

Woot got my Ballistix yesterday! Here's my stats!









Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 400 MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)


----------



## pbasil1

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 960mhz
Timings: 5-4-5-15
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB 2 * 1GB


----------



## The_Rocker

I joined the HWBOT team. I put the link in the bottom of the first post. Go join now!


----------



## brb....Godot

2 Gb 2x1 pc 8500 DDR2.
Stock timings for now.


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice man. bet you will be able to do 3-3-3-8 on em. Good chips you see...

But i am only running @ 800 3-3-3-8 because with 4gb i cant run em at 1066 4-4-4-12

Try running at 1200 or above.

I am starting to wonder if this is the most active thread on OCN


----------



## Neo926

DDR2 PC6400 4-4-4-12 2t 2.2v Crucial Ballistix, and no this isn't, you should see my old computer problem thread :'(.


----------



## syncrod

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 1000Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage 2.0v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB) (another kit on the way)


----------



## outlooker7

Hi all ; 
I have 4 1gig sticks of Tracer pc8500 on an Abit NF-M2 nView mobo running an AMD X2 6400+ Black Edition and Zalman CNPS9500 cooling that I just threw together for an ongoing project.I am not sure how to find the ram timings yet but it is running at 33C for the CPU and 49C for the GPU.I tried ntune from nvidia and it got the CPU clocked at 3378 mhz.
The control panel/system doesn't recognise the type of processor it is and just says it is AMD processor model unknown running at 3200mhz with 3.43 gig of ram.Does anyone know how I can make it say what it actually is or if you even can? I installed the latest amd x2 driver and still doesn't show. 
I did a PC Pitstop run of tests and got a score of 3428 beating my Dell Dimension E521 4400+ 's score of 2346. 
I am new to overclocking so am still not sure where to start.I would like to find out how to find the memory timings so any help would be appreciated.Thanx in advance....Outlooker7


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1144Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## itslogz

List heavily updated due to the major amount of recent members posting up.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outlooker7*


Hi all ; 
I have 4 1gig sticks of Tracer pc8500 on an Abit NF-M2 nView mobo running an AMD X2 6400+ Black Edition and Zalman CNPS9500 cooling that I just threw together for an ongoing project.I am not sure how to find the ram timings yet but it is running at 33C for the CPU and 49C for the GPU.I tried ntune from nvidia and it got the CPU clocked at 3378 mhz.
The control panel/system doesn't recognise the type of processor it is and just says it is AMD processor model unknown running at 3200mhz with 3.43 gig of ram.Does anyone know how I can make it say what it actually is or if you even can? I installed the latest amd x2 driver and still doesn't show. 
I did a PC Pitstop run of tests and got a score of 3428 beating my Dell Dimension E521 4400+ 's score of 2346. 
I am new to overclocking so am still not sure where to start.I would like to find out how to find the memory timings so any help would be appreciated.Thanx in advance....Outlooker7


That sounds like its because the black edition isn't recognised yet. I wouldn't worry.

New list up. The club finally breaks 100 members!


----------



## The_Rocker

***Go to the first post and join our HWBot team and enter your benchmark results!***


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


***Go to the first post and join our HWBot team and enter your benchmark results!***


And if you dont, me and rocker will hunt you down and remove your heads









But yeah im lapping my CPU tomorrow night, so after that I'll benchmark with almost every program there is to submit on hwbot for this team.


----------



## kkbob33

2 gigs pc6400 tracers

stock:4-4-4-12 @800 2.2v

overclock:4-4-4-12 2t @920 2.3v


----------



## holtzman

what in theory would be the fastest RAM settings, changing the timings to, say 3-3-3-8 or the frequency to around 1000?


----------



## PatricKGG

pc6400 crucial Ballistix tracers
Frequency: DDR2/800mhz
Memory Size:4Gigs "4 Sticks"
Voltage:2.2v
Latency:4-4-4-12

Running stock







soon to be OC'ed..


----------



## lpt92

I got the new board and ram.

Board: ASUS P5K 
Ram: pc8500 crucial Ballistix tracers

The board suports PC6400 but not Pc8500. How do I change ram settings in BIOS so make it work?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lpt92*


I got the new board and ram.

Board: ASUS P5K 
Ram: pc8500 crucial Ballistix tracers

The board suports PC6400 but not Pc8500. How do I change ram settings in BIOS so make it work?


All you have to do is hit [Ctrl + F1] in the main bios screen. That will unlock your memory timings.


----------



## JustMe2

No benchies, yet. Just a teaser


----------



## The_Rocker

In theory 1000Mhz may give you better results than 800 at 3-3-3-8


----------



## bleachigo

Hey guys just got 2 gigs of these Crucial Ballistix PC8500 yesterday on sale and i hope to be in the Ballistix club.Anyways,as of right now,the highest OC i could get stable on these sticks are [email protected]@2.2V.I was really hoping to go higher than that but everytime i do,it boots up,but BSOD's when i run 3DMark 06 or either freezes at the desktop screen.I will be reading through this thread to see if i could try some of the other members settings.Need help as i really wanna break the 15,000k barrier on 3DMark 06.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bleachigo*


Hey guys just got 2 gigs of these Crucial Ballistix PC8500 yesterday on sale and i hope to be in the Ballistix club.Anyways,as of right now,the highest OC i could get stable on these sticks are [email protected]@2.2V.I was really hoping to go higher than that but everytime i do,it boots up,but BSOD's when i run 3DMark 06 or either freezes at the desktop screen.I will be reading through this thread to see if i could try some of the other members settings.Need help as i really wanna break the 15,000k barrier on 3DMark 06.



Download Memtest 86+ from www.memtest.org and burn that .ISO file toa disk and boot from CDrom instead of harddrive and let it run for atleast 2 hours to make sure the OC to 1100Mhz is stable even, just booting windows and running 3dmark and stuff isnt anough to know if its truely stable.

And yep youll be added to the list as soon as I become un lazy and add these other members who posted recently to







Theres so many people joining all the time, its insane. We'll be up to 200 by the end of the year at this rate.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bleachigo*


Hey guys just got 2 gigs of these Crucial Ballistix PC8500 yesterday on sale and i hope to be in the Ballistix club.Anyways,as of right now,the highest OC i could get stable on these sticks are [email protected]@2.2V.I was really hoping to go higher than that but everytime i do,it boots up,but BSOD's when i run 3DMark 06 or either freezes at the desktop screen.I will be reading through this thread to see if i could try some of the other members settings.Need help as i really wanna break the 15,000k barrier on 3DMark 06.


I had the same experience with my Asus P5N32-E SLI.

I tried the sticks on a P35 Board and got 1200Mhz 5-5-5-15


----------



## an51r

Meh tracers are dead I am very very sad. I will stay loyal for now so I order ballistax 800mhz from Newegg. Is anyone familiar with RMA from crucial, I no longer posses the receipt will I still be able to get them replaced??


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


Meh tracers are dead I am very very sad. I will stay loyal for now so I order ballistax 800mhz from Newegg. Is anyone familiar with RMA from crucial, I no longer posses the receipt will I still be able to get them replaced??
























!! Oh noes. Im pretty sure as long as you just contact them and provide whatever you purchased (the entire kit) then they will replace them without questions.

Where were they ordered from?


----------



## an51r

I bought them second hand.......


----------



## PatricKGG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *an51r*


I bought them second hand.......



You dont have to let them know that.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
Meh tracers are dead I am very very sad. I will stay loyal for now so I order ballistax 800mhz from Newegg. Is anyone familiar with RMA from crucial, I no longer posses the receipt will I still be able to get them replaced??

No worries, waiting for mine to get back. They don't care where you got them from, they will honor the warranty and get you taken care of.

I must say it was a smooth process and hassle free.


----------



## The_Rocker

Yeah, contact them, find out how to send them back and they should replace the exact same kit for you.

Its not done through the Etailers websites, instead its done direct through crucial.

Oh yeah, new list up guys, good work from ItslogZ


----------



## ru7hl355

hey guys im just wondering whats gonna be better for my system.

930mhz : 4-4-4-10-2t or 800mhz @ 3-3-3-8-2t.

my vista score hasnt moved from 5.4 since i upgraded to these badboys


----------



## iewgnem

Just a minor question that doesn't really turn up on searches
Crucial Ballistix Tracer is just the Crucial Ballstix with that LED thing right? Otherwise they are identical? They are at the same price on Newegg, well, one is instant saving the other is MIA, but either way should I get the tracer or just regular?


----------



## ru7hl355

yeh same thing, just fancy LEDS to display memory usage and light up the dimm slots.

if there the same price get the tracers


----------



## Mootsfox

I should be taken off the list, I switched to a 4GB kit of G. Skill's.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I should be taken off the list, I switched to a 4GB kit of G. Skill's.


Will do next time I update







Thanks for posting to let me know









COME ON GUYS. 3 MEMBERS IN THE HWBOT TEAM? YOU CAN MAKE ANOTHER NAME FOR THIS TEAM AND STILL HAVE YOUR MAIN OVERCLOCK.NET TEAM NAME. 110 MEMBERS AND 3 MEMBERS IN THE HW BOT TEAM


----------



## The_Rocker

Traitor! I mean why


----------



## ru7hl355

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ru7hl355*


hey guys im just wondering whats gonna be better for my system.

930mhz : 4-4-4-10-2t or 800mhz @ 3-3-3-8-2t.

my vista score hasnt moved from 5.4 since i upgraded to these badboys










anyone wann help me out?


----------



## Raptors06

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

OC:
Frequency: 960 MHz
Timings: 5-4-4-15-2T
Voltage: 2.2V


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Traitor! I mean why










Sorry, 4GB kit for $80.

Fishie's got my Tracers now.


----------



## Noodles

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.14v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

OC
Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1141Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.14v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ru7hl355*


anyone wann help me out?










Looks like your memory controller is being funny. Try the other slots etc....


----------



## ru7hl355

i have tried both slots, could give it another try i suppose, thanks


----------



## DuRoc

Just put these in today, got them to 960mhz so far, memtested that for 2 hours, no errors, looks like good stuff. Will it do 1000mhz at 4-4-4-12?
Soon to find out....

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC 6400
Running Frequency: 960Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4gb 4x1gb


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Do I need to be taken off the list if I moved my Ballistix from my primary (sigged) system to my other one? What are the rules?


----------



## ru7hl355

what should i be running bank cycle time on ballistix 8500 @ 930mhz 4-4-4-10-2t?


----------



## DuRoc

you might be able to get those timings at the speed, luck of the draw really, worth trying though.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77* 
Do I need to be taken off the list if I moved my Ballistix from my primary (sigged) system to my other one? What are the rules?

As long as you still own the ballistix, it doesnt matter.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuRoc* 
Just put these in today, got them to 960mhz so far, memtested that for 2 hours, no errors, looks like good stuff. Will it do 1000mhz at 4-4-4-12?
Soon to find out....

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC 6400
Running Frequency: 960Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4gb 4x1gb

Most likely if you try to run 1100 Mhz at 4-4-4-12 youll have to reset CMOS on the motherboard in order to post again, I wouldnt even try it.


----------



## The_Rocker

Yeah, I could do 1066Mhz @ 4-4-4-12 but any higher than that and I had to go 5-5-5-15. With 2.25v as well.

At the moment I am running 4GB @ 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 2T very happily.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Yeah, I could do 1066Mhz @ 4-4-4-12 but any higher than that and I had to go 5-5-5-15. With 2.25v as well.

At the moment I am running 4GB @ 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 2T very happily.

Maybe PC28500 chips are selected for OCing









I cannot do 800 Mhz on 3-3-3-8 , I havent tryed 1000Mhz on 4-4-4-12 because i dont feel like reseting cmos and all that crap incase it doesnt work









5-5-5-15 is fine with me


----------



## Crrust

Just picked up a pair from Buy.com. Great price for some great RAM

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer PC-6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2 x 1GB


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crrust* 
Just picked up a pair from Buy.com. Great price for some great RAM

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer PC-6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2 x 1GB











Will add you when I quit being lazy, dont worry it will happen one day though


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Maybe PC28500 chips are selected for OCing









I cannot do 800 Mhz on 3-3-3-8 , I havent tryed 1000Mhz on 4-4-4-12 because i dont feel like reseting cmos and all that crap incase it doesnt work









5-5-5-15 is fine with me










They are selected for their ocin'g capability. This is because they have to be certified to run at 1066Mhz 24/7.

This also means that as they are really good chips, they can more than likely do 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 as well like min are.

When i had just 2GB, i was running them up to 1100Mhz on my sig rig. When I put them in a P35 based board, 1200Mhz on 2.3v was running stable.

The mem controller on my board is gay. If i try anything over 900Mhz it won't post with 4GB.


----------



## itslogz

Made a new logo for the club, up to the rocker if we use it or not though.


----------



## whe3ls

Type of Crucial Ballistix Tracers: (DDR2, PC 6400)
Running Frequency: (824Mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.1v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

max oc
Running Frequency: (1200)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.4v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB etc)


----------



## itslogz

Ahh wh3els i JUST sent the rocker a updated list, ill update it again tomorrow though.


----------



## whe3ls

lol its ok dont worry about it


----------



## ru7hl355

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Made a new logo for the club, up to the rocker if we use it or not though.











nice work


----------



## The_Rocker

I have contacted ItslogZ about the logo, and with one small change we will be using it.

Its a shame that we cant have a smaller version and use it in our sigs. HTML for sigs is disabled









New list up.


----------



## The_Rocker

Only 4 members? I am dissapointed.

Come on everyone join our teams and upload your benching scores.

*
Join our HWBot Team!
*


----------



## Crrust

I switched to the Ballistix team from the OCN team. New MB is due in Tuesday and I will try to get some points on the board for us.


----------



## The_Rocker

New logo up on first post. Thanks to ItslogZ


----------



## itslogz

Im gonna make one soon that blends in with the post background with flames and whatnot so you cant even tell its a logo, it will blend in with the page and look to have drop shadows on the page, not hard to do but ill need to redo it all


----------



## cisf0rcalvin

Type: Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cisf0rcalvin*


Type: Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)


Welcome to the club, have you tried tightening up the timings or overclocking that ram yet?


----------



## The_Rocker

This thread is now moderator approved, and chipp has put official in the title.


----------



## da9pwnsu

hah, i may be joining soon







good to know theres a club for this great ram :-D

i currently have some massively oc'd adatas, but i think ill be grabbing some 1066 crucial ballistix


----------



## Shadowskater

Count me in! It's my first build and this was my top choice ram!
I got them for 40$ shipped! Gotta love finding deals like that!

Type: Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

Very interested in overclocking them once I throw them in.


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice!

I can say that the 1066Mhz modules do really have selected chips which OC to tighten up like beasts!

If you are lucky enough to get a good set of 800's then you will be able to go over 1000Mhz but maybe not 3-3-3-8 @ 800 like me


----------



## holtzman

Just got my tracers off newegg a few days ago, these things are sick!
type-ballistix tracers ddr2-800
frequency-945mhz
timings-4-4-4-12 2t
volage-2.1v

They wont post if i tighten it up to 3-3-3-8, would upping the nb voltage help? suggestions?


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holtzman*


Just got my tracers off newegg a few days ago, these things are sick!
type-ballistix tracers ddr2-800
frequency-945mhz
timings-4-4-4-12 2t
volage-2.1v

They wont post if i tighten it up to 3-3-3-8, would upping the nb voltage help? suggestions?


Well i'd say not because its a limit of what the chips can do.

Have you tried at the normal 2.2v?

You may be able to go for 1000Mhz.


----------



## Crrust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holtzman*


Just got my tracers off newegg a few days ago, these things are sick!
type-ballistix tracers ddr2-800
frequency-945mhz
timings-4-4-4-12 2t
volage-2.1v

They wont post if i tighten it up to 3-3-3-8, would upping the nb voltage help? suggestions?



Try each timing one by one, tightening up as you go. First run 4-4-3-12 and test for stability with a few runs through Memtest86+. If that is stable try 4-3-3-12 and retest for stability. Keep going like this until you find the limit of your sticks.

As far as vMCH and even vSB, increasing them slightly will help some with high memory overclocks. Just be mindful of the chipset temps.

Quote:



higher NB volts allows tightening and higher memory clocks as well as higher max cpu FSB and tighter subtiming handling



Quote:



higher SB volts may help memory clocking/CPU FSB and if you use high end video cards a slightly higher SB volt may help memory/system stability - usually i set it at 1.05-1.125v


Let us know what you get.


----------



## Lude

Ill be ordering these Thursday when i get my paycheck. 2x1GB. Im hoping i can run these at 900mhz stable folding 24/7. My G.Skill HK's haven't been too impressive. One went bad and got worse, now im running 1GB. Been running at 3.4ghz for about a month and finally got a BSOD the other day. So apparently neither can handle much over 800mhz. Its only running at 850mhz at 3.4ghz. Hopefully these Ballistix i get will be good and my processor can handle 3.6ghz. Temps at 3.4ghz avg 48C on Cores while folding.

Aw, lame, they went up on Newegg. Last time i checked they were like $40 with no MIR. Now $50 with MIR. I hate MIRs.


----------



## Crrust

http://www.buy.com/prod/crucial-ball...204588700.html

$45.99 at buy.com with free shipping. Still a $42 MIR but a few bucks cheaper and free shipping.


----------



## Clinic

Type of Crucial Ballistix: PC2-8500
Running Frequency: 960Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## FallenFaux

Type of Crucial Ballistix: PC2-8500
Running Frequency: 1066mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

New list is up


----------



## The_Rocker

Over 430 replies.... and over 115 members, looking good.

Remember the giveaway guys!

And remmber to join our HWBot team


----------



## Crrust

Picked up a new set of Ballistix:

Type of Crucial Ballistix: PC2-8500 tracers
Running Frequency: 1066mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

Couldn't resist $97.25 at Mwave.com









That means I have an unopened pair of Ballistix Tracers PC-6400 2x1GB pair for sale =) I am looking for $50 shipped in the lower US. I will put them up in the for sale forum.


----------



## dralb

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC6400
Running Frequency: 1032mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15, 2t
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB 2x1GB


----------



## DuctTapeProdigy

Long time visitor, but first time poster.

System is 24 Hour Prime95 stable. Tested in Memtest86+ v1.7 overnight, no issues there either. Running the memory hot at 2.35vDIMM does require active cooling tho.

Type of Crucial Ballistix: PC2-8500 Tracer
Running Frequency: 1080Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-4 2T
Voltage: 2.35v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Ouch, 2.35v. Have yout tries going back to 2.2 @ 5-5-5-15.

But still. 4-4-4-12 @ 1080Mhz is impressive.

Welcome to the club.

Oh yeah, can you try something for me?

Set your memory to 800Mhz and see if you can get down to 3-3-3-8 like me.


----------



## DuctTapeProdigy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


But still. 4-4-4-12 @ 1080Mhz is impressive.


Not 4-4-4-12... 4-4-4-4. Will get some screen caps up in the near future.
And yes, system is stable at 5-5-5-15 even at 2.1v @ 1080 mhz.
Didn't run a full day stress test on running the memory at 1200mhz, however windows did start at 5-5-5-15 and 2.2v.


----------



## Xecuter2

Thats about what mine will do, 3338 at 800, 4448 at 1020(what I am doing now), and 55510 1200 all at 2.2v
This lanfest that I have mixed in will not do 1200 at 55510 though for some reason, probably the board and not the ram though since it is 4 dimms.


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice!

On a P35 board i could hit 1200Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 but on my sig board about 1100Mhz is my limit and thats only with 2GB.

Now running 4 and limit is about 900.

But still, 3-3-3-8 @ 800 is the fastest i have used.


----------



## BTK

Type - Crucial Ballastix DDR2-800 (PC2-6400)
Running Frequency: 450 MHz (DDR2-900)
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

Good cheap MicronD9GMH overclocking RAM. Best stuff you can get on the market for the price.


----------



## Xecuter2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Nice!

On a P35 board i could hit 1200Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 but on my sig board about 1100Mhz is my limit and thats only with 2GB.

Now running 4 and limit is about 900.

But still, 3-3-3-8 @ 800 is the fastest i have used.

Thats pretty crazy though, sucks that we have the same issue with 4gb


----------



## itslogz

Will update list tomorrow, 5AM and i'm tired as hell, just noticed the new replies though.

Wow, maybe we'll have 150 members by new years! And by then end of 2008 who knows...

Even if I ended up changing from ballistix though, I would still upkeep the list since Ballistix is great ram, I dont plan on changing soon or nothing but if I ever do then i'll still manage the list


----------



## DesertRat

Oh! I believe I need to become a member








2x1GB
PC2-6400 CL4
BL2KIT12864AA804

They're at stock for now.
Haven't had nor taken the time to OC lately.


----------



## Mr.Bones

Just realized I was put on the list....







Thanks guys


----------



## The_Rocker

No problem, its the best ram anyway, not just best value.

I mean the PC28500 Ballistix with hand picked D9's... what more could you ask for in DDR2.

Btw... great guy in your avatar Mr.Bones. Randy Rhoads is one of my idols.


----------



## Gravemind123

Figured I should join up! My stats:
2x1GB
PC2-6400
Running at 960Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T
2.2v

However, having 2x1GB didn't last long as one stick won't pass memtest at any frequency or voltage, so I'm RMA-ing them.

Now running:
1x1GB
PC2-6400
Running at: DDR2-1000
5-5-5-15
2.2v


----------



## Mr.Bones

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


No problem, its the best ram anyway, not just best value.

I mean the PC28500 Ballistix with hand picked D9's... what more could you ask for in DDR2.

Btw... great guy in your avatar Mr.Bones. Randy Rhoads is one of my idols.


He would have turned 51 thursday...


----------



## The_Rocker

Dimebag Darrel died 3 years on the saturday just gone


----------



## Juggernaut

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## da9pwnsu

haa, count me out









i got corsair dominators







BOOOOOOOO :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Rocker

Ha... paid more money for inferior RAM lol... I bet that my PC2 8500 Ballistix will do the same if not better than your dominators.


----------



## linskingdom

Name:Crucial Ballistix
Ram Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2 X 1GB

Name:Crucial Ballistix Tracer
Ram Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2 X 1GB


----------



## The_Rocker

Heres some useful information for yu guys which I came up with:

If you are running a 1333Mhz FSB then the max memory bandwidth that could be used is 667Mhz. Even if you clock your ram to 800, it can still only use 667Mhz.

If you are running a 1600Mhz FSB then the max memory bandwidtch that could be used is 800Mhz. Even if you clock the RAM to 1066, it can still only use 800Mhz.

So this means that 1000Mhz or 1066Mhz (and above) memory can't be taken advantage of fully until we see FSB's of 2000 and upwards.

This is why it makes more sense to tighten up the timings which effect the way and speed that the memory deals with each instruction as given by the cpu.


----------



## toast

ok last night I messed with the ram i was able to get up to 941mhz in memtest, speed 333/800, timings 4-5-4-15, 2.2v, orthose didnt like those setting and after a minute it stoped with error on cpu #1. cpu was at 2.25v, X8, cpu target 3136mhz and the fsb was 392.

I'm backing it down to a target of 3088 fsb of 386, ram is at all the same above except the mhz is 927. Ive only tested it for about 3 minutes before I went to bed lastnight and it was stable for that time ill let it run for about a half hour today and test it from there with orhose seeing its good in memtest.

any suggestings on tweeking so I can actually get the ram higher without increasing the cpu because that seems to be my problem right now. also the NB has been bumped up two from stock vtt.

tks in advance for the suggestions.


----------



## BoLLyRaJa

Hey guys, i just got myself 4x1GB PC2-8500 Tracers.

Im going to get a new motherboard, but right now im using them with my P5WDH.

What settings would you recommend for me. I can overclock my cpu upto 8x420Mhz max on this board with current temps.

I have the 2403 BIOS rev. Currently im running on a 1:1 ratio with 840mhz on memory with 4-4-4-12 timings. Also how do i change from CR1 to CR2 ? Is this something in the bios timings section, or in the hardware ?


----------



## pifive

I can say I am the proud owner of a Ballistix Tracer Kit. 1x2 GB PC2-8500.

Once I get my 8800 GT I will put them to its paces..

for now put me on the owners list!

BALLISTIX FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Mr.Bones

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu*


haa, count me out









i got corsair dominators







BOOOOOOOO :thumbsup:


One question.........WHY?


----------



## Mr.Bones

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BoLLyRaJa*


Hey guys, i just got myself 4x1GB PC2-8500 Tracers.

Im going to get a new motherboard, but right now im using them with my P5WDH.

What settings would you recommend for me. I can overclock my cpu upto 8x420Mhz max on this board with current temps.

I have the 2403 BIOS rev. Currently im running on a 1:1 ratio with 840mhz on memory with 4-4-4-12 timings. Also how do i change from CR1 to CR2 ? Is this something in the bios timings section, or in the hardware ?


975x wont run mem over 1000mhz....Think you have maxed your system out.
My last system was similar to yours except I ran the Abit AW9D-Max,Same e6400 also and my Max clocks are almost the same as what your getting now.You wont get much more outa that chip e6400 walls out around 420.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu*


haa, count me out









i got corsair dominators







BOOOOOOOO :thumbsup:


Whys that? Fancy heatspreaders?


----------



## The_Rocker

Thats the onl difference between ballistix and dominators...no joke.. just the fancy heatspreaders.


----------



## roningai

Get me in here, just got mines last weekend but i took my rig apart to redo some rad mounts and repaint. gonna be another week or 2 b4 i can post up my settings and pics








oh btw: Balistix Tracer PC6400 @5-5-5-15 2t 2.0v @900 mhz the last time i checked.


----------



## pifive

I want in the list


----------



## itslogz

Updated list, just gotta send rocker the new one, gotta redo the screenshots so itll be tomorrow, its updated though.


----------



## an51r

Well crucial has some ddr2 1066 tracers inbound to replace my dead ddr2 1000 tracers. Now I got to figure out which set to sell as I do not need both. I have the ddr2 800 ballistax and the ddr 1066 tracers.

Tell you the truth I do not like the lights in the tracers I thought they would be neat but now I find them annoying.

If anyone in here would be interested in a trade plus cash for a trade of either set for a match of either set I would love to do that. For example you give me your 800 and I give my 1066 or the other way around so I can get a matched four gbs hit me up.


----------



## The_Rocker

Sell the 800's as the 1066 will have better chips.

I could do 1200Mhz my 1066 stuff but as i have 4GB now and my mobo's mem controller is gay i run 800 3-3-3-8.

I know... incredibly tight timings.....


----------



## The_Rocker

Right. I have a little question /challenge thing to do...

Who here with a 2GB kit of ballistix can reach the highest running frequency whilst still being stable.

I would go for it but I have 4GB atm and with 2GB my mobo mem controller don't likle anything over 1100Mhz.

But i was running 1066 4-4-4-12.


----------



## Lude

Waiting on my 800's to get here today. $45 after MIR isnt too bad for 2x1GB







. Hoping i can run at least 3.6ghz (900mhz for RAM) stable 24/7 folding, because im pretty sure my RAM has been whats holding me back. These HK's dont like to run higher than 800mhz really. We'll see how these Ballistix hold up.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Heres some useful information for yu guys which I came up with:

If you are running a 1333Mhz FSB then the max memory bandwidth that could be used is 667Mhz. Even if you clock your ram to 800, it can still only use 667Mhz.

If you are running a 1600Mhz FSB then the max memory bandwidtch that could be used is 800Mhz. Even if you clock the RAM to 1066, it can still only use 800Mhz.

So this means that 1000Mhz or 1066Mhz (and above) memory can't be taken advantage of fully until we see FSB's of 2000 and upwards.

This is why it makes more sense to tighten up the timings which effect the way and speed that the memory deals with each instruction as given by the cpu.


Thats what i always thought, at least as far as syncing a 1:1 ratio goes. It may be different otherwise. First i had a stick of these HKs go from bad to worse, now im only using one, and after awhile of folding at 3.4ghz (1700fsb/850mhz memory) ill get a bluescreen. But running at 3.2ghz (1600fsb/800mhz memory) it does fine. Anything more ill end up getting a bluescreen. Hope these Ballistix fair better.


----------



## daljeet2

hey guys
i got some crucial ballistix today








2GB (2x1gb) PC2-6400








add me to the list


----------



## The_Rocker

Itslogz is working on the list and will add when when he next updates it and sends it to me.


----------



## itslogz

Testing new list.

*Worked it out * word.


----------



## Metalica732

Nice list guys. I honestly do want a count of all the people on OCN with Ballistix. What you should do is make a database with the overclocks also. Then have it downloadable as an Exel Spreadsheet that would be awsome


----------



## willhub

Does this ram have a high failure rate?

I have 2GB Crucial Ballistix PC5300 667Mhz, and my first set (Proberbly was my fault I put it to 3-3-3-7 T1 at 850Mhz at 2.2V by accident as I never meant to save it), this was in my P5N-E SLi when this failed, but my second set in my P35C DS3R failed at 850Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.2V (Was also in with 1GB Kit (2x 512mb), now my third set of 2GB Ballistix failed at 850Mhz 4-4-4-12 2.2V in my P35C DS3R and this was with 2GB GeIL ram in aswell, I know the GeIL Ultra cant cope with speeds this Ballistix can apparently cope with, but the GeIL ultra which is rated at 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V was happily running at 900Mhz 4-4-4-12 2.2V, so whats with the ballistix?

My PC was on the desktop so I went to watch some max and paddy, got back up, pc was turned off, so I went to restart PC and it just turned on and off, tried again, same thing but stayed on with no monitor, so I decided to take 1GB of Ballistix out and it ran fine, the 1GB Ballistix is back in now but at stock ram speeds with 5-5-5-15 latency and CPU at 2.1Ghz, wont work at overclock anymore, dont know whats up with this ballistix thought it was supposed to be good ram.


----------



## BTK

Crucial RAM currently on blowout/overstock prices @ Newegg!

2x1GB PC2-6400 Ballastix - $50 (After $25 MIR)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076

2x1GB PC2-6400 Tracers - $75
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076

2x1GB PC2-8500 Ballastix - $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148069

2x1GB PC2-8500 Tracers - $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148070

I remember when 4GB of PC2-6400 MicronD9GMH/GKX was around $400 but now you can get that for $125!


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willhub*


Does this ram have a high failure rate?

I have 2GB Crucial Ballistix PC5300 667Mhz, and my first set (Proberbly was my fault I put it to 3-3-3-7 T1 at 850Mhz at 2.2V by accident as I never meant to save it), this was in my P5N-E SLi when this failed, but my second set in my P35C DS3R failed at 850Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2.2V (Was also in with 1GB Kit (2x 512mb), now my third set of 2GB Ballistix failed at 850Mhz 4-4-4-12 2.2V in my P35C DS3R and this was with 2GB GeIL ram in aswell, I know the GeIL Ultra cant cope with speeds this Ballistix can apparently cope with, but the GeIL ultra which is rated at 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V was happily running at 900Mhz 4-4-4-12 2.2V, so whats with the ballistix?

My PC was on the desktop so I went to watch some max and paddy, got back up, pc was turned off, so I went to restart PC and it just turned on and off, tried again, same thing but stayed on with no monitor, so I decided to take 1GB of Ballistix out and it ran fine, the 1GB Ballistix is back in now but at stock ram speeds with 5-5-5-15 latency and CPU at 2.1Ghz, wont work at overclock anymore, dont know whats up with this ballistix thought it was supposed to be good ram.


That sounds like you are charging your ram with static or have removed / inserted the modules when the motherboard still has power.


----------



## willhub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


That sounds like you are charging your ram with static or have removed / inserted the modules when the motherboard still has power.


I cant of charged them with static, when the PC turned off by itself I was downstairs watching tv, and when I came back up to turn it on the PC would not turn boot, just fan kept spinning on full.

I took the ram out (The PC WAS turned off at the PSU) and then put it back in, all semmed right, I lowered the MCH voltage (What is the MCH? Memory controller??) from 0.2V to 0.1V and also lowered the voltage of the ram down to 0.3V (2.1V) and bumped speeds back to 850Mhz 4-4-4-12 and put Turbo mode back on and I have booted fine.


----------



## The_Rocker

Sounds like you have a dodgy memory controller on your Motherboard then...

Run memtest for a couple of passes to check for errors.


----------



## The_Rocker

I take this this post to wish everyone here a happy xmas and hope that some people get themseleves ballistix for xmas as well









Lets see if we can hit 150 members or 50 pages before xmas eh!









Rock on


----------



## Fantomau

I got my ballistix christmas present early







and may get 2 more gigs.

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer PC-6400
Running Frequency: 800MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (1x2GB) (Will have 4gigs soon)


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice


----------



## myerz635

Type of Crucial Ballistix: PC2-5300 (AA663)
Running Frequency: 800 MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-4
Voltage: 2.2
Memory Size: 2x1 GB

I did have these sticks @ 1026 with 5-5-5-10 but i did a lot of reading and looked at some benchies showing that higher speeds aren't very beneficial with the core 2 architecture. The benchies show that it is better to run 1:1 with tight timings http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mem...ory-guide.html
Maybe someone could shine some light on that and let me know if its true or not....glad to be a part of the Ballistix Club









Edit : what is the optimal setting for tRAS, is there a point where lowering it anymore doesn't make a difference? i.e. me running 4-4-4-4, 4-4-4-6, 4-4-4-8


----------



## itslogz

Like rocker said, Merry christmas to all, and to all a good ballistix kit

LOL


----------



## Havegooda

Just bought some Tracers...should have them by the time I get back from skiing...

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer PC2-8500
Running Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2x1GB)

Go me...

~Gooda~


----------



## Marin

YEAH!!!

I got 4gb's of Ballistix Tracer PC2-6400.

I can't wait to overclock even higher.


----------



## N!TRO

Currently have 2 x 1 gig of Ballistix & the way prices are dropping may have to get me some more









Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer PC-8500
Running Frequency: 800 MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-8 1T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB (2x1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

The prices of this stuff are really dropping. Its great. I paid Â£200 for my 4GB and its now at Â£150 or less.

Looks like you have more work to do on that list itslogz







lol


----------



## The_Rocker

Looks like we will have another two happy ballistix users:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


*CONGRATULATIONS TO SIDIOUS AND KOPI!*

... and for their outstanding collaborative effort and over-the-top result, Crucial is proud to present BOTH Sidious AND Kopi with a 2GB kit of Crucial Ballistix Tracer memory!







Well deserved. (I'll be contacting you shortly -- in the meantime -- please visit http://www.crucial.com/ballistix/ and start picking out your prize.)

There were a lot of solid entries, but quite honestly, the carrot dicer video easily slid this one into the winner's bracket







For those who missed it, their complete entry is on this page:
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-re...rclock-11.html

All of us here at Crucial want to thank the Overclock.net forum members for participating. With more than 5,000 views and 50+ entries, it was a huge success--and most importantly--a ton of fun!

Until next year (I think this will become an annual tradition--what do you think?), ROCK ON!
(Sam and) the Crucial Memory Experts


----------



## The_Rocker

*Attention All Members!*

Please add yourself to our HWBot team (make another account if needed) and upload some benches for us.

I am about to do my 3dmark05 and PC Mark.


----------



## Ross1308

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Alfman

I have had this for about a month now. I am going to install in my Yule build.









Type of Crucial Ballistix: BL2KIT12864AA804 (PC2-6400)
Running Frequency: 800 MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2x1GB)

I hope to be able to clock these higher once everything comes in.


----------



## The_Rocker

You certainly wll be ale to









I may also suggest trying 800Mhz with tighter timings @ 2.1v if you can.


----------



## Fantomau

Hell ya, I just won another 2gigs of ballistix tracer ram off ebay for $48.


----------



## Crrust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Hell ya, I just won another 2gigs of ballistix tracer ram off ebay for $48.


Someone just bought a pair of mine on Ebay for $52 + $6 shipping about an hour ago....


----------



## ZionEx

Mine should be arriving on Dec 20th.


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crrust*


Someone just bought a pair of mine on Ebay for $52 + $6 shipping about an hour ago....


I said 48, I meant 52.


----------



## Havegooda

Wow, talk about coincidence.

~Gooda~


----------



## Fantomau

Yup, I bought the ram off of crrust and it is a coincidence.


----------



## Ross1308

Lol that is really strange lol, Niceeee oh yeh BTW my post up there i meant to say ADD MEE


----------



## Crrust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fantomau*


Yup, I bought the ram off of crrust and it is a coincidence.


Makes me happy to know that they are going to someone who will put them to good use










PS..clear your message box out...it is full


----------



## ArchCorsair

Crucial Ballistix Tracers
Size: 4GB (4 x 1GB)
Stock Freq: 800Mhz
OC'd Freq: 1066Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

is crucial ever going to come out with a 2 x 2 ballistix kit?


----------



## The_Rocker

Would be nice to see.


----------



## The_Rocker

But on the other hand I have never had any problems with 4 x 1GB.

1200Mhz 5-5-5-12 with 2GB or 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 with 4GB.

Great sticks.


----------



## pifive

Hello I am almost done on my build just waiting for a q6600 g0 to arrive. Now I am in the ballistix club and I have a question about my memory. My mobo is rated to use 1200mhz memory in SLI is this speed automatic once I have 2 card in SLI or they can go up to that once you get the SLI configuration ... I am a bit confused.. also can I use 1200 mhz with them with only 1 single card?

Thanks


----------



## The_Rocker

Right, first off, your ram has nothing to do with your gfx cards.

What you have to do is manually overclock your ram to 1200Mhz if you can to acheive that set up.

Only very lucky people have chips on their RAM which will get them to 1200Mhz. You may be alright as you have ballistix PC2-8500 modules which are made of selected Micron D9's.


----------



## pifive

Great! So basically I can push those chips if lucky to 1200mhz since they are SLI ready memory with a single card.

Cant wait to fire it up.

Thanks The Rocker YOU ROCK!


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

yeah, if you have really good chips on there, you will have no problem reaching 1200mhz. And crucials usually have decent chips in them regardless. So I wish you good luck in your 1200mhz feat.


----------



## The_Rocker

Wow.. BloodThirstyEmu, you ain't been on here for a while.

And yes, you should be able to do 1200Mhz. Most people with PC2 8500 kits can.


----------



## ArchCorsair

When I was overclocking my cpu, i was forced to change my ram's timings from 4-4-4-12 to 5-5-5-15. How much more voltage would I need to be able to bring the timings back to 4-4-4-12 stably?

When Ram Was Stock:
Speed: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2v

Now:
Speed: 1000Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-12
Voltage: 2.2v


----------



## itslogz

Guys this is a sad sad day. I am switching back to G.Skill HZ's because my friend wants to trade with me since the sticks dont want to work in his new board. I'll still always keep the list updated though for this thread even though I wont be in it anymore


----------



## ArchCorsair

Nevermind my post above! I got the ram stable @ 4-4-4-12 2.3v


----------



## BoLLyRaJa

Tried overclocking the PC2-8500 with 4x1GB sticks. Couldnt get past 1085Mhz with 5-5-5-18 2T timings

Tried 2x1GB sticks, and suddenly went to 1230Mhz with 5-5-5-18-2T @2.4v

FSB is 1375Mhz. I bought the Q6600 from Ebay, but turned out to be the B3 edition.

Gonna sell for a G0 revision. Can't get past 361x9Multi (3.25Ghz) on the B3... Gets very hot upto 65C.

Haven't got the latest BIOS for the 680i, don't know if it will make any difference...


----------



## Marin

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My newegg order of 2 packs of 2x1gb Tracers missed the Fedex delivery truck by an hour. So I have to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## mpbond

New Ballistix owner here! Well, Ballistix tracer anyway.

here are the specs:

Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC6400
Running at 803.6 (haven't OCed yet)
Timing: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 1.85v
Size: 2x1GB

I am anxious to see how this stuff overclocks. I am still working on the processor.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BoLLyRaJa*


Tried overclocking the PC2-8500 with 4x1GB sticks. Couldnt get past 1085Mhz with 5-5-5-18 2T timings

Tried 2x1GB sticks, and suddenly went to 1230Mhz with 5-5-5-18-2T @2.4v

FSB is 1375Mhz. I bought the Q6600 from Ebay, but turned out to be the B3 edition.

Gonna sell for a G0 revision. Can't get past 361x9Multi (3.25Ghz) on the B3... Gets very hot upto 65C.

Haven't got the latest BIOS for the 680i, don't know if it will make any difference...


It gets very hot because of your not very good cooling.


----------



## BoLLyRaJa

These are my temps right now :

CPU Idle 42C System Idle 36C

CPU Load 65C System Load 42C

I have reapplied the Zalman thermal grease on the heatsink and cpu, but the temps havent changed much.


----------



## CL3P20

Heres a shot of my new kit...2gb PC8500..currently running 1094mhz, 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v

Attachment 62242 I plan on going a little higher...but am trying to keep voltage down for 24/7 SMP use


----------



## myerz635

is there any real benefit from running tRAS 10/12 instead of 15? Right now im running 5-5-5-12 @ 1000 2.1v....it can also run 5-5-5-10 @ 1000 or 4-4-4-4 @ 800 but i remember reading on anandtech that you want the tRAS to be tRCD + tRP + 2. Hmmm.....


----------



## CL3P20

test it using Everest and/or SiSandra...the bandwidth tests should show if the change is beneficial or not. If your scores improve..and your stable..then it was a good change.


----------



## BTK

can you update me?










4-4-4-12 450 MHz 2.1V

thats small ftt test

if anyone has p35/c ds3r check thread in my sig


----------



## Zapper48

Iv'e tried OCZ G.Skill and Patriot mem sticks over the years and these new Tracers are the best.Glad I found this forum.Looks like lots of great info here.


----------



## itslogz

Just added 12 members to the list! Removed myself though


----------



## rx7racer

What You got rid of your Ballistix?? Traitor....lol


----------



## itslogz

My friend traded me my PC2-6400 kit for his Gskill HZ kit straight up, so obviously id want to do it ya know? haha. And I used to own HZ's but traded for the ballistix, and kind of missed the HZ's.

Plus these HZ's I have now do 1100Mhz on 4-4-4-12







! The Ballistix did that easy on 5-5-5-15, but oh well. I like the HZ style better, but I wanted to help him out as well since the HZ's didnt like his new board but the ballistix worked.


----------



## BTK

luck of the draw............all Micron chips D9GMH

d9gmh likes tight timings and d9GKX likes high fsb

but they are essentially the same ram

id pick the ones straight from microm over g.skill but hz's are known to micrond9gmh/gkx so there are great also


----------



## ZionEx

I got my Ballistix DDR2-6400 2x1GB sticks a couple days ago and let me tell you I am slightly dissapointed. I thought I would be able to hit 1000Mhz stable at 2.2v, 5-5-5-15 but when I run stress tests, my system reboots. This is highly depressing to me. Any suggestions or do you think I should RMA them for new sticks. Got them from Newegg so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## whe3ls

try adding a .1 or .25 to your ram voltage


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZionEx* 
I got my Ballistix DDR2-6400 2x1GB sticks a couple days ago and let me tell you I am slightly dissapointed. I thought I would be able to hit 1000Mhz stable at 2.2v, 5-5-5-15 but when I run stress tests, my system reboots. This is highly depressing to me. Any suggestions or do you think I should RMA them for new sticks. Got them from Newegg so shouldn't be an issue.


Odd. My old ballistix would do 5-5-5-15, 1000Mhz on 2.10V memtest stable...









Could be the mem controller on that board possibly.


----------



## ZionEx

I'll give it a shot. How well do the Ballistix run on the Blood Iron because I am seriously considering a new motherboard for the new year.


----------



## bikecrasher19

i have some tracer ram 2gb pc5300 its running at 1060 6-6-6-18 @2.5v its hot as hell but doesnt crash is that gd??


----------



## whe3ls

i have hit 3-3-3-9 at 800 at 2.3 5-5-5-15 at 1200 at 2.3 4-4-4-10 at 1000 at 2.3


----------



## rx7racer

You shouldn't ne having any problems with them hitting 1000Mhz. The EPP on them is set for 1000Mhz, with those 5-5-5-15-30 timmings. with 2.2vdimm, might be your NB, up it's voltage a tad.


----------



## ZionEx

I didn't think I should be having these problems because of the EPP but some times my system wont even boot when I have them set to 1000Mhz. My NB voltage is already 1.5v. I am thinking it is my board. I am planning on ordering a Blood Iron this weekend.

Oh and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## The_Rocker

Some boards are funny with high frequency ram....

I could do 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12 @ 2.2v easy... I didn't try tighter.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39

Hey add me to the club! I have 4GB of Ballistix Tracer DDR2 8500.

Also, how would I go about having these clocked at 1066MHz with 4-4-4-12 timings if they are burning up all the time? I have 4 sticks of 1GB with a 32CFM fan blowing on them, but I guess it just isn't enough. What do I do?


----------



## Brutuz

Hey, I got AU$140 for Christmas, and I am looking for some new RAM, anyway, searching eBay Australia, I found this, anyway, I was wondering is that worth it, and does that look legit, and I know my motherboard will only go up to DDR677 or w/e, but I plan on just using this Mobo as a stepping stone to get a newer GfX card and Ram


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
Hey, I got AU$140 for Christmas, and I am looking for some new RAM, anyway, searching eBay Australia, I found this, anyway, I was wondering is that worth it, and does that look legit, and I know my motherboard will only go up to DDR677 or w/e, but I plan on just using this Mobo as a stepping stone to get a newer GfX card and Ram









Go for it. You can do a bit of OC'ing on your board maybe to make it run at 800Mhz?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Go for it. You can do a bit of OC'ing on your board maybe to make it run at 800Mhz?

Well, I'm runnign at the max this motherboard is allowing, although it might because of the ram dividers..


----------



## Fantomau

Yeah it looks legit and its well worth it.


----------



## painless89t

Well, I just installed the ballistix tracer but am very dissapointed. I have 4X1gb installed to replace my OCZ Reapers PC26400. Here's my benchies from SiSoft Sandra:

Ballistix Tracers PC2 8500
3-3-3-10 2T @667mhz 2.2v
INT-6781
FLT-6820
Will not POST at 800mhz with these timings

4-4-4-15 2T @860MHZ 2.2v
int-6560
flt-6547

5-5-5-15 2t @900mhz 2.2v
int-6798
flt-6786

5-5-5-15 2t @800mhz 2.2v
int-6798
flt-6786

all settings with NB 1.45

OCZ Reapers 2X2gb PC2 6400(non D9 chips, i think)
4-4-4-12 2T @822 2.1v
int-6645
flt-6643

4-4-4-12 1T (yes 1T) 2.2v
int-7044
flt-7028
NB @1.40

So, am I doing something wrong here or do the ballistix seem inferior to the Reapers I just took off. It may have something to do with 2X2gb sticks and 4X1gb sticks. Need some help. As of right now, the Reapers are gonna go back in. A pity cuz the Ballistix Tracers are so pretty. The OZC stuff actually aren't too bad as they can do 4-4-4-12 1T @ 822mhz. If I try to put the Ballistix at that setting I get no POST? Help! I wanna keep the pretty Tracers.


----------



## da9pwnsu

well, after a disgusting fiasco with my Corsair dominators (see my previous post in this thread), I got some sense and bought 4x1GB of Crucial Ballistix Micron D9's PC8500

I love them. Count me in!!


----------



## dankoni

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2-800, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## oneluvballer21

Stock, no OC yet... but coming in due time!

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer DDR2 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 800MHz for now...
Timings: stock 4-4-4-15-2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4x 1GB


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Hey, all. It's been a while, but I had to toss my wonderful P5N32-E to the curb and get a very nice X38 board (had to- long story). Basically, it means I get my Ballistix back from the wife (look up 4x1 on 680i for more). Well, here is a photo (more in my gallery), and some initial benches. Please note that they are not chronological.

It feels so good to have my Ballistix back... (except I wish they could fasten their heatspreaders better! Sending back next week for my fifth RMA).


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iewgnem*


Just a minor question that doesn't really turn up on searches
Crucial Ballistix Tracer is just the Crucial Ballstix with that *LED thing* right? Otherwise they are identical? They are at the same price on Newegg, well, one is instant saving the other is MIA, but either way should I get the tracer or just regular?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ru7hl355*


yeh same thing, just f*ancy LEDS to display memory usage* and light up the dimm slots.

if there the same price get the tracers











Does anyone know of a way to turn off the LEDs? I am trying to keep my case lit up with only blue lights and the red & green LEDs are throwing off my whole scheme!







:

BTW... I have 2x1GB sticks of the LanFest sticks and the other 2x1GB sticks with the fancy LEDs... put me on the list!









Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer DDR2 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 800MHz
Timings: stock 4-4-4-15-2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 4x 1GB


----------



## SpaceLover

Hi everyone,
I've gottem too!!!!

Crucial Ballistix PC-8500
running @ 950Mhz
timings: 4-4-4-15/2T
voltage: 2.2v
memory size: 4GB (4x1)

Great idea to start-up a club!! Got room for one more member?


----------



## Mr.Bones

Spacelover At what volts are you running your cpu? and what are your temps? Sorry if off topic.........







Edit nevermind just read your rig specs


----------



## SpaceLover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.Bones* 
Spacelover At what volts are you running your cpu? and what are your temps? Sorry if off topic.........







Edit nevermind just read your rig specs































Your forgiven







I make that mistake sometimes as well, or I ask a question that has already been answered before in the topic


----------



## Nefarious79

So its better to relax the timing so that you can up the mhz?


----------



## CL3P20

double post


----------



## CL3P20

yes...to a point. The FSB and NB speeds also affect the throughput efficiency of the RAM as well as timings.

ie- ddr2 800 on a 1066mhz buss will have less bandwidth when compared to the same ddr2 800 on a 1333mhz buss.

Like wise, lowering the the multi of the cpu increases the NB speed ~45mhz over the speed of the current FSB. Raising NB speeds also has a similar affect on throughput bandwidth, though gains are not as large as those that come from raising FSB.

Timing adjustments can increase efficiency of the RAM in small increments...one single digit adjustment can bring gains of 50-100mbs sometimes...or they can decrease performance in the same regard.

Overall, the right combination of FSB/CPU multi/RAM divider/timing set, can bring some amazing results.

*I am currently tweaking my setup to reach 10,000mbs in bandwidth potential for the RAM. I am currently at ~9500mbs...


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beelzebub_75*


Does anyone know of a way to turn off the LEDs? I am trying to keep my case lit up with only blue lights and the red & green LEDs are throwing off my whole scheme!







:


You could up the vdimm a hell of a lot. That'd burn out the LEDs. As an added bonus, you just might get a nice firework show!

~Gooda~


----------



## Nefarious79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


yes...to a point. The FSB and NB speeds also affect the throughput efficiency of the RAM as well as timings.

ie- ddr2 800 on a 1066mhz buss will have less bandwidth when compared to the same ddr2 800 on a 1333mhz buss.

Like wise, lowering the the multi of the cpu increases the NB speed ~45mhz over the speed of the current FSB. Raising NB speeds also has a similar affect on throughput bandwidth, though gains are not as large as those that come from raising FSB.

Timing adjustments can increase efficiency of the RAM in small increments...one single digit adjustment can bring gains of 50-100mbs sometimes...or they can decrease performance in the same regard.

Overall, the right combination of FSB/CPU multi/RAM divider/timing set, can bring some amazing results.

*I am currently tweaking my setup to reach 10,000mbs in bandwidth potential for the RAM. I am currently at ~9500mbs...


I have got some more reading to do on over clocking the ram and cpu


----------



## The_Rocker

All new members will be added to the list as soon as Itslogz hasa spare minute to do so.

And its quite a debate between the tighter timings or higher frequency, basically unless you are running a really high FSB, tighter timings work better.


----------



## The_Rocker

Happy New Year all you Ballistix owners!


----------



## mrtn400

Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2-800/PC-6400)
Running Frequency: (501Mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-18 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.2v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## itslogz

Well its a new year and theres 148 Members now! 2 More people and the Ballistix thread has broke 150 members







! Nice. I still have a special place in my heart for my late ballistix kit









Some Duplicates in the new list I overlooked, dont worry theyll be removed on the next update!

Self Note: Last Update, all posts before Post #560


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 1000Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 1.825V
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Pabs

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

New list up, in a much easier to read format, thanks to Itslogz once again


----------



## firemaker

DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 1066
Timings: 5-5-5-12 2T
Voltage 2.3V
2*1GB


----------



## beelzebub_75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


New list up, in a much easier to read format, thanks to Itslogz once again










Thanx for the new list, *itslogz*... but I am gonna have to bust you on pretending we have 150 people... Cheater!!!









And thanx to *Rocker* for maintaining this thread!


----------



## The_Rocker

lol... Not quite there yet


----------



## CL3P20

Q- Why does the list not include speed and latency, as well as voltage for the RAM?


----------



## The_Rocker

Probably because that would mean much more typing for Itslogz, and as people change their speed and timings more often than not, its pointless


----------



## CL3P20

just the highest recorded speed and lowest recorded timing.

...currently there are no such data bases for RAM IC's...


----------



## The_Rocker

Hmm.... I wll contact itslogz if he hasn't already seen this.


----------



## Dismounted

Received my second kit of Ballistix for my new build today!







Still sourcing the rest of my parts, but count me in!

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer DDR2 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 800 MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## itslogz

I'd be up for doing this, but half of the people who have input there specs dont even put there MAXIMUM overclock. And half of the people wouldnt take the time to run memtest 86+ and have a guideline of letting it run atleast 5 passes before submitting there results. Most people would just pop in like 2.35V and boot windows and take a SS for proof that they booted with those settings. If we do this, it would have to be for only those people who followed the guidelines of running memtest on whatever settings for atleast 5 passes.


----------



## CL3P20

^^ very true.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
I'd be up for doing this, but half of the people who have input there specs dont even put there MAXIMUM overclock. And half of the people wouldnt take the time to run memtest 86+ and have a guideline of letting it run atleast 5 passes before submitting there results. Most people would just pop in like 2.35V and boot windows and take a SS for proof that they booted with those settings. If we do this, it would have to be for only those people who followed the guidelines of running memtest on whatever settings for atleast 5 passes.

This is indeed another reason why it can't be done easily as all members would need to do some heavy testing and reposting.

It would be nice, but me and itslogz are going to have to discuss it and how to do it before we consider.

Rock On.


----------



## The_Rocker

****IMPORTANT NOTICE TO ALL MEMBERS****

Due to a change in what we are going to include in the members list, could all existing and new members post these additional details in a new post please.

*Max Stable OC: (Frequency / Timings / Voltage)*

Post only your max **STABLE** overclocks please, no suicide runs.

Cheers


----------



## mega_option101

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracer DDR2-800 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 850 MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Namrac

Just got a 2 GB set of Tracers wednesday =D

Type: both regular Ballistix and tracers
DDR2-800 PC2-6400
Frequency- 900 Mhz
Timings - 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2v
Memory Size 4 GB (2 1GB sticks of regular, 2 1GB sticks of Tracers)

Max Stable Overclock (only have info for the regular ballistix)

DDR2-1100
5-5-5-15 2T
2.2v
Stable on Orthos for 2 hours.


----------



## The_Rocker

****IMPORTANT NOTICE TO ALL MEMBERS****

Due to a change in what we are going to include in the members list, could all existing and new members post these additional details in a new post please.

*Max Stable OC: (Frequency / Timings / Voltage)*

Post only your max **STABLE** overclocks please, no suicide runs.

Cheers


----------



## rx7racer

Well, what I posted was and is my max.







but here it is again.

Ballistix PC6400 2x1GB kit
speed= 1100Mhz Max stable I could get with the vdimm I wanted.
Vdimm= 2.3V
Timming= 5-5-5-15
And this is stable on 8 passes with Memtest86

I run on a 24/7 bases 1000Mhz/5-5-4-12/2.2V checked with memtest86, 8 passes.

Hope that helps, BTW Rocker and itslogs you guys are doing and awesome job with this and thanks for the time and effort you dedicate to keep this thread going







Big ups to you both.


----------



## Shazaam

Is there a 4 gig set? 2x2 gig?


----------



## SpaceLover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_RockerWhy of course*
****IMPORTANT NOTICE TO ALL MEMBERS****

Due to a change in what we are going to include in the members list, could all existing and new members post these additional details in a new post please:

*Max Stable OC: (Frequency / Timings / Voltage)*

Post only your max **STABLE** overclocks please, no suicide runs









Why of course...
Max Stable: 1140Mhz/5-5-5-15:2clocks/1.9v

I'm running them now at 950Mhz/4-4-4-15:2clocks/2.24v

Good luck with your new list!!


----------



## mega_option101

Need to find out what my true max OC is then ill re-post the 1000mhz/5-5-5-21/2.2v turned out to be unstable at high FSB so ill try something new


----------



## Ledge68

[email protected] 2.2v I have not maxed them out yet? These sticks rock! I picked up 4x1Gb sticks on the Bay for $80 shipped and I am not regretting it! I am only using 2 sticks so I have a extras if I need them.

Edit: 1166.7Mhz seems to be my max stable oc without adding more volts and relaxing the timings to 5-5-5-12. The eVGA 680i has been known to cook ram if the volts go much over 2.2v so, I am playing it safe and keeping them at stock V's.


----------



## SpaceLover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz*
I'd be up for doing this, but half of the people who have input there specs dont even put there MAXIMUM overclock. And half of the people wouldnt take the time to run memtest 86+ and have a guideline of letting it run atleast 5 passes before submitting there results. Most people would just pop in like 2.35V and boot windows and take a SS for proof that they booted with those settings. If we do this, it would have to be for only those people who followed the guidelines of running memtest on whatever settings for atleast 5 passes.

I also find this to be true, although I have always tested my ram settings with Memtest+86 (2 passes), but how can everyone prove that they did 5 passes? Should we all start taking digital pictures of our screens? I don't think there will ever be a way to prove it unless the test results from Memtest can be saved to be uploaded later on... or the results can be uploaded to a website of Memtest from a DOS environment...

I hope that everyone stands still to think how much work goes into one of these forums, and one of these threads!! If you decide to LIE about your settings you're not only cheating yourself, but also your system and anyone looking for help/advice.

One gets no +reps for cheating....


----------



## CL3P20

Crucial Ballistix 2gb kit
ddr2 1066mhz CAS5

max stable OC- mobo limited at 1240mhz, 5-5-5-15-42-11-11-11-11, 2.25v measured


----------



## firemaker

I haven't tried any real OC'ing but

Ballistix PC2-6400 DDR2800

1066Mhz 5-5-5-5-12 2T 2.3V


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Crucial Ballistix 2gb kit
ddr2 1066mhz CAS5

max stable OC- mobo limited at 1240mhz, 5-5-5-15-42-11-11-11-11, 2.25v measured



That's a great OC!!!


----------



## ESS_Eisenkreuz

ooo ooo i want in!

Type of Crucial Ballistix: PC2 6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 1.95v
Memory Size: 2GB 2 * 1GB etc

i hope to get to overclocking soon though, haven't got around to it.


----------



## DuRoc

Max Stable OC: (1125 / 5-5-5-15 / 2.2)

ballistix ddr800 4x1gb


----------



## The_Rocker

Yes, i do have to say, as we cant ask people to go posting pics to prove 5 passes of memtest, we will have to rely on your word.

So no fake overclocks please, you are only cheating yourself.


----------



## Mr.Bones

[email protected] 5-5-5-15 @2.15v 
Damn dividers on my board suck


----------



## VonKiel

I have 2 sticks of pc2 8500 and my comp has been crashing. Now i know pc2 6400 Is compatible but is there a way to make my ram work??? Or should i just get the right ram??? I'm not experienced with OCing :/ Could anyone send me some timings that they think will work?


----------



## CL3P20

more voltage...less crash.









I can run stock timings at 1066mhz on 2.15v ...but adjusting timings needs 2.25v or more to remain stable.

*Just tested today: 900mhz 4-4-4-12-4-35-9-9-10-10 @ 2.25v 
Read- 7932mbs 
Write- 2560mbs
Latency- 65.1ns

this timing set actually had higher bandwidth throughput than 4-4-3-11-30-9-9-9-9...


----------



## Brutuz

Type of Crucial Ballistix : PC2- 6400
Running Frequency: 667Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: High in what the BIOS says.
Memory Size: 2GB as 2 * 1GB.

When I get a new motherboard (Either a DS3 or a DFi Blood Iron) I'll muck around with the memory, and its 667Mhz cuz that's as fast as this board goes.


----------



## Gannon

So I am the proud new owner of 4Gb (4x1)Tracers due to the amazing $39.99 deal from Newegg. I have a quick question however.. I've read these sticks tend to run a little hot. I'm not sure at what speed they'll be running yet, (probably very little over 800MHz) do I need to worry about getting some fans on these puppies?

Capacity 4GB (4 x 1GB)
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency 4
Timing 4-4-4-12
Voltage 2.2V


----------



## CATACLYSMMM

I have 2GB PC2-5300 Ballistix. I have them at DDR2-819 CAS4.


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gannon*


So I am the proud new owner of 4Gb (4x1)Tracers due to the amazing $39.99 deal from Newegg. I have a quick question however.. I've read these sticks tend to run a little hot. I'm not sure at what speed they'll be running yet, (probably very little over 800MHz) do I need to worry about getting some fans on these puppies?

Capacity 4GB (4 x 1GB)
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency 4
Timing 4-4-4-12
Voltage 2.2V


Extra cooling can never hurt. I have a 120mm fan cooling mine. These sticks can as you may already have seen do some crazy speeds and low timings. I am having great luck over clocking my sticks. The thing is with 4 1Gb sticks it is harder to get higher Mhz and lower timings. When you buy high performance ram in 1Gbx2 kits they come in "Matched" pairs. That normally means they will run together better then a random 2 sticks would. You have 2 matched kits but, the kits are not matched to one another. Hope that help a little.


----------



## The_Rocker

Well ballistix have a 2.2v stock voltage so they like their power and are deigned to take it 24/7. Just test them yourself by running some hungry app for a wile then touching th modules and seeing if they are hot or warm.

Mine used to get ever so slightly warm but I now under volt em at 2.1v and they dont even heat up.


----------



## RoLeRzzz

I would like to join the club!

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400 Lanfest
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2x1GB)

OCed
Type: DDR2 PC2-6400 Lanfest
Frequency: 860Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-8 2T
Voltage: 1.95v
Memory Size: 2GB (2x1GB)

My motherboard is responsible for such low overclock, but it counts


----------



## timmygcsc2308

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC-5300 667MHz
Running Frequency: 1080MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-12 T2
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

Max Stable OC: same as above

note: actively cooled with a butchered fan from the artic freezer 7 HSF


----------



## lowdanubnoxs

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz (1:1 ratio)
Timings: 4-4-3-10 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Stock:
DDR2-800, PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12-2T
Voltage: 2.2v

Current Overclock:
Frequency: 900Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-8-2T
Voltage: 2.2v

2 x 1GB


----------



## itslogz

About to add 14 members to the list putting it well over 150 members.

I'll start to add in things to the list gradually, it will take some time, but I will get it done trust me.

Ill add Max OC in MHZ, Timings, Voltage.

*Self note, Last update: All posts before post #603*


----------



## itslogz

Ok i've only added the people who put there MAX overclock. No one really cares to see what you "currently" run at. People change there FSB's and crap all the time, so it varies from time to time. I want to know your MAX overclock. Might even add the motherboard it was acheived with in the list later on to.


----------



## SpaceLover

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
Ok i've only added the people who put there MAX overclock. No one really cares to see what you "currently" run at. People change there FSB's and crap all the time, so it varies from time to time. I want to know your MAX overclock. Might even add the motherboard it was acheived with in the list later on to.

Max stable OC right? Or as long as Windows boots? Could you be more specific?


----------



## itslogz

Has to be stable with Memtest 86+ for atleast 3 passes and boot windows, booting windows is not considered stable at all.


----------



## SpaceLover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Has to be stable with Memtest 86+ for atleast 3 passes and boot windows, booting windows is not considered stable at all.


Okay, thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Dismounted

Hmmm, if I find the time, I'll code a PHP application for this, should be pretty easy. And easy to manage.


----------



## nicoloco

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 780 mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2t
Voltage: 2.1 v
Memory Size: 4 gb (4*1 GB)


----------



## We Gone

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 760Mhz 
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.125v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)

Been going for 900Mhz..not good

Running Frequency: 900Mhz - unlinked
Timings: 4-4-4-10 - 2T
Voltage: 2.125v

Should I try ?
4-4-4-15
and up the V to 2.2


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpaceLover*


Okay, thanks for clearing that up for me










No problem man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dismounted*


Hmmm, if I find the time, I'll code a PHP application for this, should be pretty easy. And easy to manage.


That would be amazing actually. But I would have to input everyones stuff into there, and would make it more complicated probably since theres already over 150 people that would needed to be added off the bat. If you can do that though, it would come into great use for my "G.Skill HZ Club" I just started. And I could still manage this thread the same way. I'd kinda like to just keep it how we were already doing it, unless you really want to spend the time making it









PM Me if you do though









*Self Note: All posts before #611 added*


----------



## nicoloco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nicoloco*


Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 PC2-6400
Running Frequency: 780 mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2t
Voltage: 2.1 v
Memory Size: 4 gb (4*1 GB)


can't see myself in the list


----------



## itslogz

Yeah I have to PM The Rocker with new list links everytime I update it. Itll be up soon as he gets online


----------



## Ledge68

Here I went and ran Memtest again and took pics to show 5 passes.

This Maxx stable OC [email protected] 1166.7Mhz TRC set at 22.

This should be good enough to make the list right?


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ledge68*


Here I went and ran Memtest again and took pics to show 5 passes.

This Maxx stable OC [email protected] 1166.7Mhz TRC set at 22.

This should be good enough to make the list right?


Looks good. You were added to the list, the rocker just has to post it.


----------



## itslogz

New list was sent to the rocker, just gotta wait for him to post it up. Should be alot nicer though







Lemme know your opinions. I NEED MORE PEOPLE TO REPLY WITH MAX OC's THAT ARENT IN THE LIST!!!!!!11

So.

* NEW LIST & IM WORKING ON A NEW BANNER RIGHT NOW! *


----------



## itslogz

How you guys like this new banner I just made?


----------



## Fantomau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


How you guys like this new banner I just made?











Very nice. Something like that would look cool as a applique


----------



## Dismounted

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


That would be amazing actually. But I would have to input everyones stuff into there, and would make it more complicated probably since theres already over 150 people that would needed to be added off the bat. If you can do that though, it would come into great use for my "G.Skill HZ Club" I just started. And I could still manage this thread the same way. I'd kinda like to just keep it how we were already doing it, unless you really want to spend the time making it










If the admins gave me the OK, I could create a script fully integrated with vBulletin (as this is my speciality







). You don't have to input the information yourself, people can/will apply, and if it comes down to having to manually add information, I'd probably help you.


----------



## Evostance

Ill join

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2 6400
Running Frequency: 840mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2x1gb)

Max Stable OC: Standard at the minute


----------



## MikersSU

I just bought 2 pairs of this stuff and I'm loving them.

4GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC-8500
Running at 5-5-5-15 1066 2.2V (spec)

I really haven't played around with the timings but they seem to be doing just fine. Memtested and all. I just recently upped my OC to 3.6 from 3.4 when I found out about the P5K-E Vcore bug (I have to select 1.5v to get 1.4v into the proc in BIOS). That of course automatically changed the speed of the memory but I forgot what they were - I think about 960Mhz - I can't recall and I'm currently writing this at work







.

I don't have a windowed case but I did cut out a 25cm diameter hole for the giant fan and I can see the light show through the meshed grill. It's subtle yet very noticable if you look at it from the side. Man I tell you, they're the bee's knees!


----------



## BlackMagic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
How you guys like this new banner I just made?










it's nice banner, but can u add Crucial LANFest and the legend Crucial 10th Anniverversary, they are Crucial Memory Family


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
How you guys like this new banner I just made?










Nice!!!


----------



## RickshawDriver

Proud new owner of 2x1gig Crucial Balistix DDR2 6400 sticks. I have not done any pushing yet so running stock right now.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
How you guys like this new banner I just made?










Awesome.








The font for text bugs me though o.o

Going to put my Tracers in today.


----------



## The_Rocker

We have a new list and new banner!!

If you want your max OC in the list then speak up and post here!


----------



## Crrust

Updated to PC-8500 and have them running @ 982MHz 4-4-4-8 2T with 2.25vDimm 1:1 stable.


----------



## Wretch

I haven't had any good luck with OC'ing my memory so It's pretty much stock save the timings.

800MHz
4-4-4-12 2T
1.8 V


----------



## mega_option101

My Max OC 950mhz 4-4-4-12 2T 2.2v lol not going more than this


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Max OC 925mhz 4-4-4-12 2T 2.2v

That cant be your max OC, since you can raise voltage more and loosen timings. Whats your max OC with 2.25V and 5-5-5-15 timings? Prob something 1100 + Atleast.


----------



## itslogz

And by the way, I made the banners in about 10 minutes each, so if someone wants to link me to a FREE font that they would like to see ( Or a few fonts) in the banners, then lemme see it and i'll check it out and remake a banner if it looks good


----------



## The_Rocker

I like the banners as they are tbh...

When i say MAX OC, that means your max. Not what you are running 24/7.

eg... I got mine when i had 2gb to 1213Mhz 5-5-5-15 with 2.25.

but i run 800Mhz 3-3-3-8 24/7 with 4GB.


----------



## SpaceLover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


How you guys like this new banner I just made?











How the heck do you find time to make that after having to add and edit all the max OC's?! You've been busy!!

Well done!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Ledge68

Looks like I made #3 so far on the list? Are the ones listed with there OC MHZ the ones that have given proof of 5 passes on Memtest?


----------



## nelson4354

hey, I have a couple of questions.

forgive me, there could be an answer to my question in this thread but to be frank, I don't want to go through all the pages.

first here is my specs:

Asus P5n32-E SLI 
Q6600 (G0 stepping) @ 3ghz [1333mhz FSB)
2gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC2 8000 @ 1066mhz [5-5-5-15 2T, (tRC @ 32)] @ 2.2V

now, if I want to go to 4gb, will I have to do alot more tweaking? I want it to be at 1066mhz if I can with all four slots filled up.

I know it'll put more strain on the motherboard.

Is anybody out there that is using the same mobo as me that has 4gb of the PC2 8000 @ 1066mhz or possible higher overclock?


----------



## Dismounted

itslogz, did you see my reply to you on page 62?


----------



## KarmaKiller

Alright guys, I'm ready to join the club..

I just got new Tracers in, and I love them

2x 1gb (PC2 6400)
2.2v 5-5-5-15 1080mhz

That's what I'm running now, and I haven't played around a hole lot yet.
As far as max stable overclock, it's still up in the air..

I'll post back more findings later today..


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


That cant be your max OC, since you can raise voltage more and loosen timings. Whats your max OC with 2.25V and 5-5-5-15 timings? Prob something 1100 + Atleast.



It is pretty obvious that people are not getting the whole idea behind this thread. Come on guys 800Mhz is no an OC and 825Mhz is not a max OC for Ballistic ram. This stuff runs 1000Mhz without bumping the voltage (2.2v) at 5-5-5-15 no problem. Lets see what your made of and post some real Mhz!


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800

current OC: 999 mhz

details: timings 5-7-7-20 command rate 2T

2x1gb


----------



## noname

Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800

current OC: 768 mhz

details: timings 5-5-5-15 command rate 2T

2x1gb
------------------
Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2-800

current OC: 768 mhz

details: timings 5-5-5-15 command rate 2T

2x1gb


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800

current OC: 768 mhz

details: timings 5-5-5-15 command rate 2T

2x1gb
------------------
Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2-800

current OC: 768 mhz

details: timings 5-5-5-15 command rate 2T

2x1gb


That would be a UC (Under Clocked) not a OC.


----------



## noname

i have to run it at 533 because they are gay when running together


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Crucial Ballistix DDR2-800

current OC: 768 mhz

details: timings 5-5-5-15 command rate 2T

2x1gb
------------------
Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2-800

current OC: 768 mhz

details: timings 5-5-5-15 command rate 2T

2x1gb


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ledge68* 
That would be a UC (Under Clocked) not a OC.

768MHz is DDR2 1536 (768 MHz x 2 = 1536) if it isnt a typo.

or is it 384MHz x 2 = DDR2 768?


----------



## Sum0n3

Late to the show but here are mine. Got a quad since then, so I'll have to update.

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 1200Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2x1GB

Only proof left.
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1...82SE/13101.jpg


----------



## Blizzie

Well it's not much of a max overclock, since I don't need them any faster, but I'll post anyways since these RAM are amazing. I doubted that they could reach 1066 MHz (since I tried Corsair and OCZ) but they hit 1066 MHz in one try and stable.
















Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracers DDR2 800 (PC6400)
Running Frequency: 1066 MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage: 2.15V
Memory Size: 2x1 GB

Fully stable at the moment but I didn't take a picture of my memtest86 though.







I'll do that later after I finish my homework. I suppose 5 passes is enough.









Although I do have CPU-Z and SuperPi.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=296167


----------



## Ledge68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericeod*


768MHz is DDR2 1536 (768 MHz x 2 = 1536) if it isnt a typo.

or is it 384MHz x 2 = DDR2 768?


1536Mhz I would like to see that one.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Well it's not much of a max overclock, since I don't need them any faster, but I'll post anyways since these RAM are amazing. I doubted that they could reach 1066 MHz (since I tried Corsair and OCZ) but they hit 1066 MHz in one try and stable.
















Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracers DDR2 800 (PC6400)
Running Frequency: 1066 MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage: 2.15V
Memory Size: 2x1 GB

Fully stable at the moment but I didn't take a picture of my memtest86 though.







I'll do that later after I finish my homework. I suppose 5 passes is enough.









Although I do have CPU-Z and SuperPi.
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=296167












Nice. Check my suicide run


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
Nice. Check my suicide run










1.61 vcore.








What's the RAM running at?


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
1.61 vcore.








What's the RAM running at?

Just 1000 Mhz.

I only set 1.6 vcore to do a suicide PI run


----------



## itslogz

I wish that I would have made the list alot more thorough in the beginning. Now the HZ thread is how I would like this thread to look. It would take ALOT of time to collect the motherboards and chipsets and all the MAX oc's and everything like that to make this thread look alot more filled out. Maybe if the rocker is willing to help me gather up info outta all these pages we could get it fixed up nice.


----------



## The_Rocker

*Right then... This means we want you to post some additional details:

Motherboard Chipset:

*

As ballistix doesn't come in 2gb sticks yet, there is no need for module orientation.


----------



## imapwnu

count me in


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


*Right then... This means we want you to post some additional details:

Motherboard Chipset:

*

As ballistix doesn't come in 2gb sticks yet, there is no need for module orientation.


Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracers DDR2 800 (PC6400)
Running Frequency: 1066 MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-15-2T
Voltage: 2.15V
Memory Size: 2x1 GB
Motherboard Chipset: 650i


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P's chipset for the edit- 965p

tnx! Great job on a nice an thorough list! This should really help folks who are looking to buy..or just cant get their sticks set right.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


CL3P's chipset for the edit- 965p

tnx! Great job on a nice an thorough list! This should really help folks who are looking to buy..or just cant get their sticks set right.


Yup, exactly what the purpose of this thread is


----------



## itslogz

The rocker I sent you a new banner with 10th Anniversary + Lanfest added for those who requested


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imapwnu*


count me in










You need to post with the info quoted on the first page mate


----------



## The_Rocker

*Poll added.. Vote now!*


----------



## itslogz

Nice vote


----------



## Armadi110

Type of Crucial Ballistix: Tracers DDR2 800 (PC6400)
Max Running Frequency: 1066 MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 (4-4-4-12 @ 800mhz)
Voltage: 2.2V
Motherboard Chipset: 680i


----------



## ru7hl355

Small Change mate.

Type of Crucial Ballistix: PC 8500
Max Running Frequency: 1066 MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 (4-4-4-10 @ 1000mhz)
Voltage: 2.2V
Motherboard Chipset: P35

also on everest when i do the memory test, what should i be getting?

i m getting

Read=7585mb Write=6047mb Copy=6359mb latency=67.6ns that about right?


----------



## Crrust

PC-8500 running at 2.24vDIMM 1203MHz 5-5-5-10 2T

*Sub timings: *

Refresh Cycle: 25
Write to Precharge Delay: 11
Write to Read Delay: 11
Act to Act Delay: 3
Read to Write Delay: 8
Read to Precharge Delay: 3
Performance Level: 6

*Everest results:*
*
Memory Read: *: 10641 MB/s
*Memory Write*: 8705 MB/s
*Memory Copy*: 9312 MB/s
*Memory Latency*: 47.0 ns


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


Type of Crucial Ballistix Tracers: (DDR2, PC 6400)
Running Frequency: (824Mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.1v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

p35 dfi blood iron

max oc
Running Frequency: (1200)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.4v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB etc)


im i going to get added ?


----------



## Sonic

My will be here shortly

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2-6400
Running Frequency: (800 Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## Benny99

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2-6400
Running Frequency: (850Mhz)
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## RickshawDriver

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 600Mhz right now
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## phantasm

People tell me which crucial is better and overclocks better - *Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 1066 PC-8500 (black looks)* or *Crucial Ballistix DDR2 1000 PC-8000 (yellow looks)* ? Same price.....


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
timing:4-4-12-2t
freequency: 800
Voltage: 2.2v

put me in coach haha

this is replacing patriot memory (RMA'd getting new set this week sometime)


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantasm*


People tell me which crucial is better and overclocks better - *Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 1066 PC-8500 (black looks)* or *Crucial Ballistix DDR2 1000 PC-8000 (yellow looks)* ? Same price.....


The PC2 8500 will probably have a better chance as its tested to run 24/7 @ 1066Mhz. But otherwise I would say they are probably nearly the same.

*Vote in the Poll everyone!*


----------



## The_Rocker

*Please can everyone revisit the frst post and make a new post with all of that extra info in please!*


----------



## Dillinger

So my search for ram was hell, first i tried ocz 2x 2gb pc 800 ddr2 was not happy, i tried some corsair xms2 2x 2gb pc 800 same problems..i tried 4x 1gb pc800 corsair xms2 and 2 of the 1gb sticks were doa... so i was looking around and saw the crucial ballistix tracers pc1066 i decided for the price 2x1gb $109 cdn i had to try it, less than a week later i went out and bought another 2 1gb sticks and i couldn't be happier. So now its time to join the club








Type of Crucial Ballistix: (DDR2, PC 8500)
Running Frequency: (1066Mhz )
Timings: (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.2v)
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB etc...)

Motherboard Chipset: x38 asus maximus formula

-so this is what i can get atm, i know i can squeeze more speed just havn't had much time with school starting back up


----------



## ChrisB17

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 8800mhz for now
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2 gigs.

I love my new Ballistix Tracers, Now my all time fav ram.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
Type of Crucial Ballistix Tracers: (DDR2, PC 6400)
Running Frequency: (1000Mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.1v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

p35 dfi blood iron

max oc
Running Frequency: (1200)
Timings: (5-5-5-15 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.4v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB etc)


k updated


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

updated....

Crucial Ballistix 2x1gb DDR2-800
Frequency: 999 mhz
Timings: 5-7-7-20 2T
Voltage 2.2v

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
Max OC: Currently untested.


----------



## itslogz

Am I the only one who feels this thread is to cluttered to even try to heal?

We need to get this thread deleted, and start a NEW official ballistix club, with max OC mandatory, and motherboard listed, etc etc... Its gonna be WAY to hard to get this back on the road. I know people would post quickly in the new thread and get it rolling. People who dont post max OC and motherboard would just be ignored though, I dont wanna try to clean up this mess lol

What you think rocker? It would be way more thorough once the member count got back up high, wouldnt take to long.


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

thanks dude. thanks.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Am I the only one who feels this thread is to cluttered to even try to heal?

We need to get this thread deleted, and start a NEW official ballistix club, with max OC mandatory, and motherboard listed, etc etc... Its gonna be WAY to hard to get this back on the road. I know people would post quickly in the new thread and get it rolling. People who dont post max OC and motherboard would just be ignored though, I dont wanna try to clean up this mess lol

What you think rocker? It would be way more thorough once the member count got back up high, wouldnt take to long.


Hmmm... Maybe if we had this thread as the discussion thread and a new dedicated thread as the statistics thread only. I mean literally... Only peoples details and nothing else.


----------



## The_Rocker

**IMPORTANT NOTICE**

Due to how busy this thread has become, to make it easier for ItslogZ and myself to manage and create a new style list, please no longer post your details in here.

All new and existing members please visit this thread and post according to the new instructions.

**VISIT THIS THREAD TO POST YOUR RAM DETAILS**

Thankyou


----------



## The_Rocker

**VISIT THIS THREAD TO POST YOUR RAM DETAILS**


----------



## itslogz

The Rocker, I would just change the title to "Crucial Ballistix Discussion" or just close the thread and let it die...


----------



## The_Rocker

Title changed.


----------



## red_dawn_express

just got it today!
ballistix tracers
DDR2 800
2 x 1GB


----------



## The_Rocker

*read the first post please!*

This thread is no longer being used to make the list. This thread has because a discussion thread only.


----------



## CL3P20

2gb kit of pc6400 arriving today...will post with results as soon as there are some.


----------



## PR1M3R

Anyone know how much voltage you can pump through the lanfest tracers? Safe 24\\7 operation of course. No active cooling either


----------



## phantasm

Im searching a website/shop from where i can buy CRUCIAL BALLISTIX 2X1GB KIT DDR2 800 PC2 6400. Im from Bulgaria.

I want to join the club







but if i cant find shop .........


----------



## PR1M3R

buy some on here or if you have paypal have a trusted member here buy them for you and ship them to you at cost.


----------



## redsunx

So does this ram pwn enough, to tell me to get it...even at gunpoint?














I hear nothing but good things about these sticks. Look hawt, run cool, timings are hawt. So should I get a 2GB set?!


----------



## PR1M3R

These are THE best ram I have EVER owned. Period.


----------



## phantasm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR1M3R*


buy some on here or if you have paypal have a trusted member here buy them for you and ship them to you at cost.


I want to buy it from a store/amazon or other. Im worried about my debit card , i was hacked not long ago


----------



## PR1M3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantasm*


I want to buy it from a store/amazon or other. Im worried about my debit card , i was hacked not long ago










OUCH!!!! well not sure what to tell you sorry


----------



## phantasm

I ordered some things and card was pwned







300 euro very bad ... so now before order something asking 100 times . Dont you know some really good shop shipping to europe?


----------



## PR1M3R

I have no experience with shipping overseas, and I don't know any shops that do either. Someone on here should though.


----------



## ail45

ill be joining the club pretty soon


----------



## The_Rocker

Cool, just rember, chat here, post details in other thread.


----------



## RickJS

I just upgraded from normal ballistix to tracers. They look so cool =D


----------



## royalkilla408

Hi everyone,
Im new here, I also have Crucial Ballistix Tracers pc2-6400 2gb. Ill be getting 2 more sticks around march to make it 4gb.


----------



## The_Rocker

Other thread for details remember


----------



## nelson4354

hey guys.

On my 2gb Tracer PC2 8000, the tightest stable memory timings are:

3-3-3-5 2T 2.275 @ 800mhz.

but my max overclock is 1111mhz 5-5-5-18 @ 2.3V.

Here is my cpuz on the 800mhz setting: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=299589

now, I did a SuperPI test, 1mb and 2mb and the times on both speeds are the same 17secs/42secs

so since both SuperPI timings are the same, which should I keep?

The tight timmings or the faster speed?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



so since both SuperPI timings are the same, which should I keep?


 did you actually adjust your OC, or just the memory divider? You will have a much higher Write speed with the faster RAM divider...only testing can show you which has the lower latency, with your current settings and chipset though.


----------



## nelson4354

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


did you actually adjust your OC, or just the memory divider? You will have a much higher Write speed with the faster RAM divider...only testing can show you which has the lower latency, with your current settings and chipset though.


adjust the OC.


----------



## rymn

Since there's not a thread to post my new ram pc specs on,
Patriot Viper Ram (1x2gb)
Type: DDR2 PC2-6300
Timings: 3-4-3-6 - 1T
Frequency: 800Mhz 1:1
Voltage 2.3


----------



## ail45

you want a cookie or something?

why you are posting your patriot ram timings on a crucial ram discussion thread i have no idea.

if you really wanted to let people know, then go make a thread for patriot if there was none.

just my 2c.


----------



## Vanilaice_BE

Type : DDR2 PC2-6400

In use : 
Frequency: 1050Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-5 2T
Voltage: 2.4v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

*NEW LIST UP IN DETAILS THREAD*

This thread is not being used for details anymore.


----------



## rymn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ail45*


you want a cookie or something?

why you are posting your patriot ram timings on a crucial ram discussion thread i have no idea.

if you really wanted to let people know, then go make a thread for patriot if there was none.

just my 2c.


I agree with you, just wanted someone to see my ram... those are stock timings.. I'll start a thread, not a bad idea.


----------



## The_Rocker

New list is up... If you want to be added then visit the details thread.


----------



## Blizzie

Is Platform necessary? This is the *Intel* Memory thread, is it not?


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Rocker, you've started enough Ballistix threads, why not one for photos?

Here's one I took last night:


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77*


Rocker, you've started enough Ballistix threads, why not one for photos?

Here's one I took last night:


I think they pretty much look the same.







I don't like the top LEDs.. It bugs me and throws off the color of my Antec 900 and Thermaltake V1.


----------



## The_Rocker

Lol.... Nice looking lights i must say.

Damn... when I get a 780i and a 9 series i will really have to do some serious cable management.


----------



## The_Rocker

New list up.


----------



## Clinic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


New list up.


Odd, I'm no longer listed...

Well I'm now running
4G Crucial Ballistix 
PC2-8500 (2G Tracer, 2G Normal)
5-5-5-15 2t
960Mhz

New board, haven't had time to really OC them, but will edit when new freq is found


----------



## The_Rocker

*look At The First Post And Read It Again!*


----------



## lowdanubnoxs

I got 2 more gigs and specs changed! I had it running at 1200 but ram was HOT!

4*1GB Crucial Ballistix
PC2-6400 
5-4-4-12
1000Mhz
2.2v


----------



## lokeey

Hey all, what's a good memtest program?

I ran prime95 last night for over 10 hours and got no errors in BLEND mode, but was wondering if there was another proggy out there to test ram.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Hey Guys. Got a couple of questions on my RAM, and this looks like the place to ask.
First off, does anybody know of incompatibility issues for Tracers (PC2-6400) and my EVGA 680i A1 revision board?
The reason I ask is one of my sticks died on me lastnight. I had them running @ 800Mhz at 4-4-4-12 on 2.2volts, just according to specs. I had been experiencing problems with games freezing up(Crysis-Quake Wars) and couldn't pin point my problem. So I turned everything back to stock settings, and still the problem persisted.
So wondering WTH the problem was, I went into BIOS just to MAKE SURE everything was on stock settings, which it was, hit F10 like always, saved, then on the Reboot I got a single long constant beep. Which is the CMOS RAM error beep code.
So I took out one of my sticks, and tried it again, still the beep. So I took out that stick, and installed the second stick, and everything booted up fine.
So I tried the other stick again, in different slots on the motherboard. Still the beep, and no POST what so ever.
So obviously, it's my RAM.
So I PM the guy I got my RAM and Mobo off of, and he proceeded to tell me that he has went through 2 sets of Tracers on this board. He RMA'd the RAM, and it happend again to him. He RMA'd the board and RAM again, and that's when I bought the set off of him. I received the board and RAM, SEALED in the factory RMA boxes. 
So I'm not sure if it's just a random issues I'm having, or if I just have bad luck, or what.
Another piece of info, the seller also said he got a G.Skill low voltage(2.0v) set of DDR2-800 RAM, and it ran fine for him on a different revision of the board.
So WTH am I missing guys?
Is it the RAM, or BOARD, or a combo of both. 
I should note, that I have stressed this RAM with Orthos and Prime95 for 8+hours during stress testing. RAM was set at 1200Mhz, and [email protected] 3.56Ghz, and it was stable for a month or so.
I have changed no other hardware or anything.
Any idea's or suggestions. I'm RMA'ing the set or Tracers, but I'm curious to know if the new set is gonna do the same thing...
Thanks as always guys, I'm really stuck on this one...


----------



## By-Tor

I purchased a set of Ballistix tracers PC28500's but they have not come in yet.. They will be going in my sig rig below.
I understand how to overclock CPU's and GPU's but have never messed with memory..

How do you over clock memory?

I have looked in my bios but there are alot of things you can change, but not sure what to change and not to mess with.


----------



## bleachigo

Quick question guys.How long do you test RAM in memtest to be truly stable?I'm currently running my 2 Gig PC28500 Ballistix on Memtest for 12 hours now @ 1120Mhz with no errors.I really want to go for 1200Mhz and don't wanna lose time on waiting for my current test to reach 24 hours.


----------



## lokeey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bleachigo*


Quick question guys.How long do you test RAM in memtest to be truly stable?I'm currently running my 2 Gig PC28500 Ballistix on Memtest for 12 hours now @ 1120Mhz with no errors.I really want to go for 1200Mhz and don't wanna lose time on waiting for my current test to reach 24 hours.


from what i've been reading on some of the other posts and forums, between 8 - 12 hours is good. i'm not sure myself, so i've been doing about 10 hours. i run it about 2 hours before i got to bed in case i see some errors or something and let it run over night. by the time i get up for work, it's well past 10 hours. oh yeah, and i've been using prime95 (blend test) to do it, so i'm not sure if that's a good test to go off of.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

The reason I ask is one of my sticks died on me lastnight. I had them running @ 800Mhz at 4-4-4-12 on 2.2volts, just according to specs.
This is known issue with your mobo. Running over 2.2v, users have reported RAM suddenly dying. You might want to look into getting some heatsinks for the mosfets and active cooling with a small fan...

Quote:

How do you over clock memory?

I have looked in my bios but there are alot of things you can change, but not sure what to change and not to mess with.
If you are able to adjust the FSB speed in the BIOS...you will be increasing both the CPU speed and the RAM speed as well. The options you would want to change are just the RAM dividers and the latency. For the dividers, you can probably select ddr 533/667 or 800 in the BIOS. These are the dividers, that control the CPU:RAM ratio.
Just use CPU-Z to find out what latency, speed and divider you are currently using.









Quote:

Quick question guys.How long do you test RAM in memtest to be truly stable?I'm currently running my 2 Gig PC28500 Ballistix on Memtest for 12 hours now @ 1120Mhz with no errors.
Extended tests are more for temps than anything else...if you supply a 'heavy' enough load, you will determine much sooner, if errors are going to occur.

ie- I run 2x MemTest, each instance using 850mb's ...then run a 8mil SuperPi. I also have CPU-Z, Ai Probe, and TAT running for monitoring purposes. If it passes the Pi test...I call it good.

*Keep in mind, that method is what I use for stress testing my SMP rigs..they fold 24/7, even when gaming...


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:

This is known issue with your mobo. Running over 2.2v, users have reported RAM suddenly dying. You might want to look into getting some heatsinks for the mosfets and active cooling with a small fan...
Awesome, thanks for the reply. That's what I was trying to find out, if it was a known problem or not.
+rep


----------



## darkninja420

get ready to count me in







come monday







my ballistix just came today now for the mobo


----------



## lokeey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
get ready to count me in







come monday







my ballistix just came today now for the mobo









which mobo you go with?


----------



## Bishop

i'm in! finally got my comp up and running this past monday.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Hey guys,I was wondering if any1 in here could give me some help in getting the rated speed out of these stix.I got 2 Gb of 1066 tracers 2 days ago and can't get them stable at 1066.I know this is an AMD board with a standard of 800 but........

First thing when I installed them I set the voltage to 2.2v rebooted and checked the v. readings in the bios and adjusted accordingly.

I set the timmings as close to factory as possible with this board 5-5-5-15-26(crucial says 30,board only goes to 26)2T.

I planed a small oc at 3.2 on my [email protected](allways stable from 3000MHz-3300MHz) with 267 bus speed,12x multi on cpu,800 devider on ram(highest standard on this board),4x multi on ht,4x multi on cpu-nb,4x multi on nb-sb.This setup resulted in cpu-3.2,ht-1068 and ram-1068.

The board booted up fine.whent through the windows start up and onto the desktop but as soon as I moved the mouse apps started poping up on their own and it whent frig'n nuts lol.I tried several combos but all I got was bsod.

It's running fine right now and stable at 3.3 cpu and 945 ram 4-4-4-12-16-2T but I'm sure there's something I'm missing.Another member on here(topdog) has a cpu-z validation of his m2n32 sli and a [email protected] and [email protected]!So what gives?Is there that much diff between these boards?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Bump


----------



## The_Rocker

Wow, nice to see that this thread is actually taking off as the discussion and help thread now








Remember folks, if you want to be on the list, see the link in the OP.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

It's running fine right now and stable at 3.3 cpu and 945 ram 4-4-4-12-16-2T but I'm sure there's something I'm missing.Another member on here(topdog) has a cpu-z validation of his m2n32 sli and a [email protected] and [email protected]!So what gives?Is there that much diff between these boards?
I would say, you need more voltage. If the tras is not adjustable below 26 I dont see you hitting 1200mhz with those.

I can run a 30 tras if I bump the voltage on my 1066 ballistix to 2.3v, but at 2.25v setting 30 causes errors. Why not just tighten up the timings some more? You'r not going to hit 10k of bandwidth with the RAM running slower than ~1200mhz anyhow..so why not try ddr2 800 at 3-3-3-8-3-25 instead?

So far, using Everest to record my results, 800mhz @ 4-4-4-10-4-30-7-8-9-9 at 2.3v has tested the best for Read/Write and Latency, other than 1150mhz+ speeds @ cas5

Read-8064mbs
Write-3079mbs
Latency-54.5ns


----------



## lokeey

quick question: what's the equiv of the crucial lanfest 2k7? i want to get 2 more stix, but unfortunately the egg has deactivated these.


----------



## red_dawn_express

Type: Crucial Ballistix Tracer
Frequency: DD2 800
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2V
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)


----------



## Rolandooo

Count me in guys!

Type: Crucial Ballistix Tracer
Frequency: DD2 800 @ 1069
Timings: 5-5-5-15
Voltage: 2.2V
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=306785


----------



## The_Rocker

*other Thread Is For Details*


----------



## EyedClock

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)










Very fast ram, will overclock when I get the new board, Wed.


----------



## Justin_Garrett

I just bought a pair of Ballistix off of Ebay for $39.99. Also bought the Abit P-35E, and got an E8400 to top it off. I was going to get 4GB of Patriot Ram for $68.99, but have seen nothing but great things for the Ballistix sticks and got those since I'm still running XP and will be running XP after I re-install windows.


----------



## The_Rocker

*there Is A Details Thread For Posting Details*


----------



## rx7racer

Ok guys, So I have bought 2 sets of the new revamped Ballistix (single sided dimms). The first set was DOA and second set is just acting really weird.

I'm having a problem with getting them to run 4-4-4-12-24 with 2.2v. I am however running them with 1 stick of the old(double sided dimms).

Now the catch is, even when I run the new set by themselves they still will not boot up and I get ram error.

I can get it to run and be stable with 5-5-5-15-38 2.3v but can't run anything lower or it won't boot.

Is anybody else having problems with these new ic's on the Ballistix???

EDIT: Oh yea, they are the DDR2 PC26400 Ballistix 2x1GB Kit.


----------



## Invader

I've got the Crucial 10th Anniversary, while technically not Ballistix, pretty much the same thing, except these have supposedly hand-picked D9GMH.

While these are only PC5300 modules, I have had them over 1300MHz. I currently run them at 1112MHz, 5-5-5-15, tRFC 25, performance level 6 @ 2.1v.


----------



## mazdabish

Is there any way to differentiate between the new single sided ballistix compared to the double sided ones on the box without opening them? Or is it just Russian Roulette?


----------



## ramenmeal

my ballistix are at 900mhz with timings 5-5-5-15 and im failing memtest... volts are at 2.2 according to my bios.


----------



## By-Tor

Type: Crucial Ballistix Tracer 
Frequency: DDR2 PC2 8500
Timings: 5-5-5-8
Voltage: 2.2V
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

Running at 1168 with no problems...

About to jump to 4 gigs


----------



## cEvin Ki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dostoyevsky77* 
It offers a substantial boost, but only when compared to low frequencies. Obviously, you would be remiss in not testing it, especially since you're running so close to CR 1 frequencies anyway.

If you're still running at sigged CPU clock, you can try a smart 1:1 for 667. We have the identical RAM and board, so I know you can get 3-3-3-8-1T at 667 (tighten tRC to 13).

I don't know how the B3 will react, but a lot of G0 users get slightly better FSB, and you might be able to open up a little more. Even a 17MHz jump to 350 (RAM to 700, same timings) might push you into a new NB strap.

**EDIT: When I say I don't know how the B3 will react, I mean the Q6600 B3. Obviously, I have a B3 as well... which gets to past 360 FSB, Windows-stable.

hello all. yep, i'm a new-comer to this forum, but not to ballistix. i run 4 1GB modules of ddr2 800. currently, i run mine 1:1 with my 333 fsb.

my question is how are you able to achieve 1t? nothing i do so far has allowed me to even POST with that setting. otherwise, 3 3 3 8 timings work like a charm on my machine.

one other question, is how are you able to set your tRFC to 12 or 13, as the BIOS only shows increments of 5, starting at the lowest of 20, which of course i use.

oh, and sorry for not having my signature set up with all pertinent specs. i gots a leetle homework to do, i know! so, for now, i run a q6600 G0, on the same board you use, a maximus formula, BIOS 0907.

sorry to break the ice with a pile of questions, btw.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Ok guys, So I have bought 2 sets of the new revamped Ballistix (single sided dimms). The first set was DOA and second set is just acting really weird.

I'm having a problem with getting them to run 4-4-4-12-24 with 2.2v. I am however running them with 1 stick of the old(double sided dimms).

Now the catch is, even when I run the new set by themselves they still will not boot up and I get ram error.

I can get it to run and be stable with 5-5-5-15-38 2.3v but can't run anything lower or it won't boot.

Is anybody else having problems with these new ic's on the Ballistix???

EDIT: Oh yea, they are the DDR2 PC26400 Ballistix 2x1GB Kit.


lol, I've got the same issue I can't run my ram at spec either.

I'm seriously considering getting some other ram... or calling crucial and seeing what I should do about it.

My sticks seem to overheat and stop working... I'm running 4-4-4-12-24 @ 375MHz and 2.2V. I'm pretty sure its overheating because it ran Orthos blend test fine for about 2 hours then it stopped and it isn't the CPU. I opened the case and felt them and they are almost too hot to touch.


----------



## cEvin Ki

nvm..... apparently you were referring to BEFORE you were running your maximus, Dostoyevsky77. when you said you had the same board in your reply to the_rocker, it dawned on me HE has an nVidia chipset, which can do 1t. from what i read, intel won't do 1t. sorry.

btw, correct me if i'm wrong. thanks. feel free to PM me, so as to not clog up this thread any further, as i've *cough* done......


----------



## Blackwater11

DETAILS
2 X 8500 running @ 1000
Q6600 @ 3.15
Quad750
680i
8800GTS 640
Raptor 10000

Oh yeah.. I called Crucial today and guess what? They are not making the 16 chip module 8500 ddr2 anymore so ROCKER
HOW DO YOU LIKE THOSE DETAILS?

BLACKWATER11

P.S. Rocker.. bend an ear.. let me tell you something. Has it ever occurred to you that people might want to look at the details of other systems all on the same thread? Ask the many out there if they would rather NOT move back and forth between threads just to look and find details as well as dialogue to mix and match what's working and what isn't?


----------



## wire

All 4 of my sticks just died







. I requested an RMA so hopefully I'll get a new set of 4.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
lol, I've got the same issue I can't run my ram at spec either.

I'm seriously considering getting some other ram... or calling crucial and seeing what I should do about it.

My sticks seem to overheat and stop working... I'm running 4-4-4-12-24 @ 375MHz and 2.2V. I'm pretty sure its overheating because it ran Orthos blend test fine for about 2 hours then it stopped and it isn't the CPU. I opened the case and felt them and they are almost too hot to touch.

Yep, about to RMA 2 sets with them, hopefully when I get the replacements everything will be smooth. Crucial has kinda been on my bad side here lately.









Hey wire, you gonna be able to get those sent out tomm. or are ya gonna have to wait. Hope you get them back in a timely manner. My last RMA with them they sent them 2 day so that was kind of them.


----------



## cEvin Ki

yes, i just got a set back from crucial myself. their customer service was perfect. vanessa kellogg was my associate. they send an email upon receipt of your modules. and they do send those back 2-day fedex.

all i would suggest is to give them a few days, and make a phone call to see the status. someone had not given the release for mine, and once i called, they apologized and fixed it right there.

another thing...

i had the ddr2 800mhz 2x1GB kits. two of them. one set had a model number ending in .16FD5, while the other set had a .16FD3. the older set ended in 3. ironically, it was the newer set that had a bad module.

so i researched a bit, and found that the newer modules being made often had bad chips. they also look different than the older ones, as they don't have a two clips holding on the heat spreaders. the spreaders are held on by adhesive TIM.

i was ecstatic when the replacements arrived, and they were like my older ones and ended in '3'. work perfectly.

mine run at 1:1, 333FSB (q6600), at 3 3 3 8 2t. 4 modules too!

one other thing: ravin..... how in the world do you get yours to run 1t on that board? i have exactly the same board, and 1t will not even think about posting. at ANY speed or timings setting. i posted a bit further up trying to get dostoyevsky to offer any thoughts, as he also runs his at that command rate, and ALSO has our same board.


----------



## imapwnu

i quit the club i blew all four of mine


----------



## The_Rocker

*Just need to say that I am closing the detail thread as we cannot put in the time to keep updating the list.*

Carry on using this thread to compare RAM details and troubleshoot etc...


----------



## 18 is # 1

I'll be joining as soon as my *2x2GB 6400* *Crucial Ballistix* get here!

Brand Crucial
Series Ballistix
Model BL2KIT25664AA804
Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM
Tech Spec
Capacity 4GB(2 x 2GB)
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency 4
Timing 4-4-4-12
Voltage 2.2V
Heat Spreader Yes

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148183


----------



## radeonpro

cant wait to see the overclock result.


----------



## bleachigo

I was thinking about buying 2Gig Ballistix Tracers at the egg and do u guys think the new sets are still going to be Micron D9's?I ordered the regular Ballistix 1066 two weeks ago and they weren't D9's anymore.Are they doing this with the Tracers also,meaning using high density ram?And how about those new red one's?Anyone here have them?


----------



## The_Rocker

Peronsally I dont know what crucial are doing at the moment, but if you can find somewhere with quite a lot of stock, you may be in with a chance of getting D9's.

Even the newer ones still have decent chips, just not the same old d9's.


----------



## Kornowski

I've just ordered some Ballistix, 4GB to be exact to replace my PC5400 XMS2.

The default Voltage for this RAM is 2.2v, Right?

So, should I set my voltage in the BIOS to +0.4v, as I think it runs at 1.8v stock?
Or am I completely off? lol


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


I've just ordered some Ballistix, 4GB to be exact to replace my PC5400 XMS2.

The default Voltage for this RAM is 2.2v, Right?

So, should I set my voltage in the BIOS to +0.4v, as I think it runs at 1.8v stock?
Or am I completely off? lol


i see you took the plung and are getting rid of that 667 huh









i got mine at 2.1 and it runs fine at 860. whatever it sets as default just add the extra voltage to it. easy


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


i see you took the plung and are getting rid of that 667 huh









i got mine at 2.1 and it runs fine at 860. whatever it sets as default just add the extra voltage to it. easy


Yeah, I could only get to 2.5GHz with this RAM









Ok sure, is there a way that I can check the default voltage?

+Rep for the quick reply!


----------



## cEvin Ki

brace yourselves for a possible idiot question.....

my board auto volts the ram to precisely 2 volts, actual in the hardware monitor. way back when i first bought this ballistix ddr2 800 cas 4 stuff, i manually set it to 2.2 per mfg specification. memtest failed like there was no tomorrow, with ram and system at stock everything.

set it back to the 2.0 volts, perfectly fine (at any timing or speed). so.... i've run at that since, but two of my four sticks of 1GB had to be exchanged as i mentioned above. is it possible that too low a voltage would kill a stick? or is it luck of the draw?


----------



## cEvin Ki

i can take a hint guys.....later.


----------



## jaclipse

Love this ram. Gonna work on tightening the timings this weekend


----------



## johnny9794

whats going on with this CB Club thing?

had my CB for a bit now and they work, this is my first set of ddr2 ever, so i dunno how to compare fast from CB's to another brand of ddr2's.

so is there still a CB club or wha?

thanx.


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
I'll be joining as soon as my *2x2GB 6400* *Crucial Ballistix* get here!

Brand Crucial
Series Ballistix
Model BL2KIT25664AA804
Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM
Tech Spec
Capacity 4GB(2 x 2GB)
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency 4
Timing 4-4-4-12
Voltage 2.2V
Heat Spreader Yes

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148183

I just bought and installed a pair of these yesterday!









Does anyone have any overclocking results for the 2x2 kits?? All i have seen is 2x1 overclock results.

thx


----------



## smokinbonz

quick question for you experienced guys with the ballistics. I just got my rma back and i asked for the dual sided ram and i did in fact receive them. I was expecting the heatsinks with the clips but they are the same as the single sided ones taped on. so are they the the same ? not sure if they just changed the heatspeaders all together or what.

I have one more question with regard to the voltage they get. In windows i use the cpuz hardware monitorHWmonitor 0.96 or something. i assume this reads everything correct and you guys agree that the cpuz program gets the cpu voltage at least right, correct. What should the ram be set to. If i set my mobo to +5 v it will say 2.19-2.14 under load if i set it to +6 v it will be 2.25-2.2v is the extra .5 volt bad or its fine.

I dont think i burnt up the last set i think they were just defective or just crappy single sidedones, but since im asking questions figured id cover them all


----------



## Spud387

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


quick question for you experienced guys with the ballistics. I just got my rma back and i asked for the dual sided ram and i did in fact receive them. I was expecting the heatsinks with the clips but they are the same as the single sided ones taped on. so are they the the same ? not sure if they just changed the heatspeaders all together or what.


How do you know they are not one sided? I'll admit I am thinking the same thing. The pair I just bought do not have the clip yet I can see ram chips on both sides.


----------



## smokinbonz

I know they are one sided fromlooking at them. They have chips on both sides. Somewhere maybe in this thread there were pictures and it said the difference besides them was dual sided had clips on the spreaders and obviously chips on bith sides

Anyone can help with the voltage question i had . Right now running stock core speed and voltage with my ram set to +.5 it shows as 2.19 and when it is running orthos it will drop as low as 2.1 if i up it to .6 then it will run closer to 2.5v


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny9794*


whats going on with this CB Club thing?

had my CB for a bit now and they work, this is my first set of ddr2 ever, so i dunno how to compare fast from CB's to another brand of ddr2's.

so is there still a CB club or wha?

thanx.


Its taking too much time to do lists and keep them up to date and what not, so the CB club is now just this thread which you can use to post your ram details and discuss problems etc....

Just a help thread basically.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


I know they are one sided fromlooking at them. They have chips on both sides. Somewhere maybe in this thread there were pictures and it said the difference besides them was dual sided had clips on the spreaders and obviously chips on bith sides

Anyone can help with the voltage question i had . Right now running stock core speed and voltage with my ram set to +.5 it shows as 2.19 and when it is running orthos it will drop as low as 2.1 if i up it to .6 then it will run closer to 2.5v


You want to try and get your ram to be running near 2.2v.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spud387*


I just bought and installed a pair of these yesterday!









Does anyone have any overclocking results for the 2x2 kits?? All i have seen is 2x1 overclock results.

thx


The 2x2 ballistix kits are a new product and there has not been much time to test them.

The listed voltage for these are 2.2 volts.


----------



## The_Rocker

Has anyone had a mess about with the new kits?

I intend to get myself two kits in a couple of months for 8GB


----------



## Spud387

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Has anyone had a mess about with the new kits?

I intend to get myself two kits in a couple of months for 8GB










I won't have a chance to mess around with them till early April









So busy that I can't even take a day to do overclocking


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spud387*


I won't have a chance to mess around with them till early April









So busy that I can't even take a day to do overclocking










Ouch!


----------



## Kornowski

At the moment I have my RAM running at 800MHz with a 1:1 divider... do you think if I changed it to 2.5 (don't know what ratio that is?) and had it running at 1000Mhz, it'd be Ok...

Would I need 2.2v for that? at the moment I have 1.8v on the RAM!

Thanks!


----------



## The_Rocker

It may well be. There is only one way to find out.

Loosen up the timings a bit as well though.


----------



## Kornowski

I have it at 5-5-5-15, what timings would you suggest, and voltage? Thanks dude!

P.S. Do you play an LP?


----------



## Kornowski

Would it be bad to jump it right from 800 to 1000 MHz?


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Would it be bad to jump it right from 800 to 1000 MHz?

Anybody?


----------



## 18 is # 1

Go for it....worst thing that can happen is BSOD. Don't forget that it's rated at 2.2v


----------



## Kornowski

Ok sure, Thanks man!

So you think I should set it at 2.2v fof 1000MHz?


----------



## 18 is # 1

My 2x2GB sticks. No clip, double-sided, 8 modules per side.


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice! They the red ones?


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Nice! They the red ones?

Nope,yellow from the Egg on 3/6. I think red is only in Europe right now.


----------



## Blizzie

Hm guys. Is the top 120 mm fan in the front of the Antec 900 enough to cool 4 sticks of 1 GB Ballistix RAM? If I put my hand there I can feel the air blowing on the first stick but the 4th one in the back (nearest to CPU) doesn't really get any air.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Hm guys. Is the top 120 mm fan in the front of the Antec 900 enough to cool 4 sticks of 1 GB Ballistix RAM? If I put my hand there I can feel the air blowing on the first stick but the 4th one in the back (nearest to CPU) doesn't really get any air.










Can't tell you...mine haven't been worked enough to get warm yet.


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Just got a set of the dual sided ballistix. I'm very impressed so far. PC2-8000 @ 1000 4-3-3-4 2t 2.2v


----------



## ramodkk

Currently I have mine @ 800MHz, timings are at 4-4-4-12


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Hm guys. Is the top 120 mm fan in the front of the Antec 900 enough to cool 4 sticks of 1 GB Ballistix RAM? If I put my hand there I can feel the air blowing on the first stick but the 4th one in the back (nearest to CPU) doesn't really get any air.










My ballistix dont get hot, or even warm for that matter in my A900.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


My ballistix dont get hot, or even warm for that matter in my A900.


Alright thanks. I thought with a set of 4 sticks it would heat up.


----------



## Mad Bomber

Help me understand PLEASE 8500 2X1 gig balistics timings 5-5-5-15 one side are NFG on O/C and die fast? As also understood that going to 4+ won't work well on the EVGA780I?


----------



## killatoyota4569

Running Frequency: (1168 Mhz)
Timings: (5-5-5-12 - 2T)
Voltage: (2.0v)
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Bomber*


Help me understand PLEASE 8500 2X1 gig balistics timings 5-5-5-15 one side are NFG on O/C and die fast? As also understood that going to 4+ won't work well on the EVGA780I?


Eh?

You may just be unlucky enough to get a set of 8500's which are already at their oc limit.


----------



## Dismounted

I have my Tracers running 1057MHz at 5-4-4-3. And this is four sticks.









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...quad-pics.html


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dismounted*


I have my Tracers running 1057MHz at 5-4-4-3. And this is four sticks.









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...quad-pics.html


Now thats impressive for 4 sticks.

However, mine are doing 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12 with 4


----------



## Darius Silver

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)

Curious question, is there any other voltage on the MB that would effect Memory stability? This set up is stable @ 2.1 volts but I'm having no luck getting tighter timings with a higher DRAM volt. I was hoping to get 4-4-4-12.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)

Curious question, is there any other voltage on the MB that would effect Memory stability? This set up is stable @ 2.1 volts but I'm having no luck getting tighter timings with a higher DRAM volt. I was hoping to get 4-4-4-12.

The Northbridge Voltage may help you out. As the NB is what lets the RAM talk to the CPU.

Remember with 4 modules though, it puts a lot of stress on the NB when at high speeds.


----------



## becco

"DIMM slot" which is closer to CPU socket is better. I have small experience with them. My motherboard is DFI LanParty DK P35. Ballistix is always fail to run 1200 5-5-5-15 when I plug them in yellow slot 3 and 4, ... no matter how much voltage. Then tried with the orange slot 1 and 2, cheers ... my Ballistix running 1200 5-5-5-15 easily stable at 2.2V.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Well, I've had my 2x2GB Ballistix up to 1080, but my CPU won't let me past 3.8GHz stable.








I'm running there at 4-4-4-12


----------



## Ravin

Fried my D9GMH 2x1Gb for the second time. This time running underclocked @800MHz 3-3-3-8 1T at the stock 2.2V. They were great while they lasted. Time for an RMA.....any takers for what crucial ships me send a PM.


----------



## bleachigo

Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1182Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.275v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Was bored and played around with my set of single sided PC2 8500 Ballistix which i got from newegg about 2 months ago.Got it to pass 24hour Memtest @1182Mhz as you can see from pics.1200Mhz bootable and was Memtest stable for about 10 hours until my lady hit the ESC button cause she wanted to hear some music







So i retested for a second time and stable for 7 hours until i had some errors.Then i decided to it a third time and in 5 hours errors popped up again.Kinda weird how errors popped up soner and sooner the more i tested it at 1200Mhz.All these tests was done @2.275v.I'll probably try putting more voltage so i can pass 1200Mhz stable.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bleachigo*


Type: DDR2 PC2-8500
Frequency: 1182Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.275v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)

Was bored and played around with my set of single sided PC2 8500 Ballistix which i got from newegg about 2 months ago.Got it to pass 24hour Memtest @1182Mhz as you can see from pics.1200Mhz bootable and was Memtest stable for about 10 hours until my lady hit the ESC button cause she wanted to hear some music







So i retested for a second time and stable for 7 hours until i had some errors.Then i decided to it a third time and in 5 hours errors popped up again.Kinda weird how errors popped up soner and sooner the more i tested it at 1200Mhz.All these tests was done @2.275v.I'll probably try putting more voltage so i can pass 1200Mhz stable.


That descrease in the times its stable for probably means you shouldn't push it any further.


----------



## OCec3

Hey, you didn't include the Crucial Ballistix RED version.


----------



## Voidsplit

Is the 2x2gb Ballistix Tracers better than buying 4x1gb?, and also if you am using 2gb modules do i put 2gb in one channel and 2gb in the other? or do i just use one channel?


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voidsplit* 
Is the 2x2gb Ballistix Tracers better than buying 4x1gb?, and also if you am using 2gb modules do i put 2gb in one channel and 2gb in the other? or do i just use one channel?

2 Dimms are usually easier to OC than 4. Less voltage on the northbridge.


----------



## 18 is # 1

My 2x2GBs are down to 850 @ 4-4-3-11 2.1v.


----------



## The_Rocker

My 4 x 1GB PC8500 are running nice @ 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12 which I am leaving them at.


----------



## sgdude

4x1gb crucial ballistix ddr2 800 4-4-4-12-2T (havent tried 1T) @1.8V


----------



## sgdude

it would be better ro get 2x2gb, but i already had 2gb, which i bought 8 months ago, and last month, I added 2 more gb for $30 AR w/ free shipping! (i payed $80 + $5 s/h AR for the first pair). but my second pair are single sided sticks, and wont clock as high, but 4gb of slightly slower ram is better than 2gb of slightly faster ram.

on my 650i, i have the the sticks in this order: new stick, old stick, new stick, old stick. the first pair is in one color of slots, the second pair is in another color of slots.


----------



## mothow

Are the 2x2gb Ballistix double or single sided?

I need a set Of Ballstix PC2 8500's the ones without the clips but are double sided 16FD5 to go with my other set. If any knows were i can get these please let me know.Also i have a set of the single sided Tracers [email protected] 8500's and im not all that happy with them.They will not run cas4 at over 860.But they do run 1165 at [email protected]

I have


----------



## sgdude

i dont know, i was wondering the same thing, they might have to be dual sided, because if they were single sided, they would have to use 256mb ram chips, which are kinda rare (i think). but i am not really sure, but i would still go with 2x2. the single sided sticks still work, btw, my set is ok, it just doenst oc as well as the first set, but i dont do any cpu oc'ing, so i dont know how it would affect that, but ive heard its harder to oc with 4 sticks than 2.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothow* 
Are the 2x2gb Ballistix double or single sided?

I need a set Of Ballstix PC2 8500's the ones without the clips but are double sided 16FD5 to go with my other set. If any knows were i can get these please let me know.Also i have a set of the single sided Tracers [email protected] 8500's and im not all that happy with them.They will not run cas4 at over 860.But they do run 1165 at [email protected]

I have

Ballistix don't come in 8500 2x2. However the new 6400's come 2x2 CL4 and are double sided without clips. I've had mine to 1080 MHz but now run them at 860 4-4-3-11 because my CPU doesn't like higher FSBs. Here is the 2x2GB Ballistix thread:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...gb-thread.html


----------



## 18 is # 1

On the 2x2GB, evidently some have clips...

www.priceguidenetwork.com edit (sorry won't take the link)

And some don't....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...Desktop+Memory

*That priceguide.com place has 2x2GB Tracers and Red.*


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Help...

I've 2 kits of 2*1GB DDR2 from Crucial. One kit Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC5300 CL3 and One Kit Crucial Ballistix PC6400 CL4... I've Win Vista Business 32Bits and when i'm with the 2 kits together i've BSOD's all the way and the system reboots, says that some file from the System files is missed...

Anyone knows what's going On?!?!


----------



## mothow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Ballistix don't come in 8500 2x2. However the new 6400's come 2x2 CL4 and are double sided without clips. I've had mine to 1080 MHz but now run them at 860 4-4-3-11 because my CPU doesn't like higher FSBs. Here is the 2x2GB Ballistix thread:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...gb-thread.html

Yeah i know.I never asked if they did.I was just stating i need another set of PC2 8500 Ballistix 2x1gb.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
On the 2x2GB, evidently some have clips...

www.priceguidenetwork.com edit (sorry won't take the link)

And some don't....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...Desktop+Memory

on priceguidebetwirj they showed picture with clip but i recently bought from them they dont have clips on them just to let u know. i dont think crucial are making 2x2 kit with clips.


----------



## Cody1174

Hate to poop the party, but I have had 6 sticks die in the past 9 months. Could be something Im doing, but I just think the latest sticks made are failing. I don't touch voltages and mever went over 1067 and they die... Maybe a house wiring problem? surges??


----------



## mothow

Well ive never had a crucial module die on me.Now OCZ i had 6 sets of the Gold PC2 8800's die and i had to rma them .I only bought the orignal set.Also they had the heatspreads like the new crucials(no clips and thermaltaped on to the chips).I think when i was installing the modules i was breaking the chips away from the PCB.Because i havent had 1 set of DDR2 die on me with the clip on heatspreaders


----------



## sgdude

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 1.8v
Memory Size: 4GB (4 * 1GB)


----------



## The_Rocker

My 4gb of PC2 8500 seems to be overheating when run at 2.2v now









If it stops running at 2.1v then I am going to RMA


----------



## wierdo124

Ballistix Tracers.

DDR2 PC2-6400
800MHz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2
Memory Size: 2GB (2x1GB)


----------



## 18 is # 1

My 2x2GB are lighting up the screen with Memtest errors. The Egg is refunding them. Think I'll try something else.


----------



## The_Rocker

I don't know what is happening with crucial.... they are going backwards....

If you look at this thread from when it started to now (the 80 something pages)... You can see when people's memory started breaking....

I don't even know what state my modules are in.... They were getting rather hot at 2.2v so I have employed an Antec SpotCooler.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


I don't know what is happening with crucial.... they are going backwards....

If you look at this thread from when it started to now (the 80 something pages)... You can see when people's memory started breaking....

I don't even know what state my modules are in.... They were getting rather hot at 2.2v so I have employed an Antec SpotCooler.


Again, I think it's the heat spreader design. The clips at the top put uneven pressure on the sinks, and the TIM and sink tear away from the ICs on the side opposite of the clip over time. I wish they would use an epoxy resin and fin design like those found on the Corsair Dominator/XMS series or Patriot Vipers. Yea, that's the ticket, cut cost by ditching the LED and put better thermal solutions on!


----------



## Darkvette

Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2-800
Running Frequency: 1100MHz
Timings (Still working on them): 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (2x2GB)

I'm still workin' on the timings, but just got the chips in tonight so still have lotsa time to play around with them














.


----------



## Ravin

Just recieved my RMA from Crucial. I got Part# BL12864AA1005 Batch# CL111ZK48; 128Mx64 DDR2 PC2/8000 2X1Gb 1000MHz 5-5-5-15 2.20V; *DOUBLE SIDED D9GMH*

It's my 3rd set.....lets hope they don't pop when I test them out.


----------



## PCModifiers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkvette*


Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2-800
Running Frequency: 1100MHz
Timings (Still working on them): 5-5-5-15 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (2x2GB)

I'm still workin' on the timings, but just got the chips in tonight so still have lotsa time to play around with them














.



Sorry but I am new at this... is that a pretty good result from them?

I am after some 2X2GB sticks myself

Which ones are you using?

http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AA804
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AR804
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AL804


----------



## Darkvette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCModifiers* 
Sorry but I am new at this... is that a pretty good result from them?

I am after some 2X2GB sticks myself

Which ones are you using?

http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AA804
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AR804
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AL804

I'm using the BL2KIT25664AA804, u'r first link.

No problem, it's alright to be n00 at this. Everyone is n00 at some point, so no worries.

DDR2-800 OCing to 1100, is quite good. I was gonna go for some DDR2-1066 Stix, but found out that most anything above DDR2-800 is just super OC'd 800 stix anyway, so why pay more $$ for something that can do the same thing and costs less $$? They're a little shakey @ 1100MHz, but run rock solid @ 1066. Much better than the GeIL Ultra DDR2-800 stix that I had. From now on, I'm going Crucial all the way. You gotta luv the quality of these things.


----------



## DARK_A3R0

Just want to join the club and say my Ballistix tracers kick ass









Ballistix Tracer 2 2x1gb 1066mhz *cool fashing lights woo hoo!*


----------



## xHassassin

Guys, I'm thinking of getting these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076
Is it easy to overclock them to 1000MHz+?


----------



## Darkvette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xHassassin* 
Guys, I'm thinking of getting these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148076
Is it easy to overclock them to 1000MHz+?

Sounds good. Crucial is beast at memory. My Ballistix cruise easily to 1066MHz. I got them up to 1100, but it wasn't very stable. Even got them down to 5-5-5-15 1T for a little while but again, wasn't stable.


----------



## usman_hussain1987

Tracers at 4-4-4-12 2N @ DDR 800. getting ready to overclock the ram after im done with my cpu. the lights are goin crazy!!!!!!


----------



## usman_hussain1987

getting DDR2 at 1t is a result and a half. i got my OCZ to 1T stable but i find that Crucial have better results all around when stable.


----------



## OCec3

Type: DDR2-PC2-6400
Frequency: 800 MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-18
Voltage: 1.8v
Memory Size: 4096MB (3072MB Effective)


----------



## RoadRashed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Just recieved my RMA from Crucial. I got Part# BL12864AA1005 Batch# CL111ZK48; 128Mx64 DDR2 PC2/8000 2X1Gb 1000MHz 5-5-5-15 2.20V; *DOUBLE SIDED D9GMH*

It's my 3rd set.....lets hope they don't pop when I test them out.


Are they fairly quick with replacements? I've been having problems recently and spent the last week testing my (4) sticks in various setups. All 4, pairs, one at a time. Would still get some hardware failures when I tried to run Prime95 blend tests.... I FINALLY caught the little bastard causing the problems (I hope). Even though each stick has run at least 12 hours in memtest86 solo with no errors, 12+ hours with all 4 running, 12+ hours in various pairs..........I FINALLY got a hit this morning.















What a pain in the ass it's been....pretty sad how happy I was when I saw the failure though.









The weird thing is that I let the same stick restart the test and run for a few hours and it was fine. I left it running again in a different slot when I left the house this morning just to see if I could get it to F up again.

I guess I'm in no real hurry to get it replaced since XP doesn't even recognize all 4GB anyway....just curious if this process is going to take weeks or months.


----------



## johnny9794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoadRashed* 
since XP doesn't even recognize all 4GB anyway

tis wha 64 bit is for.


----------



## RoadRashed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnny9794* 
tis wha 64 bit is for.

I've thought about it....just seems to be too many headaches to deal with from what I've read. I have no desire to go to Vista right now either. Maybe one day.


----------



## carl25

i think my 2x2gb kit is dying


----------



## The_Rocker

I am sad to say I am selling my 4 x 1GB ballistix PC2 8500 in favour of some new 2 x 2GB Ballistic PC2 6400 tracer...

4x1GB is putting too much stress on my NB and causing me to crash sometimes.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoadRashed*


Are they fairly quick with replacements? ....just curious if this process is going to take weeks or months.


I usally have my replacement within one week of sending it off via ground shipping (1-2 days by USPS, 1day UPS/FEDEx from Portland OR). Crucial has always return shipped to me via 3-day buisness UPS, usually one day after recieving my return. The only time I had a problem was when UPS changed my shipping address, adding one week to the delivery time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


I am sad to say I am selling my 4 x 1GB ballistix PC2 8500 in favour of some new 2 x 2GB Ballistic PC2 6400 tracer...

4x1GB is putting too much stress on my NB and causing me to crash sometimes.


Bummer man. Are those double sided GMH or GCT modules you have there?


----------



## scottath

Anyone got stable settings for the 6400 2gb kit 4-4-4-12 for the Rampage [P5E with rampage bios]
I have no clue where to start with all the options available


----------



## Ravin

I ran my RMA replacement 2x1Gb PC8000 Ballistix a few days, 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 @2.10V. They ran just fine. They also did 800MHz 3-3-3-8 2T @2.1V (1T not tested yet....) Pulled them out to put in 2x2Gb sticks, and looked at the heat spreaders. The TIM and HS are pulling away from the some of the ICs, directly under the clips and at the very ends.

I'll be shelving these sticks in favor of a 4Gb kit. I've tried to find a good 2x2Gb kit, so far I have not found one that I'm happy with. I'm taking my chances on a 4x1Gb PC8500 5-5-5-15 2.2V Kingston HyperX kit that features Micron ICs- either D9GKX or D9GMH. If they pass memtest at stock settings, the stock heat spreaders are coming off and will be replaced with TT Spirit RS. With a little luck and maybe some VNB I'll see the same wicked sick timings @800MHz or near 1200MHz DDR.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
I usally have my replacement within one week of sending it off via ground shipping (1-2 days by USPS, 1day UPS/FEDEx from Portland OR). Crucial has always return shipped to me via 3-day buisness UPS, usually one day after recieving my return. The only time I had a problem was when UPS changed my shipping address, adding one week to the delivery time.

Bummer man. Are those double sided GMH or GCT modules you have there?

My new kit seems to have chips on both sides. My older PC2 8500 kits was the D9GMH as well.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
My new kit seems to have chips on both sides. My older PC2 8500 kits was the D9GMH as well.

I did not see that you got a 2x2Gb kit. Those are definitely double sided. Is that the older version or the new red one, and how are the spreaders mounted? Do you have some benchies yet?


----------



## horace01

HELP!!

Just built a new system with GA-P35-DS3L + Q6600 + 2 X 1 Gig Crucial Balistix PC2 8500
CPU-z only recognizes RAM as PC-2-6400
I have the sticks in slot 2 and 4. Same results with slot 1 and 3.
I believe the setting need to be changed in the bios manually so would appreciate some advice.

Bios suggests 1066MHz and DRAM voltage 2.2

Thanks in advance.
























Edit: Never mind. After reading my oen post I've seen what the problem is!!


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


I did not see that you got a 2x2Gb kit. Those are definitely double sided. Is that the older version or the new red one, and how are the spreaders mounted? Do you have some benchies yet?


I got the black tracers instead of the more expensive red ones. They dont have clips holding the heatspreaders on so I am assuming they are new.

I havent pushed anything yet. But as I am trying to get 11.5k in Vantage its time to do so


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


I got the black tracers instead of the more expensive red ones. They dont have clips holding the heatspreaders on so I am assuming they are new.

I havent pushed anything yet. But as I am trying to get 11.5k in Vantage its time to do so










Nice. I hope the new heat spreader design helps out with the failure rate at stock settings. Still 800MHz 4-4-4-12 is pretty gosh darn good for 2x2Gb sticks. What kind of BW/Latency you getting?

I pulled the heat spreaders off my 2x1Gb PC8000 kit, really easy to do actually. One actually just fell off. The TIM tape they used is layered with some kind of woven material- I think Nylon. They are definitely D9GMH- you can read it on some of the ICs, most of the markings are stamped out with "BALLISTIX" over them.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Nice. I hope the new heat spreader design helps out with the failure rate at stock settings. Still 800MHz 4-4-4-12 is pretty gosh darn good for 2x2Gb sticks. What kind of BW/Latency you getting?

I pulled the heat spreaders off my 2x1Gb PC8000 kit, really easy to do actually. One actually just fell off. The TIM tape they used is layered with some kind of woven material- I think Nylon. They are definitely D9GMH- you can read it on some of the ICs, most of the markings are stamped out with "BALLISTIX" over them.


I have run a good few vantage runs @ 1000Mhz 5-5-5-15 stock 2.2v


----------



## jph1589

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horace01*


HELP!!

Just built a new system with GA-P35-DS3L + Q6600 + 2 X 1 Gig Crucial Balistix PC2 8500
CPU-z only recognizes RAM as PC-2-6400
I have the sticks in slot 2 and 4. Same results with slot 1 and 3.
I believe the setting need to be changed in the bios manually so would appreciate some advice.

Bios suggests 1066MHz and DRAM voltage 2.2

Thanks in advance.
























Edit: Never mind. After reading my oen post I've seen what the problem is!!


All 8500s are just hand picked 6400s. They all look exactly like what you showed in cpuz. Set the voltage on them to 2.2 and leave them right where they are. They look fine.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


I have run a good few vantage runs @ 1000Mhz 5-5-5-15 stock 2.2v


The only 2 other 2x2Gb kits that I have been able to run anywhere near those settings are the Patriot PC6400LLK 4-4-4-12 2.2V, and the Patriot Viper PC8500 5-5-5-15 2.3V. The LLk did 1000MHz 5-5-5-18 @ 2.2V, and the Vipers 5-5-5-15 at 2.3V (and they won't do 1066MHz as rated). Both sets do 800 MHz 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1V

My 4x1Gb Micron D9GKX kit should be here sometime today. I have a dollar says they do the stock 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 @2.1-2.2V, 800MHz [email protected] 2.0V, and 800MHz 3-3-3-8 @2.2V if my NB lets me. Another dollar says they are overclockable. Abe Lincolon says they outperform every 2x2Gb kit that I have tried.

No actual bets will be taken....just a manner of speech.


----------



## The_Rocker

Well I am going to try for 1066Mhz now.

I don't intend to exceed 2.2v though.


----------



## The_Rocker

*LOOK AT THIS!!!!*

1066Mhz

5-5-5-15 2T (I havn't tried tightening the timings yet)

2.2v

Now this is going well for a 2 x 2GB PC2 6400 kit









Let me see how high I can get the frequency then try tightening down the timings.


----------



## Ravin

Extremely well indeed. This is a ray of hope for Crucial in the storm of RMAs. Do you have BW/Latency benchies for those settings?


----------



## The_Rocker

*MUHAHAHHAA OMG!*

Still at 2.2v 5-5-5-15 but now with 1100Mhz!


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Extremely well indeed. This is a ray of hope for Crucial in the storm of RMAs. Do you have BW/Latency benchies for those settings?


Whats a BW/Latency bench? link me plz?


----------



## Kornowski

What's the likely hood that my Ballistix would do 1000MHz?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Whats a BW/Latency bench? link me plz?


Bandwidth and latency- Most usually in Everest(Cache and Memory Benchmark), sometimes Sandra. Some versions of Memtest will give you the SDR Bandwidth instead of DDR.

And 1100MHz on 2x2Gb FTW! Have they passed a run of Memtest?


----------



## The_Rocker

Havent done any memtesting yet but will do!

Time to do that everest bench.


----------



## The_Rocker

Heres my everest bench, is it any good?

Time to do a couple of memtest passes.


----------



## Dismounted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
What's the likely hood that my Ballistix would do 1000MHz?

100% - It's in the SPD, so why not?


----------



## Machinegod

I just bought a kit of 2x2 Tracers red, that was before I was aware of the "Ballistix angry mob" The store has a 14 days return period and I was wondering how the 2x2 holds up. Has there been many errors/rmas with them, or is it mostly on 1 GB sticks? The problem sticks in this thread seems to be the 1GBs

I was thinking of switching them to a 2x2 Corsair XMS2 DHX cl 4 kit, any thoughts?


----------



## The_Rocker

I havent heard of any problems with the 2 x 2GB kits...

If you read back a few posts you will see that I am running mine at 1100Mhz!

Havent hit the limit yet.


----------



## Machinegod

Yeah I read that, and they do look nice. Still you get a bit worried of all the talk and the RMA stories


----------



## Kornowski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dismounted* 
100% - It's in the SPD, so why not?

Sorry, What does SPD mean?


----------



## The_Rocker

I had a 4 x 1GB kit and they never broke, I sold them.

Anyway I bluescreen when loading into windows with 1140 so I am back to 1100Mhz and lowering the timings.

1100Mhz (5-4-4-15) so far!


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Heres my everest bench, is it any good?

Time to do a couple of memtest passes.

Any good? That's phenominal! over 10K MB/s read and 53ns latency! Best I could do with my 2x1 kit was 8900Mb/s 45ns @ 800 3-3-3-8 or 9200Mb/s 58ns 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 (Memtest stable). 1100MHz 5-5-5-15 was around 9600Mb/s 50ns, but not stable.


----------



## The_Rocker

Pretty good I take it then.

Time to bench again at 5-4-4-15


----------



## The_Rocker

Ok, here is my bench at:

1100Mhz 5-4-4-15


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kornowski*


Sorry, What does SPD mean?










Serial Presence Detect

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Ok, here is my bench at:

1100Mhz 5-4-4-15


You're rapidly approaching the memory performance of an AMD system


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


You're rapidly approaching the memory performance of an AMD system










O HELL NO!!!!!! DOWNCLOCK DOWNCLOCK DOWNCLOCK!!!!

LOL...

I think I have found the frequency I intend to stay at...

Will work on timings over time... Currently working fine at 5-4-4-15.


----------



## Ravin

I got that Kingston HyperX PC8500 5-5-5-15 2.2V 4x1Gb kit this afternoon and popped it in. Much to my suprise, they did 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 and 800MHz 4-4-4-12 @ 2.00V, memtest stable.







Not characteristic of any Micron D9 that I have ever tested, usually they need 2.10-2.20V. Additionally, the sub-timings were more agressively set at stock, actually they are set tighter than the last set after serious tweaking.









Pulled off the heat spreaders and found, contrary to Kingston's spec sheet and rep's best guess, they have Elpida -8E-E ICs.

That's fine by me if they do their stock speed/timings at or below stock voltage. I'll start a new thread once results are in for OCability and benchmarks.


----------



## The_Rocker

What you class as memtest stable?

I ran 3 and a bit passes with memtest86+ on my 2 x 2GB kit at 1080Mhz 5-4-4-15 2T and nothing bad happened...

Does that mean its stable at these settings?


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


What you class as memtest stable?

I ran 3 and a bit passes with memtest86+ on my 2 x 2GB kit at 1080Mhz 5-4-4-15 2T and nothing bad happened...

Does that mean its stable at these settings?


If it will pass a full run of Memtest 86, I'd call it stable. This is about 1.5 hours with 4Gb, 90 minutes with 2Gb. If you are really stringent about stability go for an overnight run. If it errors you will know, it will even tell you which stick generated the errors.

For a "benchmark stable" Memtest run tests 1-4 (4Gb, 30 min), and for "probably stable" also test 5 & 6 (4Gb, 1 hr).


----------



## The_Rocker

Well I ran 3 and a bit passes which took about 1hr 30 mins or more and it didn't error.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Well I ran 3 and a bit passes which took about 1hr 30 mins or more and it didn't error.

I'd call that stable


----------



## The_Rocker

Good.... Might do it at 1100Mhz tommorrow


----------



## bitmonx

Hmmm, I tried to read about RAM but somehow it is just too confusing to completely understand it at the moment. So please can someone tell me if I am doing this the right way..............

Right now I am running my E8400 unlinked at 1666FSB, DDR 833. Is this 1:1?
DRAM is set to 2.21 Volt. Timing is set to 5-5-5-12-2T. All other stuff is set to Auto. I have not the slightest clue what these mean and what they do. In my P5N-D I have tRRD, tRC, tWR, tWTR, tREF, tRD, tRFC & Actual Latency on Auto.
Is this correct?
Other info: VCore 1.31875, HT 1.52, NB 1.54 & SB 1.52.

If I set the timings to 4-4-4-12-2T and set the FSB to more than 800 I get a constant beep on boot and it won't post.

Could someone please tell me what I can do with my mobo? What would be the ideal settings for a medium to high OC? I have reached a dead end don't know how to go on.....


----------



## horace01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jph1589* 
All 8500s are just hand picked 6400s. They all look exactly like what you showed in cpuz. Set the voltage on them to 2.2 and leave them right where they are. They look fine.

Yep, found that out after I put up my post.

Thanks for the reply though. Always good to have a second opinion.

Just for anybody elses reference - MB is a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L with F7 bios. Voltage was correctly set at 2.2 automatically.


----------



## Ravin

Hey guys, just thought I'd share these.

Micron D9CGT, D9GKX, D9GMH IC spec sheet. They are rated DDR 800 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8V/2.3Vmax 85C max temp.

Micron D9HNL spec sheet. Infamous "2x2Gb PC6400 and single sided 2x1Gb PC8500 with sudden death syndrome" Rated DDR 667 CL4 and CL5, same voltage and temps.

Real PC8500 CL7 rated ICs, NOT overclocked PC6400!


----------



## The_Rocker

Hmmm.... Interesting bit about CL7 rated not being OC'ed PC2 6400.

I am loving this RAM kit, 1080Mhz passes 8 memtest runs. 5-4-4-15.

It does 1100Mhz as well but I need to wait for a motherboard haha.


----------



## mothow

Love my Crucials.I have 3 sets


----------



## Stiz99

i haven't get time to oc my computer yet. but i tried to run the ram to spec, it can't even hit 400mzh? wut is going on? when i did memtest86+, it showed 400mzh tho. I did set the voltage to 2.2v
did i do something wrong? my mobo is abit kn9 sli. running vista os


----------



## The_Rocker

Can you set the FSB/DRAM ratio or unlink it and set the RAM to 800?


----------



## dmhnc

ATM my Ballistix PC2-6400 2x1gb are running at 845MHz, 5-5-5-15, 1:1.25 ratio at 1.9v

I recently reinstalled them after my Mushkin Redline died. I've tried to run at higher speed with default 4-4-4-12 timings but were unstable at 1.9v. I'll try again with more voltage. I know these are suppose to take 2.2v right? What is the max voltage?

BTW I've bought 2 2x1gb Ballistix PC2-8500 kits (double sided) from an OCN member that I should be getting first of the week.


----------



## The_Rocker

Set them to 2.2v, it is the stock voltage.

My old PC2 8500 kit ran 1066Mhz 4-4-4-12


----------



## scottath

And if you are running them at 1.9v+ you should try and get some active cooling for them - otherwise they cook [read: Dead]


----------



## Voo^

Currently Running a

PC2-5300 667 Ballistix set @

552mhz x2 = 1104mhz @ 2.28v

5-5-5-15 2T

Had a bit of a fsb hole between 880 and 900, so I bumped them up a bit


----------



## The_Rocker

Nice, CPU Z memory screens?


----------



## Kidem

I got 2x1GB Crucial Ballistic DDR2 8500


----------



## RoadRashed

Either this RAM is complete crap....or something else is going on with my rig. I have NEVER had this much trouble with memory before... I'm about to give up on the Ballistix stuff and spend more money to get a stable system. Issues posted here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...oard-help.html


----------



## The Fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoadRashed*


Either this RAM is complete crap....or something else is going on with my rig. I have NEVER had this much trouble with memory before... I'm about to give up on the Ballistix stuff and spend more money to get a stable system. Issues posted here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...oard-help.html











Yes it is complete crap. I am so happy I have got rid of the shoddy crap Crucial sell.


----------



## Kidem

Anyone OC Crucial Ballistic 8500 on a ASUS p5e BOARD? im trying to get fast timings but cant get it to post when i change them, trying to see what voltage someone elsed used to OC and get faster timings on the memory

http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/1278/cpuzmemhg4.png


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidem* 
Anyone OC Crucial Ballistic 8500 on a ASUS p5e BOARD? im trying to get fast timings but cant get it to post when i change them, trying to see what voltage someone elsed used to OC and get faster timings on the memory

http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/1278/cpuzmemhg4.png

I managed to run 4-4-4-12 @ 1066Mhz with only the stock 2.2v.

But this was with the old type of PC2-8500 modules and I had quite a lucky set.


----------



## wierdo124

Guys, check out the social group i started for us
The Ballistix Club


----------



## The_Rocker

^^ Go join the group guys. I can't maintain this thread anymore.


----------



## Elev8rSh0es

2x1 GB tracers 800

horrid single sided versions

5-5-5-18 at 800 2t

not 4-4-4-12 stable please help

2.2v


----------



## The_Rocker

What FSB you running and whats your NB volts?


----------



## Deviyl

I've got two ballistix 800s in my box now and two 1066s on their way.

I tried clocking up my 800s to 1066 5-5-5-15 @2.2V and they're not stable. Won't pass superpi, prime95, or memtest.

Do I have to up anything else to get them stable?

This is what my voltages look like (all stock) except RAM which is at the specified 2.2V


----------



## The_Rocker

No, they most likely will not run 1066Mhz.

Its a shame that the quality of ballistix RAM is going down down and down.


----------



## Deviyl

Why won't they run 1066? 
I've seen people getting their 800s over 1200.. 
I've got the older double sided modules.

Edit: I'm looking now and I see them getting as high as 1040 with timings at 4-4-4-12.. so I know they'll go higher at 5-5-5-15..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcstats review*

The Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400 DDR2 memory really impressed with its overclocking abilities! With 4-4-4-12 timings, the memory hit a very nice 1060 MHz clock speed. Loosening up the timings allowed it to break the 1100 MHz mark.


So why can't mine go? =\\


----------



## DaftFully17

Ballistix Ram > Anything else

I'll edit my specs when I get home


----------



## Deviyl

DaftFully17: Do you have your ballistix overclocked? Why do you think I can't get my 800s up to 1066?

If you don't mind, could you have a look at my other topic about it and see what I might be doing wrong.. I've got some screenshots of my bios settings there.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...lp-please.html

Thanks


----------



## SacredChaos

Crucial Ballistix 1GB (2 x 512MB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800


----------



## Duckkie

*Type:* DDR3 PC16000
*Frequency:* 2000Mhz
*Timings: *9-9-9-28 2T
*Voltage:* 1.9v
*Memory Size:* 2GB (1 * 2GB)


----------



## TheGoat Eater

**ALSO**
*Type:* DDR3 PC16000
*Frequency:* 2000Mhz
*Timings:* 9-9-9-28 2T
*Voltage:* 1.9v
*Memory Size:* 2GB (2x1GB)

*Running at:*
*Frequency:* 1600Mhz
*Timings:* 6-6-6-16 1T P1+P2 enabled
*Voltage:* 2v


----------



## MCBrown.CA

4X1GB Ballistix Tracers

Type: PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB (4x1GB)

Running at:
Frequency: 1143Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.2v


----------



## Coco10

CRUCIAL Ballistix 2GB 2x1GB 800MHz 
DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
4-4-4-12
2.2V SLI-Ready

i overclocked it to [email protected]







timing 5.5.5.18


----------



## Rick Arter

Crucial Ballistix 4-5 months old Results so far 1 week of testing:

Type: DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

800MHz 2.15v 4-4-4-9-3-30-6-3-3
900MHz 2.25v 4-5-5-15-3-35-6-3-3
1168MHz 2.25v 5-5-5-15-3-42-6-3-3


----------



## ail45

Just got mine









2x1gb Crucial Tracer

Type: PC2-8500
Frequency: 1066Mhz
Timings: 5-5-5-15 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2gb (2x1gb)


----------



## SD14

Currently:
Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2, PC 6400
Running Frequency: 800Mhz (1:1)
Timings: 4-4-4-5 -12
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 * 1GB)


----------



## PizzaMan

These new single-sided sticks are suck crap. I'm on my sixth RMA with Crucail. Prbly will not be buying anymore of their DDR2.


----------



## PizzaMan

Talked with Crucial for about 45 mins today. They are RMAing all for of my BL12864AL80.8FE5 for the newer BL12864AL80A.8FE5. The "A" version is 2.0V and the replacement for the bad 2.2v single-sided that is out there now. Hopefully these will last, but only time will tell.

The service rep. admitted to me that they have hads lots of prblems with the 2.2v single-sided sticks. I'm giving Crucial one last chance.


----------



## Kilzon

I'm done with Ballistix. I'm tired of RMA'ing them every 4 months due to them crapping out using 2.2v. I have 2 dead sets right here in front of me that Crucial is now balking about replacing becuase it's the 'third RMA'.

What a load of $$%#.

Sad part is that I have been using Crucial ram for 10 years in ALL my machines. And they are complaining about replacing these? I'm done with them for good now. Too bad too.

Get GSkill PI 1100Mhz sticks. They are rated to run at 1.9v and so far I love them. And I bet they last a LOT longer too.


----------



## scottath

if you run the ram at 2.2v without a fan cooling them - they will die.
the crucial sticks will run at there rated speed at less than the full 2.2v anyhow
I have had mine for coming up on 3yrs - always had a fan on them and i have not had one problem


----------



## F3t1sh

Ok ***... All my settings are at stock and I still get errors within 2 seconds of testing... LAME!

Now to RMA 4 sticks...


----------



## Marin

This is why I refuse to OC my Tracers. I have four sticks of double sided tracers and don't want to fry them.


----------



## Kilzon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


if you run the ram at 2.2v without a fan cooling them - they will die.
the crucial sticks will run at there rated speed at less than the full 2.2v anyhow
I have had mine for coming up on 3yrs - always had a fan on them and i have not had one problem


They should package them with a fan then. Or not sell sticks at 2.2v that can't handle it. If I'm not mistaken the official DDR2 spec is 1.8v so all the manufacturers selling sticks for over that are just taking a risk of them being RMA'd. Hey I'm all about fans both my rigs sound like airplanes and I have 90mm fans blowing right on the ram on both my machines.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilzon*


And they are complaining about replacing these? I'm done with them for good now. Too bad too.


Are they complaining or did they ask you to call them. They want you to call them because if they send you the new 2.0v version they don't want you running them with any 2.2v version. I reacting the same way at first. I have two 2GB kits and have kept one on RMA for about 5 months now. I get one back and RMA the others. :/ They are sending me the new 2.0v version and if they die I'm not gonna touch anymore Crucial DDR2.

If you are on RMA I would request the 2.0v version. The service tech at Crucial said they should run fine at 1.9v.


----------



## pifive

do you have the new kind of kits? the ones without the clamps? or you using the old ones?


----------



## Kilzon

The RMAs they keep replacing are the double-sided old versions. So far they haven't sent me any of the newer ones.

I'm going to try to RMA both sets of these now, but I've already ordered GSkill 1100s to replace the latest set that died. We'll see how long they last lol.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilzon*


The RMAs they keep replacing are the double-sided old versions. So far they haven't sent me any of the newer ones.

I'm going to try to RMA both sets of these now, but I've already ordered GSkill 1100s to replace the latest set that died. We'll see how long they last lol.



They do not carry the double-sided anymore.


----------



## pifive

They do.. and they are awesome.. I have a 2gb kit of the old ones and a 2 gb kit of the new ones... THe problem with the old ones was that when they got to you some of them didnt have a great contact with the TIM on the chips. I avoided burning mines by pressing the sticks with a book or firm with hands.. The new ones doesnt have clamps they are wider and they are robust. I highly recommend. Also don not go over 2.1 for 24/7 use.. if you wanna break speed records go 2.2 even 2.4 but the idea is to have a fast machine for everyday use. Let me know I can post a picture of those 2 different sticks.


----------



## PizzaMan

I talked to them on the phone this Monday and they do not have double-sided in inventory.


----------



## rhkcommander959

i have some tracers 4x512mb ddr500 that would do 580 cl 2.5

ddr600 was fun bragging rights, the memory controller on my opty 165 didnt like to go much higher though







:swearing:

any good 2x2gb tracers that oc well???


----------



## MNiceGuy

I'll be sending in my 2x2 of Tracer Red sometime next week. Of my last three builds (myself and other people), all three were crippled or unstable due to bad Ballistix. At least the last set I'll ever buy was the special red one


----------



## Blackwater11

Gentlemen.. 
Here is something you guys might want to take a look into..

http://http://cgi.ebay.com/Crucial-B...d=p3286.c0.m14

Micron D9's high density for sale


----------



## The_Rocker

I think I will be jumping over to PC2-8500 G.Skill's in the near future...

This ballistix is slow.

*WHAT HAPPENED CRUCIAL???*


----------



## The_Rocker

I said near future in my last post but I didn't think it would be this near...

*One of my ballistix Modules has just died!*

So I have 4GB of G.Skill PC2-8500 on the way


----------



## PizzaMan

Got a set of the double-sided PC26400 Ballistix and they are great. I have them running at 1066 with no problem. Just had to OC the NB on this board.


----------



## kmolleson

I just purchased my new build and its been 5 years since playing with this stuff (my last computer has been overused and abused it was time for new).

I got an E8400 Processor with Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L motherboard and crucial ballistix 4GB 6400 kit. That puts my processor running at 1066 stock speeds and my memory at 800. Can my memory be oc to 1066 to match my processor and kept stable and cool with stock cooling from a thermaltake soprano case?

If so what timings am i looking at for the overclock? I appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmolleson*


I just purchased my new build and its been 5 years since playing with this stuff (my last computer has been overused and abused it was time for new).

I got an E8400 Processor with Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L motherboard and crucial ballistix 4GB 6400 kit. That puts my processor running at 1066 stock speeds and my memory at 800. Can my memory be oc to 1066 to match my processor and kept stable and cool with stock cooling from a thermaltake soprano case?

If so what timings am i looking at for the overclock? I appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


First check to see which version Ballistix you have. Is it 2.0v or 2.2v? Does the model # end with .8FE5 or .16FD5? The model number starts with BL

If you have the 2.2v .16FD5 with double-sided chips you are cool. If you have the 2.2v or 2.0v .8FE5 you should be very careful. The 2.2v .8FE5 have been know to be crap at stock settings. Prbly wanna try running them at 2.1v. The 2.0v are a revision of the 2.2v .8FE5 so I don't exspect them to be any better at OCing. I just hope they don't die at stock timings.

Most likely if you just purchased them they are the single-sided crap. Though, you may have gotten lucky and got some old stock.


----------



## computertuner1800

Type: Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-6400
Frequency: 960Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12 - 2T
Voltage: 2.2v
Memory Size: 4GB 1gbx4


----------



## PizzaMan

I've been playing with my new 2.0v single sided today and I can tell a big differance from the 2.2v. Already, they are very responsive. After about 45 of clocking I've ended with my PC2 6400 Tracers running 1000Mhz at 5-4-4-12 and 1.9v. Haven't had the first error in memtest yet. The 2.2v where bad about giving errors with minimal OCing.

I'll check back after I've ran them a little longer.


----------



## Rick Arter

Currently 24/7:
Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2-800 PC 6400
Running Frequency: 975Mhz (3:4 ratio)
Timings: 4-4-4-12-3-42-6-3-3 @ 2T
Voltage: 2.1v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

Max OC:
Type of Crucial Ballistix: DDR2-800 PC 6400
Running Frequency: 1250MHz(memtest/bench stable)
Timings: 5-5-5-15-3-42-6-3-3 @ 2T
Voltage: 2.25v
Memory Size: 2GB (2 x 1GB)

Any advise please let know on timings and such you guys are the best of the best in this field. Want to keep the volts at 2.1v or under for 24/7 but anything to help max overclock is gladly appreciated.


----------



## PizzaMan

Knowing the history of the single-sided ballistix. I would keep 2.0v or below. I'm very happy with the results I'm getting with mine at 1000Mhz @ 5-4-4-12 with 1.9v. My 680i just doesn't like going above 1000Mhz. I played with these in a 750i board and was also able to push to 1150, but I ran them at 6-6-6-20 with 2.0v.


----------



## dksinden

Hi guys hopefully ive come to the right place, is it possible to o/c the ram without doing the cpu, as ive had a go and it keeps halting at boot up on msi window

have tried

5-5-5-15

1:1:5 +1000

2.0v + 2.2 neither worked.

currently at

5-5-5-15

1:1:25= 833

2.0

i have 4 gigs installed, does this make a difference

any help greatfully received.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dksinden*


Hi guys hopefully ive come to the right place, is it possible to o/c the ram without doing the cpu, as ive had a go and it keeps halting at boot up on msi window

have tried

5-5-5-15

1:1:5 +1000

2.0v + 2.2 neither worked.

currently at

5-5-5-15

1:1:25= 833

2.0

i have 4 gigs installed, does this make a difference

any help greatfully received.


Yes, you should be able to OC just ram, but you will get a much larger performance boost OCing CPU. Most OC their CPU first then OC ram after they have a stable CPU clock.

4 1GB sticks or 2 2GB sticks?

Which version do you have? Can you post a pick of the SPD tab in CPU-z?


----------



## PizzaMan

BTW, I decided to have some fun with a pair of double-sided DDR2 800's

Very nice linked OC, but I can get faster memory bandwidth out of the new single sided.


----------



## dksinden

As requested pics attached


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dksinden*


As requested pics attached


Bad news. You've got the 2.2v single-sided version. This version is crap. They die at stock settings and turn to crap if you try to OC them. I've been through three pars

I would contact Crucial for a RMA. They will replace them with the new 2.0v version. Which are much better.


----------



## dksinden

ok im officially stumped, now running at 1000mhz but still stumped

pic attached, this is with spd enabled in the bios

cpu=1.225
nb =1.275
mem= 2.2

i have tried copying the same settings with spd disabled and it wont bootso
what am i doing wrong o thought spd works better if disabled.


----------



## dksinden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Bad news. You've got the 2.2v single-sided version. This version is crap. They die at stock settings and turn to crap if you try to OC them. I've been through three pars

I would contact Crucial for a RMA. They will replace them with the new 2.0v version. Which are much better.



ok - what all 4 stix, anyway i thought rma only applies to knackered stuff


----------



## dksinden

ok have just spent the last 1/2 hour pulling ot the ram and writing down the no's

1st pair CL1118W.2P 97432

BL12864AA804 8FE5 = These are the pair which are single sided.

2nd pair CL1118H.QY 97532

BL128 - As above 16FD5 = APPEAR TO BE D/SIDED.

So is it just the s/sided stuff which is rubbish or are both sets now out of date.

Regards

Darius


----------



## PizzaMan

Read post #929 http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ml#post4616662

Personally, I would not mix the two sets you have together.


----------



## dksinden

Ok that makes sense now, the bummer is im sure i got the d/sided 1st then when i decided to get some more the single sided turned up, didnt really see the difference other than the colouring across the top edge.

But getting back to Crucial why will the rma it if its still working or do they know the issues with them??

The other concern is if i send back these two will they end up sending me the latest which will then be mre advanced than the d/s or is still the same.


----------



## PizzaMan

They will ask you how many sticks you have. Tell them what all you have. They will want to replace all 4 sticks. That's what they did to me. I placed my 6th RMA with them and they sent me an email to give them a call. When I did they told me of the issues.

If you run those single-sided at 1000Mhz for a couple weeks they will be broken and ready for RMA. That's the longest any of the 2.2v single-sided ever lasted me when I ran them at At stock I had a pair last me about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## dksinden

Well at least we know why they o/c became a little bit techinical, the only bummer with sending back all 4 chips is i have not got any spare, how long is the turn around.


----------



## PizzaMan

I think they have an advancement RMA where they charge you and send you your sticks then you send the other to them and they credit your money back. I would just by a cheap $15-20 pair of DDR2 1Gb sticks while they are gone.


----------



## dksinden

Hi im back with a response from crucial.

Hello Darius,

Thank you for contacting Crucial. Technology has advanced and most of our modules are moving to the single sided. Mixing single sided and dual sided chips will not cause a error in your system. They will work together.

If you have further questions, please contact our sales and support department. Try our online chat service at http://www.crucial.com/company/contacts.aspx. Our hours are Monday through Friday from 7 a.m. to 6 p.m. (Mountain Time). At Crucial, we are committed to providing high-quality products and reliable service and support.

as you can see not too helpful really, concidering you said that the s/sided was bad.


----------



## Mr.Bones

Rocker you will have to remove me from this list....I went with some OCZ reapers







BTW I have both single and double sided ballistix,Old stuff and new crappy stuff and paired up together they dont OC worth a S**t!! On a side note there up for sale


----------



## ProtoX

Well after successfully using the 2.2v 16FD3 for 9 months all 4 sticks stopped working. First it was one that quit, then a few weeks later two more quit and finally the last stick made an interesting loud noise for about 5 seconds and went dead. They're replacing them with the 2.0v stuff for me.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i have a 2Gb set of double sided Ballistix tracers, and a 2GB set of single sided Ballistics in one of my rigs running at DDR2 1000 5-5-5-15 2t @ 2.1v with no problems.


----------



## dksinden

Think i will get rid of both my sets (auction site??) and get something a bit more overclockable.


----------



## TI66ER

The new 2gb sticks BL25664AA80A.16FE5 are not too bad.They will do

800 4.4.4.12 1.8v
1000 5.5.5.15 2.0v
1100 5.5.5.15 2.0v
1200 6.5.6.15 2.0v

Heres mine at 1200 6.5.6.15 2.0v


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice work. I've put mine 2.0v stick on the back burner. I've been clocking the old school double-sided lately. They can do 1200 also, but at 6-6-6-18 and a huge 2.325v. I was unable to bring any of the 6's to the 5 level and get it to post. Then wierdly after pushing 1200 these stick will not post anywhere between 1000 and 1199. Can't figure out why. Doesn't matter what timings or volts. Can't even get the EPP 1066 at 5-5-5-15 to work.

Looks like I'm going to get the 2.0v out here soon. I did notice last time I used them that they where faster at same clock and timings vs the old ones.


----------



## TI66ER

These are double sided 2gb sticks.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes, but they are the 2.0v version. I know all the 2GB sticks are double-sided. I'm running 1GB sticks ATM.


----------



## PizzaMan

Put my 2.0v sticks in and was unable to push past 982Mhz. Was able to tighten it down to 5-4-4-9 at 982. Couldn't get it to post at 1000Mhz with 6-6-6-20 and 2.2v. Something doesn't seem right. Idk, if I'm trying dividers that will not work or what. My 2.2v stick don't want to post anywhere between 980 and 1200. They run 1200 fine though.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

anyone know if we will ever get some ddr3 triple channel ballistix tracers?


----------



## PizzaMan

Since they are making Ballistix DDR3 I'm sure Tracer are around the corner. *cross fingers*


----------



## The_Rocker

Damn... I can't beleive people still post here.

When I created this thread Ballistix pwned serious ass.

Since then its gone down hill big style.

I have had two sets and they have both died.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Type: Crucial Ballistix DDR2 PC2-6400 BL2KIT12864AA804*.8FE5*
Frequency: 800Mhz
Timings: 4-4-4-12
Voltage: 1.9-2.0v
Memory Size: 2 x 1GB


----------



## PizzaMan

So a few weeks ago I put a hurting on a pair of my double-sided tracers. I read about putting them in the freezer to give them new life. It worked! Though, the stick ran, but they didn't OC as well as before.

CL3P2O mentioned putting them in the oven. Well, I have two sets and one is for backup while I OC and push the other to it's limits. So I figured WTH, I'll bake them like a pizza pie. After cooling neither stick would even post. I figured oh well that's part of being an enthusiast. Yesterday, I thought why not put them back in the freezer. Couldn't hurt. OMG, they post now and I'm currently testing them at 1184Mhz 5-5-5-15 with 2.2v.

I understand the oven and soddering points, but what does the freezer do that makes them work again?

The Rocker, you should try the freezer trick. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## NYM

my 1 sided ballistix 2.0v pc8500 1gb just died after using it at stock setting for 3 weeks.lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Wont hurt to put it in the freezer. Much quicker then waiting 3 weeks on an RMA.


----------



## NYM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Wont hurt to put it in the freezer. Much quicker then waiting 3 weeks on an RMA.

freezer? you got to be joking


----------



## PizzaMan

NO, I'm totaly srs.


----------



## NYM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


NO, I'm totaly srs.


how long do you have to put them in there?

and after taking out, let it warm up first? I'm getting alittle desperate


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NYM*


how long do you have to put them in there?

and after taking out, let it warm up first? I'm getting alittle desperate











The last time I did it, I just left them in overnight. It was about 8 hours. Yes, let them dry before putting them in. You don't want any condensation making any extra connections. The thread I found that suggested putting them in the freeze suggested putting vasaline on the stick to protect from moisture, but I didn't really feel like cleaning the up later and just put them in zip lock bags and put them in.

I ran my sticks up to 1100 with cas 4 last night at 2.2v last night and 1150 with 2.35v. Wasn't able to do that last time. I think the extra performance came from the 10 mins in the oven at 400F. The oven is a little more risky. Mine would not post after the oven, but after a second trip to the freeze they come out blazing.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Dang PizzaMan, Baking and Freezing your ram is crazy. Having it survive and run better is even more so.


----------



## PizzaMan

Check out tonights run:

1150Mhz cas 4, 2.35v

850Mhz cas 3, 2.4v


----------



## NYM

meh. Mine's still dead.

It recognises the ram. But just can't get pass the part where they says which memory channel it is.


----------



## PizzaMan

You could try the oven for 10 min @ 400F. It's risky, but don't think you can hurt them anymore.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Check out tonights run:

1150Mhz cas 4, 2.35v

850Mhz cas 3, 2.4v

Wow.


----------



## N2Gaming

I have a 2x1024 pair of ddr500 pc400 yellow sticks. they work great.


----------



## PizzaMan

Peeled back the spreader enough to take a pic. Anyone know what DRAM module is maked -18F?


----------



## Homeless2

I did an RMA in the middle of December for 2x1 gig sticks and received the single sided 2.2v sticks. I thought they stopped making these and begun selling the 2.0v ones?


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Homeless2* 
I did an RMA in the middle of December for 2x1 gig sticks and received the single sided 2.2v sticks. I thought they stopped making these and begun selling the 2.0v ones?

I RAMed in the summer and asked for two sided to replace my dead two sided.. and they said they had none....

But I'm pretty sure they're out of the two sided 2.2v now.. Hm...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Homeless2* 
I did an RMA in the middle of December for 2x1 gig sticks and received the single sided 2.2v sticks. I thought they stopped making these and begun selling the 2.0v ones?


Try running them at 2.0v. I went through 6 sets of 2.2v single-sided in 08. Crucial knows me by name now.


----------



## Bredband

Hi everyone









I am new here.

I have a question about Crusial Ballistix PC6400 800Mhz 2x1Gb memory 
They run at 2.2v original how mutch can i raise the volt without have any fan to cool them.

Sorry for my English








I hope you now what i mean.

//Tommy


----------



## PizzaMan

First, visually check and see if they are single-side or double-sided.


----------



## Bredband

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
First, visually check and see if they are single-side or double-sided.


They are single-side


----------



## InTeL

yo crucial pc-6400 overclocks like a champ, it can overclocks to 500mhz+ too bad i don't want to put my q9550 1.2625v+ in bios. Right now i am running it at 483mhz q9550 @ 4.1ghz. Gotta love crucial rams


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bredband* 
Hi everyone









I am new here.

I have a question about Crusial Ballistix PC6400 800Mhz 2x1Gb memory
They run at 2.2v original how mutch can i raise the volt without have any fan to cool them.

Sorry for my English








I hope you now what i mean.

//Tommy


Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Try running them at 2.0v. I went through 6 sets of 2.2v single-sided in 08. Crucial knows me by name now.

Did you look at that?


----------



## Bredband

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Did you look at that?


Yes, i lookt when i buy those.

Do you mean 2.0v at 1067Mhz?

The number on the Crusial is: BL2KIT12864AA804


----------



## PizzaMan

Bredband, bad news. The 2.2v single-sided will likely die at stock speeds with 2.2v. I wouldn't recommend going over 2.2v. If anything, I would recommend trying to run them at 2.0 or 2.1v to get them to last longer. If they die Crucial will replace them with the 2.0v version, which top out at about 1150Mhz.


----------



## Bredband

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Bredband, bad news. The 2.2v single-sided will likely die at stock speeds with 2.2v. I wouldn't recommend going over 2.2v. If anything, I would recommend trying to run them at 2.0 or 2.1v to get them to last longer. If they die Crucial will replace them with the 2.0v version, which top out at about 1150Mhz.



Okay, thankÂ´s for your help


----------



## DonNiger

Can I join the Club?


----------



## PizzaMan

Came across this sale.

Hard to find brand new D9GMH in box.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk..._nkw=Micron+D9


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Came across this sale.

Hard to find brand new D9GMH in box.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk..._nkw=Micron+D9


Are those any good. Do they have any known issues with voltages or dying and needing replacing???


----------



## PizzaMan

D9GMH are the double-sided champs of pre-2008. Everything Crucail has made since, is not so good until you hit DDR3.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


D9GMH are the double-sided champs of pre-2008. Everything Crucail has made since, is not so good until you hit DDR3.


Oh, ok so how do we really know this joker selling those supposed D9GMH chips is not lying to turn a quick profit?


----------



## PizzaMan

He does have some listed that are not labeled D9GHM and are cheaper, but you never really know. Saw the link posted on another forum and thought I would pass it on.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


He does have some listed that are not labeled D9GHM and are cheaper, but you never really know. Saw the link posted on another forum and thought I would pass it on.


I'm Cool with that, right on man. I was not nocking you for helping out your fellow bretheren here in this OCN community. I was just wondering if you knew for sure if the ram is indeed as listed. I buy stuff on ebay all the time. I have already purchased 2x corsair 620hx for about $80.00 give or take a couple of dollars and I just got a a8n32 sli deluxe for a decent price as well. So I do believe good stuff can be had on ebay. However we all have to cross our fingers when we click on that buy button unless we know for sure we can trust the seller because some one here has experience from said certain sellers and can vouch for their character and selling practices. That's all I was getting at with out texting all of it the first time. Sorry if I came off like a rebel...


----------



## PizzaMan

Your good man. It's always a plus to be careful.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

anyone here bought the new ddr3 tracers yet?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148253
i want a kit soooooooooo bad, but that's soooooooooooooo much money lol.


----------



## pale_neon

How far can i reliably push my Ballistix on my sig box?

2GB (2x1) Crucial Ballistix PC6400 DDR2 800 Mhz 4-4-4-12 2.0V

since i'd like to have 1:1 w/ my E7400's 1066MHz FSB is that reasonable at 2.0V? what kind of timings can i expect at that frequency?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale_neon*


How far can i reliably push my Ballistix on my sig box?

2GB (2x1) Crucial Ballistix PC6400 DDR2 800 Mhz 4-4-4-12 2.0V

since i'd like to have 1:1 w/ my E7400's 1066MHz FSB is that reasonable at 2.0V? what kind of timings can i expect at that frequency?


5-5-5-15

I would try to get it as close as you can W/O increasing the voltage. Those single sided sticks do NOT like voltage.

Note: the second EPP on those sticks is 500Mhz. I've had a couple sets that would not do it at 2.0v :/


----------



## BIGWORM

I'm almost regreting RMAing my 2.2v sticks. I'll be receiving the 2.0v sticks by Tuesday, though I think these are faulty, yet passed Memtest 278% with 0 errors. What should I do?


----------



## PizzaMan

I just revived another died pair. I did the cook and freeze combo since it worked so well last time. the sticks warn't completely dead, but where not able to run stock speeds anymore.

Cooked them @ 400F for 8 mins. Then after giving them plenty of time to cool, I put them in the freezer overnight. Here they are running 1200 again.

Bigworm, I would suggest at least sticking them in the freezer over night. Yea, I've been cooking them, but I have four pairs. So if I kill'm, no big deal.


----------



## invisiblek

Type: DDR3
Frequency: 1333Mhz
Timings: 6-6-6-20 2T
Voltage: 1.8v
Memory Size: 8GB 2 x (2 * 2GB)


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *invisiblek* 
Type: DDR3
Frequency: 1333Mhz
Timings: 6-6-6-20 2T
Voltage: 1.8v
Memory Size: 8GB 2 x (2 * 2GB)

Didn't think it was safe to run above 1.65v with i7?


----------



## wierdo124

Friendly reminder to join the group


----------



## USlatin

Owned some OCN limited edition DDR2 800 a while back and they OCed as well as my G. Skill HZs

Nothing bad about those and insane prices.


----------



## larrytan

I decided to get the Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB Kit.

I just wonder till now are they still using micron d9 chip?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *larrytan*


I decided to get the Crucial Ballistix Tracer 4GB Kit.

I just wonder till now are they still using micron d9 chip?



Oh, they are Micron D9 chip alright, but they are a newer high density chips that don't push high Mhz very well. You can prbly push them to ~1150Mhz with 5-5-5-15, but you'd be better sticking with cas4 and trying to push them to 1000Mhz. Just try to keep them at 2.1v or below. The 2.0v rated Modules they are using just don't hold up to the 2.3v maximum standard per JEDEC. They will stop working properly with 2.2v after a few weeks. I had to RMA a few pair of the 1GB version last year.


----------



## larrytan

thank for the fast reply. so they are able to push up to a stock pc2-8500 @ 2.1v and below?(mostly)


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, just try to keep the voltage as low as possible with these. My 2.0v version have been running stock 800 4-4-4-12 at 1.9v for about 6 months now in a HTPC system I put them in. I'm using the old school double-side 2.2v version in sig rig.


----------



## IIowa

From my experience they suck. My first set crapped out about 3 months running them. I RMA'd them and my new ones are not stable at all, causing my pc to crash. And the RAM will not even run @ the voltage they say to run them at, I have to under volt them to even get them to work.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IIowa*


From my experience they suck. My first set crapped out about 3 months running them. I RMA'd them and my new ones are not stable at all, causing my pc to crash. And the RAM will not even run @ the voltage they say to run them at, I have to under volt them to even get them to work.


Try sticking them in the freezer for a couple hours.


----------



## scottath

My 2gb kit died this week - got a new set (for me - second hand) in the mail coming and will be sending mine to RMA this week also.....


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


My 2gb kit died this week - got a new set (for me - second hand) in the mail coming and will be sending mine to RMA this week also.....










Try the freezer.


----------



## BIGWORM

I got a 2GB kit of single-sided Tracers running with a 2GB kit of Geil Black Dragons right now. By luck of the draw, both kits use the EXACT same spec--4-4-4-12, DDR2-800, 2.0v. RAM's overclocked right now to 850MHz, but on 5-6-6-20 timings for stability on 2.0v. I'm not sure if I want to tighten the timings a bit seeing that it's mixed pairs and it's 4GB...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*


I got a 2GB kit of single-sided Tracers running with a 2GB kit of Geil Black Dragons right now. By luck of the draw, both kits use the EXACT same spec--4-4-4-12, DDR2-800, 2.0v. RAM's overclocked right now to 850MHz, but on 5-6-6-20 timings for stability on 2.0v. I'm not sure if I want to tighten the timings a bit seeing that it's mixed pairs and it's 4GB...


4 sticks of ram is a good bit of stress on your NB. I would bump the NB voltage a good bit, get the sticks stable with what ever voltage/timing you feel safe and later try bringing the NB back down.


----------



## f16-r1

price vs performance they are not better any more i have a set that is 2gb(2x1gb)kit pc2 6400 they will push 1200mhz. but the new single sided 2gb modules suck. i would stick with ocz first then then maybe corsair. that is just my opinion.


----------



## BIGWORM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
4 sticks of ram is a good bit of stress on your NB. I would bump the NB voltage a good bit, get the sticks stable with what ever voltage/timing you feel safe and later try bringing the NB back down.

Right now I have the vNB set at +0.1v, bringing it to 1.35v. I might bump it up to 1.45v and start tightening the timings. Thing is my BIOS will only let my vNB max out at 1.55v. I could install a Blue Ice Pro, though I have my Golden Orb II RIGHT OVER my NB heatsink...


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Try the freezer.










What does that do?
Mine physiacally work - but fail memtest at any setting and system crashes/freezes with them in


----------



## larrytan

I can't decided which to get. I use my pc mostly gaming. I wonder if 4gb can last me for how long. If able to last till windows 7 official release, i might get 4gb.

2 sets of 2GB kit (1GBx2), Ballistix Tracer 240-pin DIMM (with LEDs), DDR2 PC2-8500 memory module

2 sets of 4GB kit (2GBx2), Ballistix Tracer 240-pin DIMM (with LEDs), DDR2 PC2-6400 memory module


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What does that do?
Mine physiacally work - but fail memtest at any setting and system crashes/freezes with them in

A lot of time it revives dieing sticks.


----------



## scottath

Void warranty ??
Long term fix or just intermediate?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Void warranty ??
Long term fix or just intermediate?



Warranty will be fine. Freezing doesn't do any physical damage to the sticks.

As far as to how long the sticks that where revived will live. IDK, just depends on the ram in question. I've revived one pair twice, but it's due to the fact that I get bored and try to push benchmarks and give crazy ammounts of voltage to them.


----------



## scottath

i do that often......

I have another set in the post though, i still may try this though....

How long in the freezer?
What is crazy volts for yours? these sticks that are now dead did 1200mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.4v


----------



## PizzaMan

Mine have been doing 1200 5-5-5-15 @ 2.3v, but I killed them trying to push 1200 2 4-4-4-12. Board only allows 2.5v, sadly. Didn't make 1200, but I did push 1150.


----------



## scottath

wow.....maybe i should try it then.....as i would much like to keep my ones as they are D9GMH chips.... - i'll try it today
How long in the freezer?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
wow.....maybe i should try it then.....as i would much like to keep my ones as they are D9GMH chips.... - i'll try it today
How long in the freezer?

I've been leaving them over night, but a couple hours will prbly do it.

Yea, if you RMA them you will NOT get GMH in return. With that being said, if the freezer doesn't work I would go the oven route. 400F for 8 mins, let cool, then a second trip to freezer. The oven shouldn't cause any physical damage either.

Good luck


----------



## scottath

Do i put them in a plastic container (like the boxes that other ram comes in)?
So 3-4hrs would be ok then?

Who came up with putting ram in the freezer to fix them.....
And what does freezing them actually "do" to them - any idea on how it fixes them?

If it fixes them - what to i do with Crucial - email them saying it's fixed...was my motherboard or something or just leave it (as i already have an RMA number)


----------



## BIGWORM

Guys, I'm reaching instability with my single-sided Tracers @ 850MHz on stock timings, 4-4-4-12. I have to have the board autoset my timings, which right now, are 5-6-6-20. =(

I'm not sure how much voltage these sticks can take. SPD is 2.0v.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BIGWORM*


Guys, I'm reaching instability with my single-sided Tracers @ 850MHz on stock timings, 4-4-4-12. I have to have the board autoset my timings, which right now, are 5-6-6-20. =(

I'm not sure how much voltage these sticks can take. SPD is 2.0v.



Yea, those single-sided sticks are depressing. Be careful going over 2.0v. The 2.2v single-sided died within weeks of instalation.


----------



## 3Dreamers

Hi guys,
I just bought a 2G kit BL2KIT12864AA106A and overall I am pleased with this kit, but I haven't got much success in oveclocking this memory. I got 938 with 4-4-4-12 but with 999Mhz I couldn't get under 5-5-5-15. Even getting the voltages up to 2.16 from 2.0 stock. Now I am running at 1041, 5-5-5-15, Asus mobo AI transaction booster level 5, and AI Clock Twister MODERATE.
Does anybody had any success with this?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yea, those single-sided sticks are depressing. Be careful going over 2.0v. The 2.2v single-sided died within weeks of instalation.


Self quoting is sexy.


----------



## wierdo124

Bump for teh group


----------



## breakfromyou

I just replaced 4x1gb WORKING D9GMH Ballistix 6400 with a 2x2gb kit!

What kind of overclock should i expect on this new 2.0v stuff? I had some older single sided stuff that was rated for 2.2v, and it did 1150 no problem at 5-5-5-15, ~2.25v


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *breakfromyou*


I just replaced 4x1gb WORKING D9GMH Ballistix 6400 with a 2x2gb kit!

What kind of overclock should i expect on this new 2.0v stuff? I had some older single sided stuff that was rated for 2.2v, and it did 1150 no problem at 5-5-5-15, ~2.25v


Back when I had ballistix, I started with a 4 x 1GB PC2-8500 kit which ran 1066Mhz with 5-4-4-12 2T.

I then got a set of 2 x 2GB PC2-6400 tracers, than ran upto 1200Mhz but the kit really didn't last long and was gone after 6 months.


----------



## scottath

Whats the highest anyone has got with their DDR2 ballistix?
Mine so far:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545839
and that was 2 tracer 6400 sticks.....
i have another stick here that i was sent by a member at i4memory - and he said he got 1200mhz cas 4 on it......


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Whats the highest anyone has got with their DDR2 ballistix?
Mine so far:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545839
and that was 2 tracer 6400 sticks.....
i have another stick here that i was sent by a member at i4memory - and he said he got 1200mhz cas 4 on it......


Here are mine:
Cas 3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481991

Cas 4 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481979

Cas 5 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=519358

I think mine will go higher @ Cas 5, but the board just will not do it.


----------



## scottath

what voltage did you use for your 1300mhz?
from memory mine was 2.4v i think....and everything other than 5-5-5-15 was set to auto


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


what voltage did you use for your 1300mhz?
from memory mine was 2.4v i think....and everything other than 5-5-5-15 was set to auto


2.35v

Also, my prime pair which I've nick named the "Escrima sticks" have OCZ flex II coolers on them. The Cas 4 run was 2.4v and the Cas 3 was 2.5v.

Those where strickly bench runs. Not 24/7 stable.


----------



## scottath

hmm k
i run mine with the stock coolers but with either a 120 or 80mm fan sitting ontop of them
i have a 120mm fan always pointed at mine regardless of benching/word processing though


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


hmm k
i run mine with the stock coolers but with either a 120 or 80mm fan sitting ontop of them
i have a 120mm fan always pointed at mine regardless of benching/word processing though



yea, just keep them cool if you are giving more then 2.2v. Also, if they start to act funny after a while just stick them in the freezer for ~20 mins. I usually put mine in the freezer just before bench runs with crazy voltage. Wait about 15 mins afterwards for them to dry completely and they will scream.


----------



## scottath

well i learnt the hard way about them dying
one stick has died (although very nicely replaced by a person who had a similar issue for free...)
it just died one day ever sitting at stock everything at the time.....
i have tried freezer for it already also


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


well i learnt the hard way about them dying
one stick has died (although very nicely replaced by a person who had a similar issue for free...)
it just died one day ever sitting at stock everything at the time.....
i have tried freezer for it already also










If the freezer fails try the oven, 375F/ ~8 mins. Might take the freezer again after cooking. Worked the second time I killed my Escrima sticks. That's right, I've killed them twice with 2.5v, but they are revived and still working. Actually, after cooking they seem to run much better. Go figure.


----------



## scottath

lol
well i might as well try that - im going to turn on the ovan to try and fix my other dead thing - my second HD4870 today......cannot hurt to try......


----------



## pale_neon

So i was reading the thread about the RAM prices dropping & looked up my current ram.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ce-drop-4.html

I was surprised by all the negative reviews. Have any of you had problems like the newegg reviews describe?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pale_neon* 
So i was reading the thread about the RAM prices dropping & looked up my current ram.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ce-drop-4.html

I was surprised by all the negative reviews. Have any of you had problems like the newegg reviews describe?

The newer 2.0v single sided sticks are crap. Just don't try to OC them and you should be ok.


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
The newer 2.0v single sided sticks are crap. Just don't try to OC them and you should be ok.

hmm. i bought mine in late jan from fry's. does that mean they're older 2.0s and not crap? or still crap?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale_neon*


hmm. i bought mine in late jan from fry's. does that mean they're older 2.0s and not crap? or still crap?


Still crap


----------



## anon-nick

Capacity4GB (4 x 1GB)
SpeedDDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency4
Timing4-4-4-12
Voltage2.2V

can i jon?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anon-nick*


Capacity4GB (4 x 1GB)
SpeedDDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
Cas Latency4
Timing4-4-4-12
Voltage2.2V

can i jon?


Double-sided sticks, nice.

I have a pair of Tracers headed my way right now.


----------



## Punjab

Count me in.

Ballistix Tracer
4x1GB
DDR2 800 PC2 6400
4-4-4-12
2.0V

I originally purchased the 2.2V and one of the pairs went out after about a year. I RMA'd and they sent me back 4 closely related 2.0V sticks. And they've been truckin it ever since. Unfortunately, I believe one of the channels on my board recently went out.


----------



## PureLogic

add me in pls









Crucial Ballistix _*clip-type*_
2x1GB DDR2 800mhz
4-4-4-12 
2.0v-2.2v


----------



## rduffy123

same as above^ for me


----------



## The_Rocker

I'll think I'll wake my most popular thread from the dead









Anyone around still using ballistix now?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


I'll think I'll wake my most popular thread from the dead









Anyone around still using ballistix now?



The bench sticks I use are DDR2 Ballistix Tracers. Put some OCZ flex II water blocks on them and they are rock solid at 1333Mhz with 2.45v 5-5-5-15. Love'em.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


The bench sticks I use are DDR2 Ballistix Tracers. Put some OCZ flex II water blocks on them and they are rock solid at 1333Mhz with 2.45v 5-5-5-15. Love'em.


Not bad, 1333Mhz off DDR2. Ouch at 2.45v but I suppose your temps are good.


----------



## PizzaMan

Wonder what peeps are getting on their DDR3's?


----------



## scottath

lol - someone else with 1333 cas5 ddr2 - ame as mine - mine just had a 120mm fan on them though









got my 2 rma'd sticks in my itx server - single sided and dont make too much heat.


----------



## Aleslammer

2x512 & 2x1024, Crucial Ballistic DDR2 800 Rated at 2.2v
1000 @ 2:3, Timings 5-5-5-12, BIOS +0.25v (Everest 2.10v)

Been running in a EP35-DS4 with a Q6600, B3 @ 9x333 since I built it two years ago or so.


----------



## saint19

Nice club.










My DDR2 was 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2-800MHz @1.8V stable and before that 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2-1066MHz @ 1.8V stable too.

And as u can see in my rig my current RAM are 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR3-1600MHz @ 1.65 stable and are awesome.


----------



## Hoshiyo

Hello, I've been using Crucial memory in my rigs for 10 years and in 6 systems. Always happy. For my latest build I went with the red variety of DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Tracers. My specs are below.


----------



## n1tr0

I didn't realize there was a Ballistix thread. 
I'm running 8gb (4x2gb) of the new Ballistix Smart Tracer ddr3 1600 ram (orange and blue leds). The mod utility to change lighting patterns/colors/etc and monitor temp. is awesome !
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...r-ram-new.html


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1tr0*


I didn't realize there was a Ballistix thread. 
I'm running 8gb (4x2gb) of the new Ballistix Smart Tracer ddr3 1600 ram (orange and blue leds). The mod utility to change lighting patterns/colors/etc and monitor temp. is awesome !
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...r-ram-new.html


Me too!


----------



## Computech2012

Hell ya, I just won another 2gigs of ballistix tracer ram off ebay for $48.


----------



## zelly

I have 2x2GB Crucial ballistiX which is 1333mhz, 7-7-7-24, 1.65V. Could you guys help me to overclock them to somewhere about 1600mhz. What would the timings be then, and the volt stays the same yes?

edit: i5-2500k, asus maximus v gene


----------



## ski-bum

Just pulled the trigger on new Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 12GB (3 x 4GB). Breathing some life into my x56 chipset system. Excited about the blue lighting option.


----------



## byrdman164

hey everyone

wondering if anyone has any bad experience with the crucial ballistix sport models. Im running 16GB of DDR3-1333, win7 home premium 64bit, Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 motherboard, intel 2550k. I recently only had 8GB, but upgraded to 16GB. Had a problem with the computer crashing, BSOD every so often. Most of the codes were similar, BcCode 19 is the most common with a string of BAD_POOL_HEADER. I know this isnt the place for BSOD diag, but running memtest determined that I had a bad stick of ram (failed every test). Thats when I replaced that bad stick and upgraded to 16GB. Tonight, it crashed again, same code, same string. Memtest so far hasnt shown any errors yet, but im also running it with all 4 sticks in (i will have to go back and redo them individually). Timings are set as indicated on the stick itself, stock voltage 1.5v. The CPU is overclocked @ 4.5Ghz.

Sorry for the long post, but I was wondering if anyone has had any issues with this model of memory, and what they did to resolve the issue (or did they have to get a different type all together). Thanks in advance!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byrdman164*
> 
> hey everyone
> wondering if anyone has any bad experience with the crucial ballistix sport models. Im running 16GB of DDR3-1333, win7 home premium 64bit, Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 motherboard, intel 2550k. I recently only had 8GB, but upgraded to 16GB. Had a problem with the computer crashing, BSOD every so often. Most of the codes were similar, BcCode 19 is the most common with a string of BAD_POOL_HEADER. I know this isnt the place for BSOD diag, but running memtest determined that I had a bad stick of ram (failed every test). Thats when I replaced that bad stick and upgraded to 16GB. Tonight, it crashed again, same code, same string. Memtest so far hasnt shown any errors yet, but im also running it with all 4 sticks in (i will have to go back and redo them individually). Timings are set as indicated on the stick itself, stock voltage 1.5v. The CPU is overclocked @ 4.5Ghz.
> Sorry for the long post, but I was wondering if anyone has had any issues with this model of memory, and what they did to resolve the issue (or did they have to get a different type all together). Thanks in advance!


Can you try with another RAM? or test the RAM in another rig?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I have 2x2GB Crucial ballistiX which is 1333mhz, 7-7-7-24, 1.65V. Could you guys help me to overclock them to somewhere about 1600mhz. What would the timings be then, and the volt stays the same yes?
> edit: i5-2500k, asus maximus v gene


Try the settings of the 1600MHz model, 8-8-8-21-1T at 1.65V.


----------



## byrdman164

Quote:


> Can you try with another RAM? or test the RAM in another rig?


I have the same ram in a different computer, and that one works fine. Maybe I'll try to replace the ram and the motherboard (since I bought the replacement plan for the board). That should rule out the memory and the motherboard I guess
Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moparman

Here is a cheap $29 (newegg shellshocker) kit I bought. They come stock @1866 9-9-9-24 but clock great at 1.66v.
[email protected] 1.66v. Not bad for a cheap set of ram.


----------



## byrdman164

Just an update: turns out it probably isn't my RAM. Doing a little more research and google searching, I found that Asrock boards with the etron usb 3.0 controller have some serious random issues because of the Etron chip. Found out I had outdated drivers for it (which aren't updated on the asrock website!). Installed the newest recommended drivers and everything seems good for now! Guess the one bad stick I had was just coincidence. But ~$70 for 16GB, I'm very happy with this RAM! Just very glad to know that it wasn't the problem


----------



## xStark

i just got a 2x4GB Set of Ballistix Tracer 1866 Mhz replacing my old 8gb ripjaws x 1600mhz


----------



## Belial

making a new i5 3570k build computer.

Going for the cheapest 2 sticks of 2gb CL9 1.5v ram i can find, with overclocking being a preference if price warrants it (ie sticks of same price or little more for way more kind of thing).

Of any site or store, the Crucial Tactical Tracers at newegg are the cheapest ram to find anywhere:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148512

Unfortunately, the single 2gb sticks (of which I'd buy 2) is out of stock, might have to buy their 2x2gb kit instead:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148516

Being $2 cheaper than no-name valuram and $6 cheaper than the cheapest name brand ram.... looks like egg has them on a really good sale.

My question to all of you guys - is this decent ram? I mean as I understand it, ram doesnt mean anything really as long as you got enough, just get 1.5v cl9 ram and good to go.... but just curious if this was decent ram, like if it was high quality or what, or if maybe better ram to be had or anything. I dont really see what i could do with it. Like what expectation of overclocking could i have with this ram, what's the max 24/7 voltage (i mean ram is so cheap, i dont care if i blow out the ram btw...)...

Thanks. based on the responses ill be buying something asap.

ps - what's better, 1866mhz CL9 1.5v or 1600mhz CL8 1.5v. Isn't that exact same ram that the manufacturer just labels different, like its the same load and such? like isn't 1333mhz CL9 1.5v X series of ram the same thing and same ics and all as 1600mhz CL9 1.65v ram? like no one would be impressed if intel sold 'the new i5' as 4.4ghz 1.3v when its just the same as an sb/ib or whatever. bad analogy...


----------



## wyjeba

My collection of Crucials:
DDR1


DDR2








DDR3


----------



## nexgenasian

been ocing the latest full size ballistix sport 16 gb set (cl9)
http://www.microcenter.com/product/385182/Ballistix_Sport_16GB_DDR3-1600_%28PC3-12800%29_CL9_Dual_Channel_Desktop_Memory_Kit_%28Two_8GB_Memory_Modules%29

got it going for 4 hours of prime95 blend at 2000mhz with 11 11 11 33 t2 @ 1.59v.. it's probably stable and i'm probably playing it safe, i can probably drop to 10 11 11 32 t2 @ 1.58v but...... you know trying to be cautious

seems as though the very low profile version of this ram 9 9 9 24 t1 @ 1.35v
can hit 2200mhz.
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/crucial-ballistix-tactical-lp-sport-vlp_4.html#sect3

my question is can i end up frying this ram if i DON'T go over 1.6v but push it to 2200mhz even with looser timings?
My math says it should run at 13 13 13 34 t2 at 2200mhz. but is it possible to fry ram on increased frequency alone, without going over 1.6v?

edit change 2100 to 2200 my bad....


----------



## Sam OCX

The Micron ICs (memory chips) your Ballistix are based on are not known for being able to scale above CL10-11. Still, if they're relatively new (i.e. use Micron D9QMT chips) then DDR3-2200 shouldn't be a problem even with CL10 or 11.

Also, 100MHz frequency bump is extremely unlikely to do any damage to your RAM.


----------



## 033Y5

hi all thought i would share my overclock of this kit
http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BLT2CP4G3D1337DT1TX0CEU


1866 cl9-9-9-24-33 @1.53v


----------



## Strata

I have the aforementioned Ballistix Sport VLP (1x8GB), and easily hit 2133 with DRAM @ 1.515V and VTT @ 1.159V on my ASRock Z77 Extreme6. Timings are 11-12-12-32 1T.


----------



## The_Rocker

Been a while since I started this thread! Glad to see its still going


----------



## 033Y5

anyone know what Memory ICs this kit has or what the max volts i can put through them is http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=BLT2CP4G3D1337DT1TX0CEU


----------



## Moragg

Thinking of joining... can anyone enlighten me as to the differences between:

http://www.dabs.com/products/crucial-8gb--2-x-4gb--tactical-ddr3-1866mhz-cl9-1-5v-240pin-7Y8V.html?q=Crucial%20Tactical%208GB&src=16

http://www.dabs.com/products/crucial-8gb--2-x-4gb--tactical-tracer-ddr3-1866hz-cl8-240pin-red---green-leds-9019.html?q=Crucial%20Tactical%208GB&src=16

http://www.dabs.com/products/crucial-8gb--2-x-4gb--ballistix-elite-ddr3-1866mhz-240-pin-cl9-901D.html?q=crucial%20elite%201866&src=16

Tactical vs. Tactical Tracer vs. Elite

All the same timings, but which ones OC better (I'll probably run at 1.6V or 1.65V) - and does the Tactical Tracer have any improvement over the Tactical apart from the LEDs? Low timings is the key here, I'd like to stay CAS9 or below - if this could do 1600 CAS7 I would possibly run that instead, since my 1055T supposedly likes low timings a lot.


----------



## Imprezzion

On a Thuban 1866 CAS8 / 1600 CAS 7 would be a great balance between bandwidth and latency's.

They most likely all have the same Micron IC's. In terms of looks and cooling the Elite wins it for me. Tactical Tracer is too try-hard with the LED's, the other.. Come on.. Yellow..

I myself just got a beautiful set of Ballistix Elite 2133 CL9 chips, a 16GB Quad kit.

Samsung HCH9 IC's as that's all I want atm









They do 2133 9-11-10-27-120-1T on 1.65v 24/7 now but that's pretty much stock XMP so i'd have to play with them for a bit.
I expect to get 2400Mhz CL9 with ease but it's a SB-E CPU eh and the memory controllers on them aren't all that happy at 2400Mhz so i'll try to push timings down on 2133. I'd absolutely love 9-10-9-24 or something but HCH9 aint capable of that so..

We shall see what they can do


----------



## Moragg

Honestly, I'm not a fan of the Elite's massive heatsinks (unnecessary+clearance issue). Between the tactical and tracer I'd prefer tracer since it's not yellow, and the LED's are good if I want to look into my case - the included dark window on my Midi R2 is too dark to see through under normal circumstances.

I just wanted to make sure that there was no difference in the same hardware, +rep for confirming that (to a degree). I actually have an 8320 coming soonish, so I suspect that'll like faster RAM more.


----------



## Dunan

Ram has gone up quite a bit, I want to pick up another 8GB of ram and the ballistix tactical I have has jumped from $64US to 99 at Amazon and 94 at newegg.

Any reason why?


----------



## Synister

I believe the prices hiked after a Fire at a Hynix plant - caused more demand so of course prices rose.

Source:
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/166775-ram-pricewatch-memory-spikes-in-wake-of-hynix-fire-but-for-how-long

I recently bought 4x 4GB sticks of 1600 8-8-8-24 1.5 V (BLT4G3D1608DT2TXOBCEU) for mine and my partners upgrade, and are loving the kit so far. Have had it running 1866 @ stock timings with @ 1.575 V; not much tweaking or testing so far, but hasn't BSOD or given errors since the first setting and voltage bump!


----------



## Roxycon

have someone removed the heatsinks on the ballistix tactical, the ugly yellow ones?


----------



## 15130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> have someone removed the heatsinks on the ballistix tactical, the ugly yellow ones?


How are they ugly, and how are they heatsinks ?








I could swear it was just plastic on top of the heatsink.


----------



## Roxycon

These, they felt like metal last time i held the modules in hand

Ugly because theyre not all black and low but some of the closest ill get to the preferred look i want here in norway


----------



## 033Y5

i cant see in the pic what chips are on that kit
i believe thats the same kit i got and they overclock really well up to around 2100mhz cl10-10-10


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> 
> 
> These, they felt like metal last time i held the modules in hand
> 
> Ugly because theyre not all black and low but some of the closest ill get to the preferred look i want here in norway


I have these (Ballistix Tactical) 2X8GB. Is it worth taking them off and using little Forged Copper Heatsinks?


----------



## Roxycon

Never bought those sticks since i upgraded my storage and phone instead of getting a x79 platform.. i think someone else got a better answer here but i would say those hs are not worth it mainly becouse you cant fit 4 sticks further down the road and the price of four of those kits for two sticks is too much







rather get an active ramcooler









And when i builded a computer for someone in the family using the tacticals i didnt notice them getting any warm


----------



## Vici0us

I bought my Ballistix Tactical 2X8GB for $150 at a local Microcenter (on sale). They were $180 originally and when I look around at other places, they're $170+ So I got em for a pretty good price and the timing is great 8-8-8-24 / 1600mhz.
I really, really doubt that, I'd need two more sticks.. 16GB is more then enough for me. I mainly use it for gaming. The reason I even got 16GB is because I do some video editing & photoshop here and there.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Synister

How much 'force' does it require to fit your DIMMS?







On my Saberkitty, they slot in one side, and then the catch locks them down. I don't need to push them at all.


----------



## Roxycon

@Oubadah i don't know with the ballistix, but heatgunning my vengeance with a little training made my two and a half last sticks out of four completely clean







just remember to dont touch the metal after its heated, it hurts









as to the force, i didnt have any problems the last time i installed some ballistix but if you want to be overly safe you could put the force on the end tips on the sticks and not the heatsinks


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I'm looking at some 'Tactical' low profilers.
> 
> 
> 
> How easy and how clean do the heat sinks come off? I'm extremely wary of sinks that are just stuck on with double sided tape. There's no shortage of people on the internet that have pulled off chips while trying to remove these. Heating can make a mess too, with the adhesive residue left over everything.
> 
> EDIT: I don't even like that design from a practical standpoint. The heatsinks are just suck onto the chips, and you'd be pushing down on those heatsinks when installing the RAM, transferring all the force through the solder points - isn't that just asking for trouble?


One guy at Hardforum did it:



http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040728786&postcount=7

What chips do these low profiles use anyways? Size looks to be the same as the Samsung Miracle RAM.


----------



## The_Rocker

Just popped in to say hi! I started this thread YEARRRRSSS ago and now its nearly at 1100 posts 









How are crucial ballistix nowadays anyway?

Once upon a time they were awesome, then they had a down spell.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Just popped in to say hi! I started this thread YEARRRRSSS ago and now its nearly at 1100 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are crucial ballistix nowadays anyway?
> 
> Once upon a time they were awesome, then they had a down spell.


I bought 2X4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT @ 1600 mhz about 9ish months ago? They've been running like a champ. I also bought 4X4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT @ 1866mhz about 7ish months ago for my other rig and they also have been running like a champ. I tested both kits on 3 different Intel systems and 2 different AMD systems, had not experienced any problems at all.


----------



## Synister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> Just popped in to say hi! I started this thread YEARRRRSSS ago and now its nearly at 1100 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are crucial ballistix nowadays anyway?
> 
> Once upon a time they were awesome, then they had a down spell.


My 2 x 4GB Ballistix kit rocks all day long at 2133 Mhz 9-11-9 @ 1.6 V - They run stock at 1600 Cl 8 @ 1.5 V!


----------



## Xtreme512

I recently purchased Tactical LP 2x8GB 1.35V 1600MHz CL8 sticks. From what I've seen they are good OCers. I wanna ask if there is anyone using those sticks on 2400MHz or at least 2133MHz? What are your settings, I mean what should I expect basically?


----------



## The_Rocker

Would you believe I started this thread 10 years ago! Back when I had a Q6600 in an ASUS P5N32E SLI with 4GB of Ballistix. Was also rocking an 8800GTX from BFG!


----------



## Xtreme512

Well speaking of it, I'm also rocking my Ballistix LP (2x8GB) OC'ed at 2400MHz 10-11-11-32-1T 1.65V for months by now! Very happy purchase!


----------

